# BARCELONA | Metro



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

*Barcelona Metro - maps showing L9/L10?*

Are there any "official" maps of the Barcelona Metro showing the lines (L9 and L10) currently under construction? New lines and expansions are added to the London Underground map (as a dashed line) pretty much as soon as work starts, but I didn't see any showing L9/L10 when I was out there last month.

The maps showing the unified rail system also all showed R1 still going to the airport, despite the change in services from 22 July and the introduction of R10. Come to think of it, where are R8 and R9? R1-4 and R7 are Renfe Rodalies, and R5 and R6 are FGC lines, so why the missing two?


----------



## Maxflax (Dec 14, 2006)

If I'm not totally wrong there has never been any official map showing extensions or new lines under construction, at least as long as I can remember. L9/L10 won't open completely for atleast another 5 years, maybe they will open the northmost strech in 2008 but only God knows. Other subway constructions currently under way but not visible on the official map includes extension to L2 (1 station completion ?), L3 (2 stations maybe 2007) and L5 (3 stations 2009 if there are no more mishaps).

About the maps, well Cercanias and FGC print their own maps and they don't seem to cooperate at all. R8 and R9 are still only planned lines, one will run from Vilanova to Mataró via Terrassa and the other I'm not sure? They won't be built before 2015 but more likely 2020.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Normally, lines under construction are NOT showing in Barcelona metro maps.

First part of line 9 will open in 2007-8!
:yes:
The rest in 2009-10.
:wink2:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> Normally, lines under construction are NOT showing in Barcelona metro maps.
> ...


 wrong  

i have 3 original maps with lines under constr. shown on.
one of them with L3 extention:









and other two with new line L11:


















and one pic taken in the far past on one station in BCN.










other maps with L9/10 are here:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Do you understand the meaning of "normally", Falubaz??

Anyway, line 9/10 is wrong in those maps... Now it is longer!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Do you understand the meaning of "normally", Falubaz??
> 
> Anyway, line 9/10 is wrong in those maps... Now it is longer!


in che senso 'longer'? do u mean the western part? airport branch or the Zona Franca one?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^46.60 km. instead of 43 km.

Changes in Zona Franca and Airport Area.
:yes:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Please, check this:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=369628

And this new map of October 2006, 46.60 km. and 51 stations:

http://www.atm-transmet.org/cat/apartado3/apart3_011.htm
:wink2:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome stuff. Many thanks Bitxofo!


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

PS This is now off-topic for Subways and Urban Transport, but do you or anybody have any maps showing where they will lay the new standard-gauge track for the AVE to Figueres?


----------



## UT596001 (Mar 29, 2005)

About lines R8 and R9 are:
R8 Martorell-Castellbisbal-Rubí-UAB-Mollet-Granollers Centre

Actually are all buided but only in service between UAB and Martorell on R7 line. The are neccesary to put doble track between Santa Perpètua de la Mogoda and Mollet, actually have only one track. When this line start his service R7 will be circular line--> Barcelona-Cerdanyola del Vallès-UAB-Rubí-El Papiol-Molins de Rei-L'Hospitalet-Barcelona

And R9 will be: Vilanova i la Geltrú-Vilafranca del Penedès-Martorell-Terrassa-Sabadell-Granollers-Mataró. Vilafranca-Martorell (R4), Terrassa-Sabadell (R4) and Mollet-Granollers (R2/R3) are built and in service.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

The Barcelona Metro was inagurated on december 24, 1924 after two years and 9 months of construction. Today it consist of over 150 stations and 10 (soon to be 11) lines. In 2008 it transported 420 million passengers. This map show the system as of march 2010, an additional line called line 10 will be opened in april or may.


TMB by arlandavargen, on Flickr

Background and the first line

By the turn of the century the size of Barcelona had virtually exploded, from a small town enclosed behind the massive city walls it began to grow from the 1860s and onwards. To cope with the ever increasing traffic demand, the Barcelona city council decided to investigate the problem and find a solution. Two engineers working for the city council were handed the task. 

Their solution to the traffic problems the city faced was an underground railway (a metro line inspired by the system in Paris), the project was handed over to the city hall which in turn asked the spanish government for a concession. The fourth of november 1907 the spanish king signed the concession granting the city the right to construct an underground railway.

This is the original route chosen, it was to be 7,2 km in length connecting the Bonanova square in Sant Gevarsi with the MZA railway station by the harbour.










To get an idea of the route that was chosen and the traffic situation of the time, one can watch this film shot 1908 from the front of a street car, the route is the same as the would be metro line.






Evidently the construction of the line never began, the city council was not happy with the way the concession was designed and decided to refuse it. Instead they came up with the idea of constructing tunnels in connection with the urbanization of new streets. The idea behind this was that the tunnels would be used by the tramway company or perhaps even a private enterprise, the city hall of course hoping to cash in on the presumtive operator. 

This way the first metro tunnel in Barcelona was born (today part of line 4), built between 1911 and 1916 it is located under Via Laietana, the new street that connected the harbour with the new expansion of the city called Eixample. However, the idea soon failed because no one was interested in the tunnel.

This photo shot around christmas 1911 show the works on the tunnel, the photographer is standing at the spot where today the Jaume I station on line 4 is located.










Not much more happened during the second decade of the 20th century but by 1920, things started to move. First the Barcelona transversal railway company formed (Ferrocarril Metropolitano Transversal de Barcelona), hoping to capitalize on the transport needs between various places in the city, their project later became what is today line 1. A year later the Barcelona tramway company together with various banks formed the Joint stock company called Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona, they sought to revive the original project from 1907. A Project that later became what is today line 3.

Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona










Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona was formed the 26th of may 1921 as a joint stock company. They decided to revive the project from 1907 but with some modifications, one of them was to include the tunnel built by the city.

This map show the modification to the original plan.










The construction of the line began march 2 1922 (july 21, 1921 the inagural stone was laid down) and was inagurated by the king Alfonso XIII, december 24 1924, 17 years after he signed the concession.

The construction method used was cut and cover, they also used the belgian tunneling method.

Construction at Las Ramblas










Construction at Plaza Cataluña (today Plaça Catalunya)










Construction at Lesseps station, the deepest on the line (17,5 meters below street level).










To be able to use the tunnel built by the city (it was built with trams in mind) Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona had to adapt the loading gauge by lowering the tunnel floor.










The original rollingstock was built in Bilbao by a basque manufacturer, the design of the cars took inspiration from an american model, all the electrical equipment was provided by General Electric. A similar design was bought by the London District Railway in 1903.










The model was used in commercial traffic until 1987 when all but one set was scrapped. This is the only remaining set of the original stock.










The interrior










The station design

The Catalan square (Plaça Catalunya), here one can se that they used catenary rather than third rail. The original plan was to use a 500V third rail.










Aragon, today called Passeig de Gracia










The inspiration from the Paris metro was most evident in the design of the station entrances, with similar wrought iron decorations. Three of the stations also got an above ground ticket hall, today only Fontana (later rebuilt) remain.

Lesseps










Urquinaona










Since the line was buillt in an already urbanized part of the city, there was no large empty space to fit the workshops. Instead they built the maintenance facility above the line providing acces for the rail cars with an elevator capable of lifting the 37 tonne cars the 20 meters in height differance. 










The metro in 1924










In 1932 the first mechanical escalator in Barcelona was installed at the Aragón station, it had perviously been used as a showpiece for the 1929 World's Fair.










After the spanish civil war Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona was short on funds and the system deteriorated with station maintenance put on hold. This picture taken in 1949 at the Jaime I station show damage due to water filtration, the city faces heavy rain every year during autumn and spring. Even today after operating for more than 85 years the metro still has problems with water filtration and occasionally parts of the metro has had to close down due to inundation.


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Thank you so much for the information. I rode the system extensively when I was visiting my partners family. I always wanted to learn more about it. Is there a museum in Barcelona dedicated to public transport? Once again, thanks for all the pictures and video. *


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

My God, keep posting!!

Very interesting thread - I love the early maps.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Ultramatic said:


> *Is there a museum in Barcelona dedicated to public transport?*


Unfortunately no, there have been plans but nothing yet. Lack of a adequate facility and funding are the main problems. One other problem might be lack of interest, when the tram network was shut down, the tram museum was supposed to be located in one of the tram workshops but 40 years later still no tram museum exist.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Ferrocarril Metropolitano Transversal de Barcelona
The history behind this metro line (today line 1) start in the year 1912 when engineer Ferran Reyes proposed a railway tunnel through the city that would link the peripheral parts of the city with the city center, the railway line was supposed to improve transport to/from and between several railway stations that existed in Barcelona. Reyes together with the help of several influential people lobbied for the project in the press with several debates following for and against the tunnel.

In the year 1920 a joint stock company called Ferrocarril Metropolitano de Barcelona was established. It was formed by private associations that wanted to realize the line envisioned by Reyes. 










The inaugural stone was laid down at Plaza España on the 8th of June 1922 with the king present. However, no real construction was started until February the following year, the line was inagurated on the 10th of June 1926. 









The project included several planned extensions that were never realized.









Since the metro tunnel was supposed to be able to handle also ordinary railway traffic, the gauge was the same as the national railway network, 1674 mm. Everything else was also built to railway standards rather than metro standards with the exception of the third rail and the stations, they were only supposed to be used by the metro service. The stations were all built with a similar design, the platforms were 88 meters long and 5 meters wide, the stations were spaced 500 meters apart. 










The construction was very complicated with several mortal accidents, one of them that occurred in April 1924 killed 11 workers. Because of the heavy traffic of trams, cars, lorries, horses and pedestrians, cut and cover was not an option so instead they used the Austrian tunneling method.


















A typical street scene where the tunnel ran, this being the university square were several tramlines passed.










This being a metro service running in a railway tunnel, they had the possibility to use rather large sized rolling stock. The original cars used by Ferrocarril Metropolitano de Barcelona were the largest metro cars ever built when they started to run commercial service in 1926. With a length of slightly more than 21 meters and a width of 3,4 meters and a capacity of 330 people, they were larger than the then largest cars in use, belonging to the New York metro.


















Being so large the metro cars were also very heavy, weighting 77 tonnes each (fully loaded), more than twice the weight of the cars used by Gran metropolitano de Barcelona. Here one of them at the old university station (rebuilt in the 1970s).










To be able to cross the Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona line at Plaza Cataluña, they had to install a 420 tonne bridge, manufactured in Cadiz. 



















Unlike in the case of Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona, Ferrocarril Metropolitano de Barcelona reached far outside of the city where empty space for the maintenance facility existed.










The south end station of the line, this was the situation for 50 years before the line was extended and the station was moved to its present location beside the workshops.









The Plaza España station during the 1929 world fair. The left track was used for the visitors to the fair and was later removed. This particular station was the most complicated to build because of the very large vault it required, some newspaper article written at the time of the construction state that it was the larges in the world of its type.









The Rocafort station, supposedly the most haunted station on the network, it also has the highest suicide rate amogs all stations.










The university station












Plaza Cataluña station in 1928 with the suburban train service in the middle and the metro service running on the sides, notice the lower heght on the platform used by the suburban trains. Originally Ferran Reyes had envisioned a new grand central railway station for Barcelona located below Plaza Cataluña, however this never materialized but instead the suburban train service was extended into the city center through a new railway tunnel.



















Some of the station entrances for Ferrocarril Metropolitano Transversal de Barcelona


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Ferrocarril de Sarriá a Barcelona

The third company to open a metro service in Barcelona was Ferrocarril de Sarriá a Barcelona, who in 1929 after having rebuilt its railway line as an underground line, launched a metro service, today named line 6. The history behind this line start in 1863 when the Barcelona-Sarria railway line is opened. Originally built with broad gauge and operated as an ordinary railwayline, in 1905 it was electrified and regauged to UIC standard.


The Barcelona-Sarria and later Sarria-Barcelona railway station at Plaza Cataluña, the building was demolished when the station was rebuilt as an underground station in 1929.









The line passing through the city at street level was not very popular amongs the citizens, numerous deaths caused by run overs caused much controversy over the way the line was operated. In 1915 a mob of angry citizens unsuccessfully tried to burn down the Plaza Cataluña station after a young boy was killed by a train.









Provenza station, one of the four underground stations built in 1929









Avenida de Tibidabo station, opened in 1954 although actually built in the mid 1920s.









Construction of the tunnel today used by line 7, it was built by the city council in connection with the extension of the Balmes street. Although built in the first half of the 1920s, the tunnel would not be used until 1954. During the spanish civil war, it was used to store ammunition. The photographer is standing at the present Plaça Kennedy looking down towards Montjuïc (barely visible).


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fantastic thread! 

1- The video of Barcelona in 1908 = a jewel!!! So many bicycles hehe

2- The solution of lowering the floor to make the tunnel higher = priceless

3 - The maintenance elevator due to lack of space = genius, I never heard of such a contraption before. 

4 - It amazes me that the old documents and pictures never used Catalan, but Spanish, even station names were in Spanish, when were they "Catalanized"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Great Thread, i love it! Thanks!


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

mopc said:


> It amazes me that the old documents and pictures never used Catalan, but Spanish, even station names were in Spanish, when were they "Catalanized"?


I´m no expert but i think it has to do with the dictatorship of Primo de Rivera, just as in the case of the Franco dictatorship when catalan was heavily surpressed. In any case I see now that I´ve mixed Spanish, Catalan and English totally random but I was in a hurry so had no time to check for errors. By request I can change it to whatever language.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pics :applause:
What is the length of the lines ?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Was the third rail in Line 1 taken down to make way for rigid catenary? Or is it still active on some parts of the line?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

manrush said:


> Was the third rail in Line 1 taken down to make way for rigid catenary? Or is it still active on some parts of the line?


Yes, it has been removed. FCMB (the metro operator) decided to install rigid catenary on all lines during the 1990s, basically to uniform the system and cut maintenance costs.

The history in short of the electric traction systems used in Barcelona

Line 1 third rail > rigid catenary
Line 2 rigid catenary
Line 3 catenary > third rail > rigid catenary
Line 4 third rail > rigid catenary
Line 5 catenary > rigid catenary
Line 6,7 and 8 catenary
Line 9 and 10 rigid catenary
line 11 rigid catenary


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Línea II

The history of this line which only opened in 1995 begin in the 1950s. After the spanish civil war, both Gran Metropolitano de Barcelona and Ferrocarril Metropolitano de Barcelona struggled financially. Neither of them became the succes they both had envisioned and during the years before the spanish civil war they only managed to capture a market share of about 10%, some 50 million yearly passengers. Funds ran short and for about 20 years there were no metro expansions in Barcelona, by the 1950s both became municipalized and the system could again begin to expand.

The construction of line II began in the summer of 1955 with the first segment, covering 3398 meters and 6 stations (Sagrera, Congres, Maragall, Virrey Amat, Villapicina and Horta)



















After 4 years of construction, 2,9 km and 5 stations opened, the remaining station (Horta) only opened in 1967. From start the line was planned and built with a third rail but before the opening of the line they decided to use catenary instead as can be seen here on the inagural train ride.










The third rail still remained in place even though it was never used










In 1961 an ATO system was installed along the line, rather than todays computer controlled ATO systems it used photo cells to control the trains, it was in use until 1969. The system used two photo cells, one for acceleration and one for braking (deceleration). Depending on the placement of the steel plates the trains could be spaced according to the train interval.










The metro system after line 2 opened










Line 2 was originally supposed to reach the city center as can be seen on this metro plan from 1966, line 2 is the blue one. However, this plan later changed.










In 1968 the expansion of the line towards the city center began, the construction of the 4,2 km tunnel was orginally forcasted to last 3 years, it would take 27 before any train would finally ride the tunnels.

So what happened? Well some major f*** up by basically every one involved ensured the complete fiasco. The city council decided to cut the budget for the construction so that they could shift funds to other metro lines under construction, at the time expansion of line 3 and the construction of line 5 were in full swing. The contracted construction company decided to use unproven technology that soon failed, 120 meters of tunnels had been excavated after 2 years. This despite the use of a TBM to speed up the construction. Poor planning ensured that they managed to run into every possible problem that existed. Tunnels were flooded, fires broke out, the TBM got stuck almost at the moment they pushed the start button. 

Soon after construction began, neighbours witnessed how the streets started to sink into the ground, reports that trees lining the streets began to die surfaced and soon the problems became more evident as this photo show. 










So the construction draged on and by 1970 it was decided to connect the existing line 2 with the newly built line 5, this caused a problem that later forced the original plans to be changed, even though the connection between the two lines only was supposed to be a temporary solution.

The left graphic show the situation after the two lines were connected in 1970 and the right one the orginal plan.










By 1973 after almost having finished the construction it was decided that works would be suspended, which they remained for 18 years.

Only in 1991 did they return to finish the tunnels, supposedly a fast and simple job since all stations and tunnels had been finished, well not so... It turned out that they had to rebuild every station because of the originally poor planning, even worse was the shape of the tunnels that in many cases were deemed outright dangerous and needed extensive reconstruction. The original opening date was pushed back several times until 1995 when after 27 years the line 2 finally opened.

The map in 1997, notice how line 2 and 5 have changed route north of Sagrada família in comparison with the 1966 plan.


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Muy buen trabajo...... gracias gincan!!!! Estoy esperando nuevos posts con mucha impaciencia!!!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

gincan said:


> I´m no expert but i think it has to do with the dictatorship of Primo de Rivera, just as in the case of the Franco dictatorship when catalan was heavily surpressed. In any case I see now that I´ve mixed Spanish, Catalan and English totally random but I was in a hurry so had no time to check for errors. By request I can change it to whatever language.


As far as I'm concerned, Catalan is always welcome! El català és sempre benvingut! :banana:


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

timo9 said:


> nice pics :applause:
> What is the length of the lines ?


I don't know the exact length between endstations but I do have the full length of the tunnels for line 1 to 5, this include a few hundred meters of extra tunnel at each end of the lines. The length from endstation to endstation should be about -400 to -600 meters per line.

Line 1 20.720 meters
Line 2 12.431 meters
Line 3 18.484 meters
Line 4 17.300 meters
Line 5 16.557 meters

*Shortes and longest station distance per line*

Line 1

430.1 meters between stations Plaça de Sants and Hostafrancs 

1168.8 meters between stations Bellvitge and Av. Carrilet

Line 2

486.5 meters between stations Encants and Clot

1166 meters between stations Sagrada Família and Encants

Line 3

472.1 meters between stations Fontana and Lesseps

1074 meters between stations Canyelles and Roquetes

Line 4

503.6 meters between stations Maresme | Fòrum and Selva de mar

1669.5 meters between stations Maragall and Llucmajor

Line 5

459.7 meters between stations Congrés and Maragall 

912.8 meters between stations Hospital Clínic and Diagonal


*Longest distance between intercharge stations*


385 meters between Provença (L6 and L7) and Diagonal (L3)
320 meters between Plaça Catalunya L1 and L6/L7
310 meters between Passeig de Gràcia L2/L4 and L3
270 meters between Plaça Espanya L3 and L8
166 meters between Urquinaona L1 and L4
150 meters between Sants Estació L3 and L5
146 meters between Plaça de Sants L1 and L5
146 meters between Provença (L6 and L7) and Diagonal (L5)
134 meters between Diagonal L3 and L5
130 meters between Plaça Espanya L1 and L3
130 meters between Plaça Catalunya L3 and L6/L7
128 meters between Verdaguer L4 and L5 
124 meters between Plaça Catalunya L1 and L3


Deepest stations

*Singuerlín* 61,53 meters (according to official documetation) (Newspapers report 57 meters and wikipedia 54,28 meters)

*Església Major* 56,32 meters (according to official documetation) (Newspapers report 63 meters and wikipedia 51,82 meters)

*Roquetes* 56 meters according to newspapers (official documetation only include the 49 meter acces/elevator shaft, but there is an additional escalator ride so 56 meters might be correct)

*Ciutat Meridiana* 50 meters according to newspapers (official documetation only include the 45 meter acces/elevator shaft)

Some other stations under construction

*Sanllehy* 86.6 meters according to newspapers

*Teixonera-Coll * 85 meters according to newspapers

*Guinardó* 70,5 meters according to newspapers


----------



## UT596001 (Mar 29, 2005)

gincan said:


> Ferrocarriles de Cataluña
> 
> The third company to open a metro line in Barcelona was Ferrocarriles de Cataluña, who in 1929 after having rebuilt its railway line as an underground line, launched a metro service, today named line 6. The history behind this line start in 1863 when the Barcelona-Sarria railway line is opened. Originally built with broad gauge and operated as an ordinary railwayline, in 1905 it was electrified and regauged to UIC standard.


That's not exactly true... just 1978 from Barcelona to Sarrià and Avinguda Tibidabo branch was operated by "Ferrocarril de Sarrià a Barcelona S.A". Ferrocarriles de Cataluña S.A. operate the suburban service from Barcelona to Sabadell and Terrassa and Vallvidrera Funicular, the line called today "Barcelona-Vallès" line and operated by FGC (Ferrocarrils de la Generalitat de Catalunya) starts at Sarrià and we build just with the same standards as the american "Interurban" railways. The owners of "Ferrocarril de Sarrià a Barcelona S.A" and "Ferrocarriles de Cataluña S.A" are the same, but "Ferrocarriles de Catalunya S.A" paid a toll/tax to "Ferrocarril de Sarrià a Barcelona S.A" instead using their tracks from Sarrià to Barcelona.

And a second precision: in 1976 was open the branch from Sarrià to Reina Elisenda, in this same time was open the new Sarrià underground station with four tracks (today's station), just this year the station was in surface. The workshops of the whole line was in this station, since 1995 was open a new workshop in Rubí, today only the one because Sarrià workshops was closed in 2005.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

UT596001 said:


> That's not exactly true... just 1978 from Barcelona to Sarrià and Avinguda Tibidabo branch was operated by "Ferrocarril de Sarrià a Barcelona S.A". Ferrocarriles de Cataluña S.A. operate the suburban service from Barcelona to Sabadell and Terrassa and Vallvidrera Funicular, the line called today "Barcelona-Vallès" line and operated by FGC (Ferrocarrils de la Generalitat de Catalunya) starts at Sarrià and we build just with the same standards as the american "Interurban" railways. The owners of "Ferrocarril de Sarrià a Barcelona S.A" and "Ferrocarriles de Cataluña S.A" are the same, but "Ferrocarriles de Catalunya S.A" paid a toll/tax to "Ferrocarril de Sarrià a Barcelona S.A" instead using their tracks from Sarrià to Barcelona.
> 
> And a second precision: in 1976 was open the branch from Sarrià to Reina Elisenda, in this same time was open the new Sarrià underground station with four tracks (today's station), just this year the station was in surface. The workshops of the whole line was in this station, since 1995 was open a new workshop in Rubí, today only the one because Sarrià workshops was closed in 2005.


So there were two companies operating under the same ownership? Had no idea about that. Anyway, this particular line is still today operating mixed service between metro and suburban rail. In 1929 the city was much smaller so there was no need to put the rest of the railway in tunnel untill much later, still I'd say it was a proper metro service within the urban part of the city extending as an interurban railway between San Gevarsio and Sarria.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

will be inagurated on 18 april and new stations in the


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Awesome news! Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

damn! this is a pretty interesting thread!!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Beautiful thread. Great work!

Seeing the old cafe Zurich in one of the pictures puts a tear in my eye.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

The new line 9/10

This new metro line still under construction is the most ambitious yet in the history of Barcelona metro. Extending 48 km with four branches, the line will support both line 9 and line 10. It is also by far the most expensive metro built in Spain at a cost still only estimated, around 6500 million euros. Construction of the line is done by 5 tunnel boring machines simultaneously.










Facts about the new line

47,8 km in length

52 stations (39 on line 9 and 33 on line 10. 20 are shared between both)

3 depots

30 of the stations are deep level stations (between 30 and 80 meters under ground)

12 meter is the diameter of the TBM:s used to digg the all the tunnels exept for the airport branch.

9,4 meter is the diameter of the TBM used to digg the airport branch.

33 km/h is the commercial speed


All the deep level stations use a uniform design, it consist of a round access shaft with a diameter of 26-32 meter which connect with the tunnel where the station is located.









one of the access shafts under construction, this being the Torrassa station.









The profile of a typical station









With a 12 meter diameter the tunnel is big enough to hold also the station platforms located on separate levels


















The tunnel before being divided in two levels










All the deep level stations (with a few exeptions) are built with high capacity high speed elevators. The two elevators in the foreground are for people with reduced mobility, they access the platforms directly whereas the other 6 stop between the two platforms.









Access to the platforms at the bottom of the elevator shaft









All the elevator shafts are built like an atrium with the stairwell and ventilation located behinde the elevators.


















video showing the singuerlin station





Because of the difficult geological condition of the soil the city sits on, the tunnel is mostly dugg at great depth, between 40 and 90 meters below street level on most of its central and northern part. Of its 52 stations, 15 will be located at a depth of 50 meters or more.

The 15 deepest stations on the line, the number indicate the depth of the access shaft which extend 2-3 meters below the station.

GUINARDÓ 80 meters
SANLLEHY 76
SARRIÀ 74
MANDRI 74 
CAMP NOU 67 
MARAGALL 65 
SINGUERLÍN 61
ZONA UNIVERSITÀRIA 60
CAMPUS NORD 59
MANUEL GIRONA 58
ESGLÉSIA MAJOR 56
COLLBLANC 56
EL PUTXET 55
PRAT DE LA RIBA 55
ILDEFONS CERDÀ 51

Here is a map showing the new line with the present network including future expansions of other lines.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Line 10 (Badalona branch) will open next Sunday, with 4 stations: Bon Pastor (shared with L9), Llefià, La Salut and Gorg (transfer to L2).

The whole phase 1 will be in service in June, once both lines reach Sagrera (transfer to L1, L5 and, next year, Renfe suburban trains).


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

arctic_carlos said:


> Line 10 (Badalona branch) will open next Sunday, with 4 stations: Bon Pastor (shared with L9), Llefià, La Salut and Gorg (transfer to L2).
> 
> The whole phase 1 will be in service in June, once both lines reach Sagrera (transfer to L1, L5 and, next year, Renfe suburban trains).


First four stations of line 10 have now opened


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Pics from the new line 10


La Salut station










Bon Pastor station










Gorg station










Llefià station


----------



## voltrega62 (Apr 24, 2010)

*My project from Barcelona subway*


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

This morning I visited the new metro line...



Sr.Horn said:


> Esta mañana "he estrenado" la *L10 *del Metro, en general las estaciones me han gustado mucho más que las del trampo de la *L9*, especialmente la de Bon Pastor, me parece una pasada. La luz de las estaciones es más blanca. Por contra, están mucho más sucias que cuando inauguraron el otro tramo. Hay mucho polvo y ello hace que el suelo parezca una pista de patinaje sobre hielo XD.
> 
> El acceso desde la *L2 *viniendo del centro es una caca.
> 
> ...


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ Es muy limpio como japon  Me gustan mucho tus fotos de la nueva linea del metro ! Un dia voy a visitar Barcelona y tomar el metro


----------



## Mexicatala (Apr 19, 2010)

Today's metro BCN L1 was closed for a few hours because someone jump off to the railways...or at least that was I heard on my way to the airport!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, some forumers will know this webpage thanks to the map of the Paris Métro it has:
http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/
Since yesterday there's a map of Barcelona's Metro! :banana: With planned and U/C sections! http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-tram-barcelona/
(There are special thanks to the Polish Catalan forumers who helped in the making of this map).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

edit


----------



## aniuska (Mar 31, 2009)

CNGL said:


> Well, some forumers will know this webpage thanks to the map of the Paris Métro it has:
> http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/
> Since yesterday there's a map of Barcelona's Metro! :banana: With planned and U/C sections! http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-tram-barcelona/
> (There are special thanks to the Polish Catalan forumers who helped in the making of this map).


This is a very good map.
THANKS!
Now Barcelona Metro has got:
124 km. in 11 lines with 164 stations.


----------



## aniuska (Mar 31, 2009)

TBM in motion again:


Sky said:


>


----------



## aniuska (Mar 31, 2009)

Double post


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Update on L9/10:

Click for detailed map.


A detail on 2nd section. Green are stuff built to the date, with middle orange meaning that rails have been laid down.









And finally, which stations are included in each one of the sections. Note that Nou Camp station is actually named Campus Sud:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone know the status of the Barcelona Renfre extension to Terrassa and Sabadell? It's the S2 extension.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Is not RENFE, it's FGC (Catalan Railways). Anyway, I don't know the status.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

bmfarley said:


> Anyone know the status of the Barcelona Renfre extension to Terrassa and Sabadell? It's the S2 extension.


The Terrassa extension of the FGC (not Renfe) S1 line is scheduled to open next year, likely in December, but the opening date hasn't been fixed yet, so probably it will open a few months later. Anyway the TBM has already finished to dug both tunnels.

The Sabadell extension of the FGC S2 line will open after the Terrassa extension is completed. Maybe in late 2012 or 2013 because the TBM has just started to dig.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

arctic_carlos said:


> The Terrassa extension of the FGC (not Renfe) S1 line is scheduled to open next year, likely in December, but the opening date hasn't been fixed yet, so probably it will open a few months later. Anyway the TBM has already finished to dug both tunnels.
> 
> The Sabadell extension of the FGC S2 line will open after the Terrassa extension is completed. Maybe in late 2012 or 2013 because the TBM has just started to dig.


Thank you. Is there a website in English that provides more detail? 

I am in Los Angeles and recently developed an interest in the work in Barcelona. I also have family that lives in Terrassa and near a station. In fact, I was there recently and it appeared that only the finishing touches were needed at the Terrassa station... the one near a university and hospital and a very nice park.


----------



## aniuska (Mar 31, 2009)

bmfarley said:


> Anyone know the status of the Barcelona Renfre extension to Terrassa and Sabadell? It's the S2 extension.


Terrassa FGC extension opening in 2011.
Sabadell FGC extension opening in 2012.
If there are no new delays, of course!


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

aniuska said:


> Terrassa FGC extension opening in 2011.
> Sabadell FGC extension opening in 2012.
> If there are no new delays, of course!


Thank you.

As for the Line 9 & 10...wow. That line combination weaves and ducks into almost every corner of Barcelona! Couldn't they have selected a more direct route?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

bmfarley said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As for the Line 9 & 10...wow. That line combination weaves and ducks into almost every corner of Barcelona! Couldn't they have selected a more direct route?


Yes, but it seems that our authorities prefer to serve every corner of the metropolitan area with just one line. If you're surprised with L9/10 layout, look at L3 extension project... Even worse!

Anyway, I think that the worse part of L9 layout is the way to the Airport.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Can yu show us the L3 extension plan?


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

I like the look of the new stations in Barcelona! They look quite modern!


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

L3 extension plan from Zona Universitària to Sant Feliu:










This map also includes L6 extension from Reina Elisenda to Finestrelles - Sant Joan de Déu, where a transfer station between both lines will be build.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

So the prevois L12 will not gonna happen any more? It should run from Sarria to western suburbs. Will the L6 stop in Finestrelles for good?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> So the prevois L12 will not gonna happen any more? It should run from Sarria to western suburbs. Will the L6 stop in Finestrelles for good?


L12 doesn't exist anymore... Now the project is:

L6: from (Sarrià) Reina Elisenda to Finestrelles - Sant Joan de Déu
L3: from Zona Universitària to Sant Feliu Centre
In addition, a new underground suburban line will be built from Cornellà Centre to Castelldefels.

These three projects are planned as a substitute for the old L12 project. In my opinion, L6 shouldn't stop in Finestrelles and continue towards Sant Joan Despí, while L3 could go straight to Sant Feliu. It is also important the fact that several tram lines were built during the past decades to serve the same area, so there's no urgent need to build now all these metro extensions.

In a second stage, the new suburban line between Castelldefels and Cornellà will continue to Zona Universitària station in Barcelona, and eventually it will cross the city following the Diagonal avenue til Glòries.


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

@437.001: read post #142 and click on the link!


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

Terminal 2 of BCN Airport, airport train at the background (since 1970), metro entrance under construction (opening in 2014) at the foreground:


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone have information on the Terrassa extension? I believe it is line S1. 

As I understand it, the tunel and 2-3 additional are complete. What remains is track and systems work.

I was last in Terrassa this past August. I was also there in August 2010. I don't think I saw much progress between those times.


----------



## Mertxon (Oct 2, 2010)

Llefià metro station on line 10, it looks like in Star Wars:
http://www.google.es/search?q=llefi....,cf.osb&fp=52da6d3afc966193&biw=1024&bih=679

LOL


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A few youtubes about the Barcelona metro:


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

Has there been any news about new lines or openings over the past 1-2 months? I'll be in Barcelona later tomorrow and thru next 10 days. It would be interesting to know; particularly about the S1 line extension to Terrassa.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Nothing. Almost all projects are stopped right now and there won't be any metro openings before 2014, when the southern part of L9/10 (to the Airport) will be put into service. The construction of the central part of L9/10 is currently suspended due to lack of funds.

Maybe the Terrassa extension of the S1 FGC line will open sooner, but so far there are no fixed dates and nothing is sure.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

arctic_carlos said:


> Nothing. Almost all projects are stopped right now and there won't be any metro openings before 2014, when the southern part of L9/10 (to the Airport) will be put into service. The construction of the central part of L9/10 is currently suspended due to lack of funds.
> 
> Maybe the Terrassa extension of the S1 FGC line will open sooner, but so far there are no fixed dates and nothing is sure.


Unfortunate. I had the understanding that all was left was track and systems. The tunnel and stations were complete, minus furniture.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

News regarding the S1 extension to Terrassa; it will open in 2013 (10 years after the works began), as more funds have been provided in the Catalan government budget for this year (165 M €). Currently the works are stopped, but they will be resumed soon. With this money the 3 new stations will be finished, as well as track and other systems.

S2 extension to Sabadell has been postponed to 2015.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Those are rather really bad news, arent they?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> Those are rather really bad news, arent they?


Actually they're not as bad as they could seem. Funds have been secured for this project, and that means that works will be resumed later this year. At least we know completion dates, and that's something. For instance, works in central section of L9/10 have been suspended and no completion dates have been given. That's pretty worse.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Really? Central L9/10? That sucks! How about the airport section? That one will be opened soon, right?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

It depends on what you understand for "soon"... According to the government, it will open in *2014*. Currently airport section is almost ready, it could be opened in a few months... However, L9 trains (to the Airport) will use the depot located in L10 (to the harbour industrial zone), and the connection tunnel between both lines (less than 1 km) has not been dug yet (the TBM had some problems years ago due to the soil, but the problem now is lack of money). As L9 cannot open without trains, we'll have to wait until this short section is finally built to see the opening of the line.

That's really sad, in the Spanish and Catalan threads you can see photographs of the stations, they're 100% ready but their opening is scheduled for 2014 (curiously, when the next Catalan elections will take place).


----------



## aniuska (Mar 31, 2009)

Terrassa and Sabadell lines are not a real metro, they can be better considered as something like RER in Paris.


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

^^could be, only but then these lines don´t continue passing through BCN, they just arrive to plaza catalunya as the main terminal. Consider that if someone goes to Gracia is still underground and used as a metro connection. In that sense its not a RER.


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Catalan Government approved to open in 2014 twenty kilometres of Metro line 9 from Zona Universitària to Barcelona Airport (Terminals 1 and 2):









^^2 stations will not be constructed.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

Good news. 

Any update regarding the Line 1 extension in Terrassa?


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

It looks like I am making my annual trek to Barcelona and Terrassa in January 2013. Anyone know of any updates for the Terrassa extension of S1?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

bmfarley said:


> It looks like I am making my annual trek to Barcelona and Terrassa in January 2013. Anyone know of any updates for the Terrassa extension of S1?


Six months ago the construction was halted due to the financial mess Spain is in. The news article stated that the project would cost 427 million euros of which 276 had alredy been spent on construction, thus 151 million euros worth of construction still remain. Of the 276 million spent on construction, the contractors had only receved 78 million so there were 198 million worth of debt.

Before this news they said that there was 1 year left of construction and that the line would open early 2013, now no one knows even when construction will resume. But it is safe to say that before 2014 there will be no metro in Terrassa and probably not before 2015 neither. :bash:


----------



## rouke (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there,

Could anyone tell me what the last known pricetag was of Lines 9 and 10, if they completed the both lines in full?
I'm also curious about the 3 depots, would they build new one's? Would the depots be underground aswell?
If they would've (have?) built the depots, underground, what buildingmethod are they using?

Would be nice if someone took the time to answer my questions.

Ow, I forgot, is there A informative website by builders or the city of Barcelona about the building of new lines? (in Spanish)

Thanks again, your effort will be highly appreciated.

In the meantime..
I tried to figure out what the costs are of the line but I'm not sure..


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> A 10 minutes frequency on a metro line is considered unacceptable in Madrid and Barcelona, even off-peak.


L6 and L7 both which call every station have a frecuenzy of 6 minutes, this is exactly the same frequency you find on all Madrid metro lines outside of morning rush hours.
http://www.metromadrid.es/es/viaja_en_metro/red_de_metro/lineas_y_horarios/HorarioLinea1.html

in fact , Madrid metro frequency is 8-10 minutes on weekends and evenings, I guess not so unacceptable then huh.





437.001 said:


> Oh, yes, yes... but that´s a wrong idea, you see.
> That would mean spending millions in a tunnel that soon would be underused.
> Why? Because it´s two kinds of services that you´re managing, thus there are two different kinds of needs.


Underused? 40 trains per hour is not underused.





437.001 said:


> Users of the urban lines want a full metro service, not a "looks-like-metro-but doesn´t-call-at-each-station" thing.


So you mean that 6 minutes frequency on L6 and L7 is not metro :nuts:



437.001 said:


> Users of the commuter services don´t want to travel for that long, calling at nearly all inner Barcelona stations, because in many cases, the car is still an option. It takes the same from Terrassa to Barcelona (Pl.Catalunya) if you travel by FGC or if you travel by Renfe, although Renfe uses a much loonger route (with higher frequencies at peak hours and longer trains than FGC, btw).


So use Renfe then, what is the big deal? If you want to go from Terrassa to San Cugat, I bet you would not use Renfe, would you?




437.001 said:


> Trains are short for Barcelona metro standards


Barcelona metro line 1,2,3,4,5,9 and 10 have 90 meter long trains with capacity for around 900-950 passengers. L6 have 80 meter long trains with capacity for 700 passengers and next model (2014) 800 passengers. On L7 there is simply not enough demand to justify expensive rebuilding of stations to fit longer trains so 60 meter trains will do, but so do both line 2 and 4 in Madrid metro and they are real metro lines I suppose :|




437.001 said:


> And... you might be talking about FGC Vallès alone, but ignoring FGC Llobregat is a big mistake, because it has exactly the same problems.


 FGC Llobregat is a narrow gauge railway that share infrastructure with freight trains, it is not even remotely comparable to FGC Vallès.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

gincan said:


> Barcelona metro line 1,2,3,4,5,9 and 10 have 90 meter long trains with capacity for around 900-950 passengers. L6 have 80 meter long trains with capacity for 700 passengers and next model (2014) 800 passengers. On L7 there is simply not enough demand to justify expensive rebuilding of stations to fit longer trains so 60 meter trains will do, but so do both line 2 and 4 in Madrid metro and they are real metro lines I suppose :|


I believe you are citing figures that must be for 'crush' loads. Or approved weight that a car can carry, and then figuring the average weight of a person. The figures you cited look like people are spooning each other and sitting on top of each other. 

Transit agencies will use a lower figure when trying to match 'supply' to 'demand'. This could be a function of seated loads plus a figure to represent standees (which is typically based on an acceptable rate for persons per area). And/or, perhaps based upon dwell time and how many people can be processed at a station in a requisite amount of time. 

In the USA, transit agencies typically have a load standard. Basically, a ratio of persons per seats. Again, for matching supply to expected demand. Special Events and unusual circumstances would obviously provide a much different scenario.

An urban rail line in the United States will typically peak at about 1.25 to 1.5 people per linear feet of train. A 270-foot train (~90 meters) would typically carry no more than about 400 passengers. After that, the transit agency would add trains or cars to spread loads out. A 270-foot train is basically a 3-car light-rail train. So, 133 people per car. Approximate.

San Francisco BART has 75-foot cars; however, can run up to 10-car lengths. 750 feet total length (~225/250 meters). They can carry upwards of 1,000 people... assuming people actually are in large numbers at the front and back of a train.

Interesting discussion.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

bmfarley said:


> I believe you are citing figures that must be for 'crush' loads. Or approved weight that a car can carry, and then figuring the average weight of a person. The figures you cited look like people are spooning each other and sitting on top of each other.
> 
> Transit agencies will use a lower figure when trying to match 'supply' to 'demand'. This could be a function of seated loads plus a figure to represent standees (which is typically based on an acceptable rate for persons per area). And/or, perhaps based upon dwell time and how many people can be processed at a station in a requisite amount of time.
> 
> ...


I'm not completely sure but I think the maximum capacity is calculated with 6 standing people per sq meter of train floor. Tight yes but not crush loads. Crush loads would be 10-15 people per sq meter, Tokyo metro style with door pushers.

For example, the original rolling stock used on Barcelona metro line 1 had cars with a maximum capacity of 330 people, that works out 5-6 persons per sq meter of train floor (each car had around 60-65 sq meters of floor), however the crush load was 400 people per car. With crush loads a 90 meter train could transport 1600 people.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

gincan said:


> L6 and L7 both which call every station have a frecuenzy of 6 minutes, this is exactly the same frequency you find on all Madrid metro lines outside of morning rush hours.
> http://www.metromadrid.es/es/viaja_en_metro/red_de_metro/lineas_y_horarios/HorarioLinea1.html
> 
> in fact , Madrid metro frequency is 8-10 minutes on weekends and evenings, I guess not so unacceptable then huh.


I´m talking about commuter services to Terrassa (S1) and Sabadell (S2), not about L6 nor L7. And in both cases, the service has a worse frequency and much shorter trains than Renfe.



> Underused? 40 trains per hour is not underused.


The day they realize about the need to separate commuter rail from metro services, it certainly will be underused. 
That day will come when metro L9 and L10 reach Sarrià station from both Zona Universitària and Lesseps stations. 
Serious overcrowding ahead, that´s sure.



> So use Renfe then, what is the big deal? If you want to go from Terrassa to San Cugat, I bet you would not use Renfe, would you?


But if you want to go from Terrassa to Barcelona, you´re not always in the position to using Renfe. 
It depends on which part of Terrassa you are and to which part of Barcelona you want to go to. 
I think that is obvious.



> Barcelona metro line 1,2,3,4,5,9 and 10 have 90 meter long trains with capacity for around 900-950 passengers. L6 have 80 meter long trains with capacity for 700 passengers and next model (2014) 800 passengers. On L7 there is simply not enough demand to justify expensive rebuilding of stations to fit longer trains so 60 meter trains will do, but so do both line 2 and 4 in Madrid metro and they are real metro lines I suppose :|


I am, again, talking about commuter S1 and S2 services, and also about future extensions. 
Loads of work will have to be done in the future, if they don´t plan the lengthening of platforms, the longer trains for commuter services, and the separate tunnels (one for L6 and L7, and one for commuter services to Terrassa and Sabadell) between Sarrià and Plaça Catalunya or elsewhere in the city, and between Cornellà-Riera and Plaça Espanya in the case of L8 and commuter services to Can Ros (S33), Martorell (S8), Olesa (S4), Manresa (R5) and Igualada (R6). 



> FGC Llobregat is a narrow gauge railway that share infrastructure with freight trains, it is not even remotely comparable to FGC Vallès.


Oh yes, it is, absolutely. L8, anybody? L8 will also have serious overcrowding problems, at Europa-Fira and Ildefons Cerdà stations.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

437.001 said:


> I´m talking about commuter services to Terrassa (S1) and Sabadell (S2), not about L6 nor L7. And in both cases, the service has a worse frequency and much shorter trains than Renfe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding capacity does not necessarily mean that cars would be needed, or should be added. True, it's typically the cheapest method from an operations perspective. Annually, it costs less to run longer trains versus more trains. If train lengths are capped by the length of the available platform, the operator could run more trains.

Typical, the best number of trains that can run in one direction on one track is no better than 30 trains per hour. That is a 2 minute headway. What prevents more trains is typically the provision for safe braking distance and station dwell time. For tunnels, ventilation needs to be taken into consideration too. Terminal trackwork needs to be considered too. 

The S1 line merges with the line to Sebadell and they share the same track all the way to Plaza Catalunya. I believe the Terassa and Sebadell lines each run no better than every 10 minutes at peak times. That means every 5 minutes in the shared track section. Or trunk section. Assuming there is enough Traction Power, appropriate ventilation for train separation, and the operator has enough cars, each line could run more trains.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> I´m talking about commuter services to Terrassa (S1) and Sabadell (S2), not about L6 nor L7. And in both cases, the service has a worse frequency and much shorter trains than Renfe.


Yes you were;



437.001 said:


> *Urban services should have better frequencies*





437.001 said:


> *Users of the urban lines want a full metro service*, not a "looks-like-metro-but doesn´t-call-at-each-station" thing.


And I countered this argument by showing that frequencies on L6 and L7 are in fact just as good as on any metro line in Madrid. An they are just as much metro lines as Line 2 and line 4 in Madrid metro.



437.001 said:


> Oh yes, it is, absolutely. L8, anybody? L8 will also have serious overcrowding problems, at Europa-Fira and Ildefons Cerdà stations.


Again, it is a narrow gauge railway, not a metro, there is a clear distinction between metro and railway. Metro run on independent infrastructure whereas railway share infrastructure. L8 has never been a metro, is not a metro and will never be a metro, even with 40 trains per hour L8 would not qualify as a metro.



437.001 said:


> I am, again, talking about commuter S1 and S2 services


Now you have lost yourself completely here. First you talk about Barcelona metro standards then you talk about commuter trains. These are two different things. FGC Vallès have never been a commuter train, it has never been advertised as one because it is not, it is an interurban railway adapted over time for metro service, I argue that today after decades of modernization and rebuilding of infrastructure it is now a metro system, you keep talking about commuter trains when in fact this system has nothing to do with commuter trains, it wasn't, isn't and never will be a commuter train system. S1 and S2 are suburban metro services, much like German Stadtbahn services, they are not advertised as commuter trains either because they aren't.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Still, you won´t be using these lines, and I will instead, so who´s the one to know what´s what?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't understand this discussion. So you're debating whether train lines that are separate from the Barcelona metro system have high enough frequency to be considered metro trains? Or are you debating whether trains that are actually part of the system have such low frequency that they should not quality as true metro? :dunno:


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

gincan said:


> ...
> Barcelona metro line 1,2,3,4,5,9 and 10 have 90 meter long trains with capacity for around 900-950 passengers. L6 have 80 meter long trains with capacity for 700 passengers and next model (2014) 800 passengers. On L7 there is simply not enough demand to justify expensive rebuilding of stations to fit longer trains so 60 meter trains will do, but so do both line 2 and 4 in Madrid metro and they are real metro lines I suppose :|
> 
> ...


The trains of Barcelona lines 9 and 10 have got more capacity than the trains of the rest of the lines. They can carry more than 1200 people each train, as stickers inside the trains say.


Changing the subject:
Metro to Barcelona Airport is made 4 years ago, it was expected to open next year, in 2014. But it has been delayed to 2016, due to the lack of funds.

Please, sign this petition to help to open this needed metro branch in 2014:

http://www.change.org/es/peticiones...oport-t1-t2-hasta-europa-fira-se-abra-en-2014

THANKS!! :yes:


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

3i3 said:


> The trains of Barcelona lines 9 and 10 have got more capacity than the trains of the rest of the lines. They can carry more than 1200 people each train, as stickers inside the trains say.


Actually not, the 9000 series also run on line 2 and 4. The 5000 series on line 5 are 3 metre shorter than the 9000 series but have more floorspace dedicated to standing so the capacity is the same. Line 1 has wider trains but less floorspace for standing so same capacity.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

gincan said:


> Line 1 has wider trains but less floorspace for standing so same capacity.


Not anymore, trains on L1 have been refurbished, so there´s more floorspace on L1 trains than on any other line.


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

gincan said:


> Actually not, the 9000 series also run on line 2 and 4. The 5000 series on line 5 are 3 metre shorter than the 9000 series but have more floorspace dedicated to standing so the capacity is the same. Line 1 has wider trains but less floorspace for standing so same capacity.


Incorrect!
The trains of 9000 series of lines 9 and 10 have more capacity because they are automatic and they haven't got "cockpits" or "driver area".
Multiply the capacity on this photo by 5 cars:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ :?


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

^^Trains of lines 9 and 10, with 5 carriages:

236 x 5 = 1180 standing people
22 x 5 = 110 people seated

TOTAL = 1290 people per train


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

What I meant for ":?" is that the pic was lopsided.


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

437.001 said:


> What I meant for ":?" is that the pic was lopsided.


Fixed! 

News:
A short strecht of line 2 (from Passeig de Gràcia to Sagrada Família) is closing for works from today March 28th to April 1st included.
Link:
http://www.tmb.cat/ca/alteracions-del-servei/-/llistat/metro/L2


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it´s better if we put it in English... 



> *Metro L2 closed between Passeig de Gràcia and Sagrada Família due to improvement works from 28 March to 1 April*
> 
> 
> ^^www.tmb.cat
> ...


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Please, join and sign, to open the metro to BCN Airport in 2014:
https://www.facebook.com/metroaeroport2014

L9 stations finished years ago, but never opened due to crisis and lack of money:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.352750781510603.1073741828.352700351515646&type=1


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

I don´t think that this campaign should be taken abroad.
Better walk the streets in Barcelona. That should be enough.


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

^^Why?
It will very useful for Barcelona tourists too!

Everybody can sign here:

https://www.change.org/es/peticione...oport-t1-t2-hasta-europa-fira-se-abra-en-2014


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

What technically is in the way in order to begin running trains to the airport?


Is the segment connected to a maintenance and storage facility? Are the rails and train control systems achievable by 2014? Traction Power? Stations complete? Just curious?


I would have to think that if the line is ready and only the funding were needed.... They'd find a way to open the service to the airport !


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

bmfarley said:


> What technically is in the way in order to begin running trains to the airport?


Right now, not much.



> Is the segment connected to a maintenance and storage facility?


Not yet. Rails aren´t yet in place in the tunnel that will link it to the depot.



> Are the rails and train control systems achievable by 2014?


Yes.



> Traction Power? Stations complete?


All of them. They even have the lights on, escalators, lifts... The only missing thing are a few platform screen doors, and the fare barriers, and the definitive platform signalling, that´s all.



> Just curious?
> 
> 
> I would have to think that if the line is ready and only the funding were needed.... They'd find a way to open the service to the airport !


That is, they could if they wanted to. The problem is that it isn´t electorally interesting to the current regional government, since in 2014 there won´t be any elections, and in 2016 there should be.

But if they wanted to, this stretch of the L9 could be opening by 2014.
And God knows how needed it is!


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

If this was occurring in America, this would not be tolerated. 


Where is the "depot"? Any maps available?

Do they have train cars available without compromising service on other lines?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

bmfarley said:


> If this was occurring in America, this would not be tolerated.


The authorities in the suburbs concerned, and those from the airport, the main industrial estate in Barcelona, and the Congress Hall/Exhibition Center are very angry.
Not to talk about the neighbours. 



> Where is the "depot"?


In the Zona Franca, the main industrial estate in inner Barcelona.



> Any maps available?


I´ll search, now I´m going to bed.



> Do they have train cars available without compromising service on other lines?


Yes. But I´m not sure if that could ensure the 3 min frequency that is usual in the rest of the metro lines. 6 minutes could be ok though, since the line doesn´t reach other more central (or more crowded) areas.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

bmfarley said:


> If this was occurring in America, this would not be tolerated.


Because America is famous for its public transport.

I'm not sure even if tourists really need this line. Express trains from the airport to downtown are needed more. Then they do have to connect to the new terminal...

The distance to the airport is actually very small. A very good bus service (like in Tokyo) could even suffice.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Barcelona line 9-10*



437.001 said:


> The authorities in the suburbs concerned, and those from the airport, the main industrial estate in Barcelona, and the Congress Hall/Exhibition Center are very angry.
> Not to talk about the neighbours.
> 
> 
> ...



some general notice to this project:
it seems that it is to big for Barcelona. When approved good 10 years ago it was estimated at 2 bn EUR - now the cost calculation is around 6,5 bn - and no end is to see!
most western segment including the depot is build -but technical installation is missing. I have a detail map of the constrcution status - but don't know how to upload this here - always mistakes..

then the line is very deep- around 30 m or more - and so not usable for short distance travel, which is better done by bus. I have no idea why it is going soo deep at the eastern and western areas which are not hilly as the Central segment where it needs to go deep. all other metro lines are in a "normal" deepth up to 15-20 m and more easy to reach.

construction of some central section stations started, but was halted and not tunneling works started yet - and will not start in the foreseen future.
I just rode a part last Novermber - and saw not much people using it in diffrent to the other metro lines. 
this seems to me as a "white elephant" to Barcelona!

But planning is going well since 1999 on their big extension plannings - just under updating - but I think I will not live long enought to see them all running. Apart of several Metro extensions 2 new lines are in planning ther
called PDI 2020 - but will not come up to 2030.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

metro-world said:


> then the line is very deep- around 30 m or more - and so not usable for short distance travel, which is better done by bus. I have no idea why it is going soo deep at the eastern and western areas which are not hilly as the Central segment where it needs to go deep. all other metro lines are in a "normal" deepth up to 15-20 m and more easy to reach.


Neither in Santa Coloma nor in Badalona the bus is faster than the metro unless we talk about isolated cases. You better study the map of those two places, they are anything but faster by bus.

The depth of the metro doesn't make it harder to reach, the elevators take 20-25 seconds between the platform level and the ticket hall. It would in most cases be impossible to place the stations much closer to the ground level anyway, especially in Santa Coloma.



metro-world said:


> I just rode a part last Novermber - and saw not much people using it in diffrent to the other metro lines.


The line is when fully built projected to be the busiest in Barcelona, this is mainly because it will have no competition what so ever, neither from buses nor from cars, this since it shortcuts several otherwise complicated routes. Try driving or take a bus along the route L9 follow and you will understand.

Right now the line is unfinished and not very useful as it is, but once built things will change quite drastically.



metro-world said:


> this seems to me as a "white elephant" to Barcelona!


Anything but a white elephant, it will either be the most or the second most important metro line in Barcelona when built. Right now though, it is a very expensive big black hole consuming a large chunk of the city's infrastructure budget. Inevitably delaying other projects.

One could say that the scope of project was to ambitious from the get go, especially the airport/port branches could have been handled/planned better.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Those who doubt about L9/L10 should remember that Barcelona is the city with the highest population density in Europe.
The line will be very very busy, there´s no possible doubt about it.

As for the forumer who claimed that it wasn´t very busy when he used it, what is true is that the average Barcelonian is a bit slow about using new infrastructures, it takes them a little more than what is usual in other places to get accustomed to using new lines, God knows why. :dunno:

L9/L10 (and other latest new extensions of L2, L3 and L5) are still increasing their ridership. 
Every time I use any of these new lines and extensions, I feel that they are a little more busy than before.

===================================================================================================

The depot for the southern branches of L9 and L10 is located at the left bottom of the blue line on the map, near the port.

Click on the link below the image to make it bigger.



By Bernat Borràs, at www.trenscat.cat


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ribarca said:


> I'm not sure even if tourists really need this line. Express trains from the airport to downtown are needed more. Then they do have to connect to the new terminal...


These "tourists" might have their hotel, or business meeting, or home, UPTOWN.

Btw, trains on this line are faster than on the others.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

437.001 said:


> These "tourists" might have their hotel, or business meeting, or home, UPTOWN.
> 
> Btw, trains on this line are faster than on the others.


Absolutely. But wouldn't you say that a large part want to reach Placa Catalunya.

Aren't there too many stops for tourists to reach their desination with the L9?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ribarca said:


> Absolutely. But wouldn't you say that a large part want to reach Placa Catalunya.


For "tourists" I meant every kind of people who come to Barcelona through the airport.
Barcelona is a touristic city, true, but it´s not just a kindergarten either, most people travelling there aren´t tourists in the holiday sense of the word.
So many people staying at Barcelona might be holiday tourists, but many will be businessmen too. And not all the hotels are in the old town nor the center, many are in the uptown too.

Besides, the line would be useless if it had been planned just for tourists.
A city is a complex thing. 



> Aren't there too many stops for tourists to reach their desination with the L9?


And in the case of Heathrow? Barajas? Roissy/Orly? I don´t think so.
There will be a few possibilities:

a) One is to take the metro from the T1 to the T2 or to El Prat Estació, and then take the cercanías. That´s an idea for those who have the hotel at Castelldefels, Sitges or further south, or elsewhere in the Barcelona province, or for those who might be hurried.
Although there are commuter trains to the airport only every 30 minutes, so if you´re not lucky, by the time you see the train coming, you could be entering Torrassa or Collblanc if you had used the metro, where you could change to other metro lines that take you to the center (whichever station would that be). 

b) The other is to take the metro from the T1 to Europa-Fira, and then change there to FGC bound for Plaça Espanya, but FGC trains are shorter and busy, and you´d have to validate the ticket or buy another one. And still, unless your hotel would be near Plaça Espanya, you´d have to change to the metro again there, so the detour via Collblanc or Torrassa would perhaps be a better idea.

Like I said, L9 trains are faster than the average metro line, mainly because the line doesn´t have many narrow turnings as it goes deeper.
If you use the open section, you can be surprised by how little it takes you from Sagrera to Llefià or Santa Rosa.
So despite looking like a snake on the map, it´s actually much more practical than that.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

What is the busiest line and station on the Barcelona metro? I love looking at the map, it's really well done


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

city_thing said:


> What is the busiest line and station on the Barcelona metro? I love looking at the map, it's really well done


The busiest line is the line 1(2011):


TMB

L1 107M Red
L5 89M Blue
L3 86,3M Green
L4 52,1M Yellow
L2 43,5M Purple
L9/10 7,9M Orange
L11 1M 

FGC (first ring)

Vallès 28,2M
Llobregat 14,9M

Trambaix 16,1M
Trambesòs 8,1M

The busiest station I think that is Catalunya


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Barcelona line 9-10*



gincan said:


> Neither in Santa Coloma nor in Badalona the bus is faster than the metro unless we talk about isolated cases. You better study the map of those two places, they are anything but faster by bus.
> 
> The depth of the metro doesn't make it harder to reach, the elevators take 20-25 seconds between the platform level and the ticket hall. It would in most cases be impossible to place the stations much closer to the ground level anyway, especially in Santa Coloma.
> 
> ...


 # # # # #
1. Barcelona is not the city in Europe with the highest pop. densitiy - this is Paris!
2. line 9-10 will never reach such high ridership as lines 1 - 5!
it is a orbital line for peripherical connections - this is also needed but the ridership will be limited in the next 40 years!
I remember to saw a diagram - but don't found it yet.
3. the depth of the stations is not convinient to the riders and not usuable for shorter travels - takes too long to reach the platform area even escalators running. In other cities such deep subway construction were put out - and use only if no other nessessary. we don't loger need to build these strucutes as public atomic shelters! (as done in Madrid during the 60th)
4. a rail connection to Zona Franca is badly needed - a new insustrial area developed since the 70th. and for the airport most travellers will use the Cercania commuter service - and not line 9.
anoter missing link is the south-western extension of line 2 - higher priority as line 9 central - to make a connection / intersection of line 10 to Zona Franca
and the long delayed connection of the 2 separate Tram systems under Diagonal. The pliticans are unable to make a decission to build a Tunnel just under street to have a easy acces to central - as to put the money in line 9 project! Discussion - study - discussion - study - and every study needs funds - for what! the demand is clear!
But this situation is not only in Barcelona!


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

New hall remodelation Virrei Amat station L5


Noves escales mecàniques a Virrei Amat / M.Á. Cuartero por TMB Flickr, en Flickr


Estació adaptada a persones amb mobilitat reduida / M.Á. Cuartero por TMB Flickr, en Flickr


Nou vestíbul de Virrei Amat (L5) / M.Á. Cuartero por TMB Flickr, en Flickr


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

metro-world said:


> # # # # #
> 1. Barcelona is not the city in Europe with the highest pop. densitiy - this is Paris!


Barcelona is indeed more densly populated than Paris, however Paris is a much larger city so it make no sense comparing them.



metro-world said:


> 2. line 9-10 will never reach such high ridership as lines 1 - 5!


Projected passenger numbers are between 120 and 140 million passengers per year. It will definitely be over 100 million. Remember, this line connect several previously unconnected areas in the city where you have to do complicated detours and stupid go around maneuvers, with both public and private transport. You should also not forget that this line will serve the main railway station in Barcelona. 



metro-world said:


> it is a orbital line for peripherical connections


That is what it looks like on a map, in reality though it cuts travel time between several points in the city otherwise hard to reach without complicated transport arrangements.




metro-world said:


> 3. the depth of the stations is not convinient to the riders and not usuable for shorter travels - takes too long to reach the platform area even escalators running. In other cities such deep subway construction were put out - and use only if no other nessessary. we don't loger need to build these strucutes as public atomic shelters! (as done in Madrid during the 60th)


The depth has little impact, the platforms are just as easy if not easier to reach as many other stations in Barcelona metro. And compared to systems in northern and eastern Europe, Stockholm, Helsinki, Prague, etc where stations are located 25-40 meters below ground and connected with long and slow escalators, the stations in Barcelona L9 are much easier to reach. Compare these two

Barcelona Fondo L9 -43 meters, less than 30 seconds between platform level and ticket hall, zero waiting time, elevators always at stand by at both ends.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp-WbQY9o8s

Stockholm Västra skogen -44 meters 1 minute and 30 seconds + an additional 20 seconds escalator not seen in this video between platform level and ticket hall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zKXXxYXcTY

So to reach the platform at Fondo L9 it takes less than a minute from street level, compared to Västra skogen in Stockholm which at the same depth takes 2 and half minutes, 150% slower.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

metro-world said:


> 2. line 9-10 will never reach such high ridership as lines 1 - 5!


This line will connect:

-the two terminals of the airport (don´t forget that it´s not just the tourists, 25,000 people work at the airport).
-El Prat, the last Barcelona suburb next to inner Barcelona to not be connected to the city by metro. Population over 60,000.
-El Prat Estació will provide a connection to Cercanías Renfe to the south, and this can mean many passengers changing here, be it from the airport or from other areas. It will be more important than you´d think.
-the Zona Franca, the main industrial estate in Barcelona city, containing Mercabarna, the main gross market (which distributes food to the rest of the city).
-the Fira, that is, the Exhibition Centre and Congress Hall.
-the new business area of Plaça Europa, served by Europa-Fira station, which has a connection to the Llobregat line of FGC, that is, a connection to the right bank of the Llobregat Valley suburbs, and further north to Manresa, Montserrat and Igualada. This connection will be very very important.
-a few stations at L´Hospitalet, the main suburb of Barcelona. Two of them (Torrassa and Collblanc) will offer a connection to lines L1 and L5 of the metro. These two connections are crucial. Torrassa is expected to be expanded as an interchange station with Cercanías Renfe some time in the future.

This is the part that is the most advanced.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

However:

The Zona Franca southern branch (L10) will provide:

-another interchange with the Llobregat line of FGC at Ildefons Cerdà, right there are the main Courts of Justice in town.
-connection to the metro network of the Zona Franca quarter, a high density quarter that is the last one in inner Barcelona to not have metro nor FGC.
-extensive connection to the Zona Franca industrial estate and the Port. Many people work there. 

And then, beyond Collblanc, you find:

-connection to the Tram (T1, T2 and T3) at a station called... Camp Nou.
Do I need to say what the words "Camp Nou" mean, and the amount of people that overcrowd the area at least once a week, and in most cases twice? Besides, the rest of the day, the area hosts the south side of the Campus of the UPC university, as well as a cemetery.
-connection to L3 and tram lines T1, T2 and T3 at Zona Universitària, which is also a very important bus interchange, and L3 is projected to be extended further up till Esplugues (in suburban Barcelona). And last but not least, in the long term, a Cercanías Renfe line should have a station there. Right now, L3 between this point and Sants Estació is overcrowded at the peak hours.
-access to the north side of the campus of the UPC university (and other colleges in the area) at Campus Nord station.
-access to one of the main business areas of Barcelona (as well as some hospitals) at both Manuel Girona and Prat de la Riba stations.
-a crucial connection with the Vallès line of the FGC, perhaps the most crucial connection of the whole project. This station alone will see hordes of people every hour. Besides, Sarrià has some university colleges and secondary schools, and a few more hospitals.
-the same can be said for Mandri station, though it won´t have any connection. This station will be very busy at the exit of school lessons every day.
-connection with L7 of FGC at El Putxet.
-the second most crucial station on the line will be Lesseps, which will provide a connection to L3 to upper quarters that are very densely populated and in itself acts as both a radial and peripheral line in the area. This station will be extremely busy too, as much as Sarrià, if not more.
-connection to the Park Güell (one of the main Gaudí monuments) at both Travessera de Dalt and Sanllehy stations. The quarter itself is very densely populated.
-connection to one of the main hospitals (as well as one of the main Art Nouveau monuments in town), as well as a connection to L4, at Guinardó station. The quarter is very densely populated too.
-Plaça Maragall station, located in the area that is probably the most densely populated of the whole city.
-connection at Sagrera-Meridiana station to the existing part of lines L9 and L10, as well as to L1, L5 and in the future a very much needed extension of L4, not to talk of a connection to Cercanías Renfe.

The rest of the L9 and L10 is in use, and connects some of the most densely populated northern suburbs, and... it has one station left to be built: Sagrera Estació, the future main railway station in town. This is where you´ll get off the TGV from France and Switzerland in the future. The station is still under construction. The quarters around it are very densely populated.

If a line connecting all this should be a flop, then... which line shouldn´t??? :dunno:



> it is a orbital line for peripherical connections - this is also needed but the ridership will be limited in the next 40 years!


Don´t think so. And it´s not exacty an orbital line, it will go through Lesseps, and that´s just two stops away from Passeig de Gràcia and three stops away from Plaça Catalunya, the core of the city. 



> anoter missing link is the south-western extension of line 2 - higher priority as line 9 central - to make a connection / intersection of line 10 to Zona Franca


This extension of L2 has been planned for ages, and in the long term, it should reach the airport through the same tunnel as L9. The problem is what´s in between the current end of L2 and the L9 tunnel to the airport: the Montjuïc hill, full of parks and museums, an arena and the Olympic stadium, but... not enough population to make it profitable in the short term.
Now THIS would be a line for tourists, a bit like line U55 in Berlin, though it would connect more areas. It´s not a coincidence that this project of L2 gets delayed once and again.



gincan said:


> Barcelona is indeed more densly populated than Paris, however Paris is a much larger city so it make no sense comparing them.


*THIS* ^^



> Barcelona Fondo L9 -43 meters, less than 30 seconds between platform level and ticket hall, zero waiting time, elevators always at stand by at both ends.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp-WbQY9o8s
> 
> ...


Although the stations with lifts are rather practical, it´s not always true that you´ll find a lift available whenever you are there. This had to be said. So it might take longer from ticket hall to platforms than what you say.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

gincan said:


> Projected passenger numbers are between 120 and 140 million passengers per year. It will definitely be over 100 million. Remember, this line connect several previously unconnected areas in the city where you have to do complicated detours and stupid go around maneuvers, with both public and private transport.


... and that also means an increase in the ridership of nearly all the other metro lines.

Some lines will particularly benefit from L9/L10 and its future connections.

-L3 between Lesseps and Trinitat Nova, and in particular the section between Lesseps and Vall d´Hebron.

-L5 between Vall d´Hebron and Horta.

-L4 between Guinardó and Trinitat Nova.

-L1 between Torrassa and Avinguda Carrilet.

-L1 between Torrassa and Espanya.

-L5 between Collblanc and Cornellà Centre.

-L5 between Collblanc and Sants Estació.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Barcelona line 9-10*



437.001 said:


> This line will connect:
> 
> -the two terminals of the airport (don´t forget that it´s not just the tourists, 25,000 people work at the airport).
> -El Prat, the last Barcelona suburb next to inner Barcelona to not be connected to the city by metro. Population over 60,000.
> ...


# # # # # 
I was going through my large archive materials and found a diagram of passenger transportations per lines planned incl. line 9/10.
it is definitively not the line with highest patronage! this remains line 1 and 5.
But the northern section up to Bon Pastor expects a high patronage more than line 3 and 4.
booth outside sections haves a limited patronage.

in view to the depth of the stations - we are talking only on this in plain areas and not hilly ones where the depth ist more because of topographicality - like Värsta Skogen or so.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Several metros have low frequency in evenings. Does it mean they are metros during the day and turn into something else during the night?


No. "10 min. frequency" should be read as "10 min. frequency during rush hour"


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

This. ^^


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

XAN_ said:


> No. "10 min. frequency" should be read as "10 min. frequency during rush hour"


In rush hour more trains, like one very 2-3 minutes!


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

Jota said:


> In rush hour more trains, like one very 2-3 minutes!


Speaking of which, what is the most frequently run Barcelona line? Individual line, or, set of tracks having multiple lines?

I have come to assume or learn that the best number of trains that a 2-track system can support is a train every 2.0 minutes. This assumes all other infrastructure is in place - traction power, ventilation, signaling, etc.

Anyone know otherwise?


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

bmfarley said:


> Speaking of which, what is the most frequently run Barcelona line? Individual line, or, set of tracks having multiple lines?
> 
> I have come to assume or learn that the best number of trains that a 2-track system can support is a train every 2.0 minutes. This assumes all other infrastructure is in place - traction power, ventilation, signaling, etc.
> 
> Anyone know otherwise?


In a single metro line, you can find trains every 2'30" in line 5 at peak hours.
Or in Provença station (several metro lines of FGC), you can find trains every 2 min. at peak hours!


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

3i3 said:


> In a single metro line, you can find trains every 2'30" in line 5 at peak hours.
> Or in Provença station (several metro lines of FGC), you can find trains every 2 min. at peak hours!


Really good information! How many pairs/sets of tracks run through Provenca Station? 2, 4, or 6? And, those services running through Probenca that average 2.0 minute frequency, are they on the same set of tracks?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

This doesn't sound extraordinary to me.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> This doesn't sound extraordinary to me.


I guess it is relative. 

I'm interested to learn what is the busiest set of tracks, for a 2 track arrangement, and in terms of train frequency. Not patronage.

Looks like L5 runs as frequently as every 2.5 minutes at peak times. Doesn't look like L5 shares tracks with any other line, though, other lines serve Provenca Station.

I read on wiki that a Tokyo line, the Manchouri Line, runs every 1:50 at peak times.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

In Moscow we have less than 90 seconds during rush hour, and we have quite long trains (up to 155 m long), high acceleration, and it all works successfully. Trains stop at stations for only 20 seconds and delays are very rare. I guess it's even better than in Tokyo.

Very often be train "flies away" into the tunnel and in 20-30 seconds there come out the next one.

And, we have trains that run every 3-4 minutes even at 11 o'clock in the evening.

Lines are completely isolated from each other, there's only one exception, with a branch to Moscow city. Other lines have their own tracks which are not shared.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually, none of lines have less than 90 seconds of headway, that would require 40+ trains per hour, and currently some Moscow lines operate at 40 tph, some less...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I often times see up to 7-8 trains with headways less than 90 seconds. But yes, officially it's right 90 seconds.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

That only means that they were bunched somewhere (maybe due do delay of previous train).
And you can see it because the bottleneck is not the line itself (signalling may handle a bit more tph), but rather a reversing tracks that can't handle more than 42 tph, and that only in ideal case, in reality 40 tph is the practical maximum for 8-car trains.
So reversing tracks will "filter out" any headways shorter than 90 sec.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

XAN_ said:


> That only means that they were bunched somewhere (maybe due do delay of previous train).
> And you can see it because the bottleneck is not the line itself (signalling may handle a bit more tph), but rather a reversing tracks that can't handle more than 42 tph, and that only in ideal case, in reality 40 tph is the practical maximum for 8-car trains.
> So reversing tracks will "filter out" any headways shorter than 90 sec.


True. Train systems have a "Theoretical Headway", which would reflect the best and closest trains could operate. When a system has delays, that's when we see bunching and trains operating closely together. 

Though, train systems do not schedule trains based on the "Theoretical". Doesn't make sense. Any delay would effect all trailing trains. Therefore, a more "Practical Headway" is scheduled. I understand for closed systems - no at grade crossings like Metros's and few junctions - the Practical is estimated at 80% of the Theoretical.

Coincidentally, 80% of 40TPH is 32TPH.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Provença station only has two pair of tracks. The section of FGC line between Plaça Catalunya and Gràcia stations is the busiest of the network, with 6 lines (L6, L7, S1, S2, S5 and S55). However not all of them run during rush hour, when L6 is just a shuttle between Sarrià and Reina Elisenda. There are works going on in Gràcia station that will enable L7 to operate as a shuttle between Gràcia and Avinguda Tibidabo, which will allow S1 and S2 to increase their frequencies.

We have to keep in mind that in the future S1 and S2 will be extended in Terrassa and Sabadell (in 2015-2016, but I don't trust official dates, politicians never say the truth about these projects). Therefore, their use will increase and it's important to have more services.


----------



## bmfarley (Mar 5, 2007)

arctic_carlos said:


> Provença station only has two pair of tracks. The section of FGC line between Plaça Catalunya and Gràcia stations is the busiest of the network, with 6 lines (L6, L7, S1, S2, S5 and S55). However not all of them run during rush hour, when L6 is just a shuttle between Sarrià and Reina Elisenda. There are works going on in Gràcia station that will enable L7 to operate as a shuttle between Gràcia and Avinguda Tibidabo, which will allow S1 and S2 to increase their frequencies.
> 
> We have to keep in mind that in the future S1 and S2 will be extended in Terrassa and Sabadell (in 2015-2016, but I don't trust official dates, politicians never say the truth about these projects). Therefore, their use will increase and it's important to have more services.


A track diagram would really help. Are any available online for Provenca Station?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

bmfarley said:


> A track diagram would really help. Are any available online for Provenca Station?


http://www.trenscat.com/metrovalles/linial7_ct.html


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Rocafort station.*

Opened in 1926, it has an access from Gran Via/Rocafort and another one at Gran Via/Calabria.

It is said to be the Barcelona metro station with the highest suicide rate.



Wikipedia: Pere López


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

437.001 said:


> *L1-Rocafort station.*
> 
> Opened in 1926, it has an access from Gran Via/Rocafort and another one at Gran Via/Calabria.
> 
> It is said to be the Barcelona metro station with the highest suicide rate.


Why not put in Platform Screen Doors?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L3-Espanya station*.
Platform for trains bound for Zona Universitària, looking toward Poble Sec.
Open since 1975.



*Photo by Ymblanter* @ Wikipedia


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ that one, L3 Espanya, needs a serious revamp: I remember the exit is on the one side, and the opposite side feels like the sahara desert at 3pm, why can't they build a simple hole to the street as ventilation there?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Vaud said:


> ^^ that one, L3 Espanya, needs a serious revamp: I remember the exit is on the one side, and the opposite side feels like the sahara desert at 3pm, why can't they build a simple hole to the street as ventilation there?


Many station platforms built in the 1970s have only one entrance, this is one of them.
It has to be said that the fact that this station is an important interchange with *L1* and the FGC network makes that there are other entrances.

Now it´s not time since there´s no money for it, and all the money is going to the works of *L9/L10* between Collblanc and the Airport and the branch to Zona Franca.

But it´s true that some stations built in the 1970s can be a bit claustrophobic, ventilation aside.
Three stations recently got a second entrance hall built: *Sants-Estació L3*, *Bogatell L4*, and *Selva de Mar L4*.

As for ventilation, don´t expect great things, it´s Barcelona, the Barcelona metro is stifling hot in summer.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> *L1-Rocafort station.*It is said to be the Barcelona metro station with the highest suicide rate.


This is surely an urban legend, if it somehow was true then it would have been published in a news article or some official spreadsheet with suicide statistics for every station on the network. La Vanguardia would have been on top of this if there was even an ounce of truth to it.

Barcelona is probably the world capital of urban legends, I've came across so many now that I don't believe anything until I can comfirm it from a trusted source, either official or widely published.

I think someone should collect all these urban legends and publish them, there are so many of them that there would probably be enough to fill a whole book. I think many of them originated during the Franco years and later became factoids and urban legends that still today many take for true.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

gincan said:


> This is surely an urban legend, if it somehow was true then it would have been published in a news article or some official spreadsheet with suicide statistics for every station on the network.


Hopefully not. It is proven that news about suicides have a side effect putting other people to commit suicide. So it´s better to have an agreement with press not to write about this.

Kind regards


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5-El Carmel station*.

Opened in 2010, after the delay caused by a collapse that forced the demolition of some houses.
More than 1,000 people had to be relocated temporarily due to that collapse.

It´s one of the deepest metro stations in Barcelona. And also one of the newest.



*Photo by Canaan* @ Wikipedia


----------



## Gordolfo (Aug 24, 2009)

gincan said:


> This is surely an urban legend, if it somehow was true then it would have been published in a news article or some official spreadsheet with suicide statistics for every station on the network. La Vanguardia would have been on top of this if there was even an ounce of truth to it.
> 
> Barcelona is probably the world capital of urban legends, I've came across so many now that I don't believe anything until I can comfirm it from a trusted source, either official or widely published.
> 
> I think someone should collect all these urban legends and publish them, there are so many of them that there would probably be enough to fill a whole book. I think many of them originated during the Franco years and later became factoids and urban legends that still today many take for true.


People in Spain have a strange need to feel smarter than the next guy, so it's not unusual for them to insist on those urban legends and retell them in the most factual and reassuring tone. It really ends up making those stories quite juicy, in many cases I've found myself hearing the same story various times, always with very different, very "factual" details.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Sant Andreu*.
Open since 1968, recently refurbished.
Although the maps show it like there was a connection to Sant Andreu Comtal railway station, there´s no physical link but a 200 m walk out on the street.



*Photo by Rastrojo* @ Wikipedia


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Very nice station.
This is a good renovation work, the station looks almost new.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-Tetuan*.
Open since 1995 (but works started in 1969!!! :nuts.
Platform for trains bound for Badalona Pompeu Fabra.



*Photo by Vilarrubla* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Minato ku said:


> Very nice station.
> This is a good renovation work, the station looks almost new.


I think it actually won a prize, if I remember correctly... :hmm:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L4-Urquinaona*.
Open since 1926, as part of the Correos branch of the Gran Metro (now *L3*).
It took a life of its own as *L4* since 1973, when a new section between Passeig de Gràcia and Joanic was opened, and with that, the Correos branch was detached from *L3*.
It´s one of the busiest stations, as it has a connection to *L1*.
It´s also one of the most central stations.



*Photo by Ymblanter* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L3-Liceu*.
Open since 1925.
This is a shallow underground station.
That I know, the two platforms aren´t connected one to each other, so if you get out of the train here by mistake and want to go back, you have to pay.
I´m not in love with the last upgrade of this station, too many LEDs and too hot in summer.

Needless to say, it´s one of the busiest and most central stations, it´s under the Ramblas. 
Keep an eye on your stuff, there might be pickpockets at this station or around, by the way. :shifty:



*Photo by Andy from Glasgow, UK* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L10-Zona Franca-Ecoparc (working name, under construction)*.
This stretch of *L10* along A Street at the Zona Franca industrial estate is elevated, as the sea is too close. 
On your left, on the twin viaducts, the *L10* tracks coming from the future terminus Zona Franca-ZAL.
Coming from the right, the access to the depot, which is behind us.
The station is right past the junction of the two viaducts and the traffic lights.
In hindsight, we can get a glimpse of the Montjuic hill, the old town is behind it. 

As you can see, this is almost finished, but due to bad luck, delays and austerity, it is not yet in service.
I hope it will open soon. Politicians say by 2016 or later.

p.s: there is a railway level crossing at the red traffic lights. 



*Photo by Javierito92* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5-El Coll-La Teixonera*.
This is one of the newest stations of the Barcelona metro, it opened in 2010.
It is also one of the most fascinating stations for a number of reasons.
And it is also the deepest.

This is the entrance from Beat Almató Street. 
On good days, from the inside of this tunnel, you can spot the Barcelona airport (that is, if the photographer had looked in the opposite direction). :yes:



*Photo by Esv* @ Wikipedia



And this is the pannel at the Passeig Mare de Déu del Coll entrance.
This is the deepest point of the whole network, at 104 m above the rails. :yes:



*Photo by Esv* @ Wikipedia



Once inside, there are long corridors with travelators (and also escalators and elevators):



*Photo by Esv* @ Wikipedia



*Photo by Javierito92* @ Wikipedia



It has an island platform. 
Here we can see a class 5000 train, bound for *Vall d´Hebron*:



*Photo by Canaan* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-La Pau*.

A very special guest on *L2*: a class 300 train, the original trains that started the first ever Barcelona Metro service on *L3* in 1924. 

They run on some special days, usually off-timetable, at night.
Class 300 never ran on *L2* when they were in service (*L2* didn´t exist yet as it is now).
If I remember correctly, they were withdrawn in 1987.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L11-Torre Baró-Vallbona*.
Open since 2003.

It is an interchange station with Rodalies Renfe commuter trains (lines *R3*, *R4*, *R7*) at Torre Baró station, located some 200 m away.

It is the only surface station on this line, and for now it is one of the three surface stations in service on the Barcelona Metro.

It is one of the three stations on *L11* that has two tracks, allowing trains to crossing.

*L11* is an automatic, single-track, five-station line.
The photo was taken in 2005, the station has platform screen doors since 2009.



*Photo by Matthew McLauchlin* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Clot*
Open since 1951.

It has three platforms. 
All the *L1* stations between Glòries and Sant Andreu have two side platforms as well as an island platform (except for Sagrera station which lost the side platforms after an upgrade). 

Clot station is one of the most important interchange stations, since here meet *L1*, *L2*, and Rodalies *R1* and *R2*, as well as other Renfe regional trains, at *El Clot-Aragó* station, which is linked to the Metro through underground corridors.

The picture shows a class 6000 train leaving Clot bound for *Fondo*.



*Photo by Mariusmm* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L3/L2-Paral.lel station*.

*L3* platforms are open since 1970, while current *L2* platforms were open from 1975 till 1982 as platforms for *L3B* (which operated during that time as a separate line between Paral.lel and Zona Universitària), and since 1995 as *L2* platforms.

This *L2*/*L3* interchange is one of the easiest of the whole network, actually the easiest if you come from Trinitat Nova on *L3* and you change to *L2*, but for every other type of change, it isn´t the easiest (that would be Gorg *L2/L10*).

Paral.lel is an interchange station between *L3*, *L2* and the *Montjuic Funicular* (which is exploited by the Metro as another line and will appear later on other posts).



*Photo by Montrealais* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2/L3/L4-Passeig de Gràcia station*.

If you ever have visited Barcelona, perhaps you might be familiar with this corridor. Yeah, this is THAT long corridor... :|
This is the longest interchange of the Barcelona metro.
The corridor links *L3* station (behind the photographer), to *L4* and *L2* stations (beyond the corridor). 
No travelator at all, despite it being the longest corridor of the whole Metro network. hno:

It was opened in 1973 with the opening of *L4* by reusing the former Correos branch of *L3* (Passeig de Gràcia-Jaume I) and adding a new section from Passeig de Gràcia to Joanic. 
That needed a new Passeig de Gràcia station for *L4*, but it was built far away from the original (and present) *L3* station, so they made this corridor to link them (actually it is no less than a part of an underground car parking). 

When *L2* was built in 1995, its station was located as planned, next to *L4* station, so this corridor kept on existing.
There is some plan to open a new access to *L4* station from the north, to make the *L3/L4* interchange a bit less claustrophobic and depressing (and which will have no effect on the loooooong walk you´ll still need to change from *L3* to *L2* (many prefer to change at Paral.lel instead, even if it means to increase the travel time -which I understand, at certain hours this corridor can be a bit creepy).

Btw, Passeig de Gràcia station is one of the major interchange stations in the city, since next to *L3* station there is the railway station, with many Renfe Rodalies commuter trains, and also many Renfe Regional trains. 



*Photo by Kyller Costa Gorgônio* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-Gorg*.
Located in *Badalona*.

Open since 1985 as part of *L4* (section La Pau-Pep Ventura), it became part of *L2* in 2002, like the rest of that section.
The station has an interchange with *L10*, which is the easiest of the whole network except for one of the interchange options between *L3* and *L2* at Paral.lel station.



*Photo by IngolfBLN* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L4-Correos (closed)*.

Open in 1934 when the Gran Metro Eastern branch (which would become *L3* later) was extended from Jaume I.
Closed in 1972, with the works of extension of the line to Barceloneta. This station has been replaced by Barceloneta station.

Up till then a part of *L3*, the section Passeig de Gràcia-Correos was detached from the rest of *L3* to create *L4*.
So this station was never used as a *L4* station, but as a *L3* station, though it´s located in the current *L4*. 

It´s only visible if you travel from Jaume I to Barceloneta, not on the opposite sense.


From http://w1.bcn.cat/barcelonablog/ins...ola-realidad-en-el-metro-de-barcelona?lang=es




Metropolitano de Barcelona. Estación Correos, ex-"Gran Metro"(3)., by Xavier Maraña, on Flickr


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

^^Very interesting! Still existing something of that station?


----------



## carlesnuc (Apr 3, 2007)

437.001 said:


> *L2-Gorg*.
> Located in *Badalona*.
> 
> Open since 1985 as part of *L4* (section La Pau-Pep Ventura), it became part of *L2* in 2002, like the rest of that section.
> ...


my station!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jota said:


> ^^Very interesting! Still existing something of that station?


What you see on the pic are the remains of one of the two platforms.
Correos used to have only one track.

With the extension to Barceloneta, they had to destroy the second (and bigger) platform to make room for the track for trains bound for Jaume I.

The entrance stairs now are part of the ventilation system, just at the door of the Correos building, next to Via Laietana.

Didn´t *you* know this? :sly::?:?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> And this is the pannel at the Passeig Mare de Déu del Coll entrance. This is the deepest point of the whole network, at 104 m above the rails.


This is of cause not true, as we know according to Gisa the station platform is located 108.1 meters above sea level and the station lobby at 181 mamsl. Since the actual station is located under and between Carrer de Lorda and Carrer de Santa Rosalia (190 mamsl according to institut cartografic de catalunya) it can impossibly be more than 85 meters under ground. 

The only place where the L5 tunnel could run over a 100 meter under ground is when it crosses under Carrer de la Manxa (198 mamsl) but I don't think that is the case as it would require an impossible drop down to under 95 meters above sea level for the track, 12 meter drop in less than 300 meters of track (36+ permille). I think it is simply a missunderstanding between a municipal technician and the local press that reported those numbers.

Anyway, had the station been 104 meters under ground it would have been the second depest metro station in the world after Arsenalna station in Kiev.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Then don´t ask me, ask Wikipedia and other webs.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

So I checked some more, the stations maximum depth is right under the crossing between Camí dels Àngeles and Carrer de Lorda, 202-108=94 meters.

The 104 meters they got from counting the street level of Carrer del Santuari (204 mamsl) but in fact the tunnel run under the buildings alongside this street so it is not exactly true since you would have to measure from the basement level of those buildings and not the street level. The basement level is probably 6-8 meters lower than the street level.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyway, *El Coll-La Teixonera L5* is the deepest Metro station in Barcelona.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Until the station seen in the beginning of this clip is opened in 202X. Then it will only be the second deepest :nuts:



gincan said:


> 25141965


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sanllehy? I´ve heard it wasn´t deeper than El Coll.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

No that is Guinardó which will be -80 compared to La Teixonera -74.


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

437.001 said:


> Then don´t ask me, ask Wikipedia and other webs.


Wikipedia is not a valid source, anybody can change data!
I thought you knew that...


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

3i3 said:


> Wikipedia is not a valid source, anybody can change data!
> I thought you knew that...


Same goes for encyclopedias... any schmuck who happens to work there can tell you the moon is made of cheese... at least Wikipedia would have to provide sources for such 'facts' :lol:


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

^^It is always better to check official websites than Wikipedia!

Also updated encyclopedias are much better than Wikipedia!


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ not really, Wikipedia has proven to be as reliable as the britannica encyclopedia


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bad news and bad present for my birthday:
http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...noticias&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=portada

The central section of Barcelona metro L9/10, from La Sagrera to Collblanc, has been stopped yesterday "sine die". They are removing the TBM from the tunnel!

The section from BCN Airport to Collblanc is expected to open in 2015.
The section from Zona Franca to Collblanc is expected to open in 2016.

Anyway, I do not believe these dates, there is no money and the politicians will delay dates again...

So sad!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
This news are *NOT* officially confirmed, and we don´t know the details, so this is why I hadn´t posted this before (and maybe I wouldn´t have posted this at all).
It´ s not wise to claim this just because just one newspaper (and not the most reliable of all) has said so.
I´d rather not play the drama queen yet, before knowing any other data.

Better wait and see.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L4-Ciutadella-Vila Olímpica*.

Open since 1977.
In summer it´s one of the ten busiest stations, as it´s the nearest to the beach.



> TMB will have to spend €100,000 to upgrade the station, which right now looks like the toilet of a punk club, so many graffittis.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:El País (in Spanish)


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> This news are *NOT* officially confirmed, and we don´t know the details, so this is why I hadn´t posted this before (and maybe I wouldn´t have posted this at all).
> It´ s not wise to claim this just because just one newspaper (and not the most reliable of all) has said so.
> I´d rather not play the drama queen yet, before knowing any other data.
> ...


I am not a drama queen, I am realistic. Get well informed:
Central strecht of line 9 not to be finished until 2033 approx. Read this:
http://www.btv.cat/btvnoticies/2013...l9-trigara-a-construir-se-entre-15-o-20-anys/

A metro line that was going to be made in 4 years (from 2000 to 2004) is going to take more than 30 years to be finished...
:bash: :bash:


437.001 said:


> *L4-Ciutadella-Vila Olímpica*.
> 
> Open since 1977.
> In summer it´s one of the ten busiest stations, as it´s the nearest to the beach.


I never understood why TMB removed the tiles from the walls and painted the ceiling in black!
hno: hno:


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

3i3 said:


> I am not a drama queen, I am realistic. Get well informed:
> Central strecht of line 9 not to be finished until 2033 approx. Read this:
> http://www.btv.cat/btvnoticies/2013...l9-trigara-a-construir-se-entre-15-o-20-anys/
> 
> ...


Why so upset? this is "normal" in Barcelona metro history.

*Tunnel under Via Laietana built 1911 to 1916, open 1926
*L1 delayed 16 years (Marina - San Andreu) 1938 - 1954
*L2 delayed 25 years (Sagrada Familia - Parallel)
*L3 delayed 24 years (concession for construction given 1907, construction begin 1921 line open 1924)
*L7 delayed 25 years (construction start 1921, ready to open 1929, open 1954)

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

^^More years under construction = more black money for corrupted politicians


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L10*. Between *Motors* and *Zona Franca-Litoral*.

Update of the works to connect the Zona Franca viaduct to the tunnel. 
Pictures from the last days of October 2013.



dvdhrd said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-Sagrada Família*

Open since 1995. 

Interchange with *L5*.
This is the platform for trains bound for Badalona Pompeu Fabra, which is wider than the one opposite.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5-Sagrada Família*

Open since 1970.

Interchange with *L2*.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5-Diagonal*

Open since 1969.

Interchange with metro *L3*, and also FGC at *Provença* station (lines *L6*, *L7*, *S1*, *S2*, *S5*, *S55*).
Metro class 5000, the only rolling stock on *L5*.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

437.001 said:


> *L1-Universitat*
> 
> Open since 1926, but massively upgraded in the 1970s.
> Since that upgrade, it has the platforms in different levels, one on top of the other.
> Interchange for *L2*.


This interchange was massively refurbished again in the 90s!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

3i3 said:


> This interchange was massively refurbished again in the 90s!


No. It was created in 1995, when *L2* opened, which is another thing. 
Before *L2* opened, you could only use *L1*, so there was no way to 'interchange' to anything...

:sleepy:


----------



## 3i3 (Mar 3, 2009)

437.001 said:


> No. It was created in 1995, when *L2* opened, which is another thing.
> Before *L2* opened, you could only use *L1*, so there was no way to 'interchange' to anything...
> 
> :sleepy:


Yes and no because there was an interchange between metro line 1 and Renfe trains in Universitat. You can still see a metro entrance at Pelai street where it says: METRO RENFE METRO RENFE...


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

437.001 said:


> *L5-Sagrada Família*
> 
> Open since 1970.
> 
> Interchange with *L2*.


Seems as if the old aluminium-panels at he roof have been removed. Is it because of fire-safety?

Kind regards


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

tunnel owl said:


> Seems as if the old aluminium-panels at he roof have been removed. Is it because of fire-safety?


:? :dunno: Dunno...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Today we have a peculiar station... 
We´ll treat it as a whole, unlike in other posts.

What started out as a funicular station is now one of the main interchange metro stations in Barcelona, rather well known of tourists, and also one of the most peculiar stations in the city.

First things first, the *Paral.lel* station on the *Montjuic Funicular*. 
Operated by TMB as a part of the metro network (so no need to validate tickets again), it opened in 1928, and it was refurbished in 1992, and again in 2005.



carlesnuc said:


>




Then, in 1970, *L3* arrived at *Paral.lel* station from Drassanes.
By then, *L3* was operated with wire catenary.



carlesnuc said:


>




By the same time, the section between Paral.lel and Sagrada Familia of *L2* had started works, but these came to a halt (which turned out to last for decades). 
By 1975, *L3B* opened between Paral.lel and Zona Universitària, but *L3B* used the platforms originally intended for *L2*, since *L3B* used third rail instead of catenary. Finally, in 1982, *L3* got third rail as well, and became unified with *L3B*, so the platforms originally intended for *L2* were abandoned again till 1995, when *L2* finally opened.

The fact that both stations were built at the same time and with the interchange in mind, instead of being built as two different independent stations linked by corridors makes it one of the easiest and quickest interchanges in the whole network. 
The platform for *L3* trains bound for Zona Universitària and the one for *L2* trains bound for Badalona Pompeu Fabra are just separated by a wall.
*L2* platforms are slightly higher than *L2* platforms, so there´s a small but sometimes very tricky slope. 

Oh, and another tricky bit: trains on *L3* run on the right on the whole line, but trains on *L2* run on the left in this station (and in fact, only between Paral.lel and Monumental, from Sagrada Familia onward they run on the right)...

And yet another tricky bit, in 2002, *L3* abandoned the third rail and returned to catenary, but this time rigid, not wired. *L2* got rigid catenary right from the start.

And even more tricky, between 1970 and 1982 this station was called Pueblo Seco in Spanish (Poble Sec in Catalan), while the station opened in 1975 and nowadays called Poble Sec was originally called Parlamento in Spanish (Parlament in Catalan). To make things even worse, it´s right the next one on the line... :uh::nuts::duck:



carlesnuc said:


>




Finally, in 1995, the *L2 Paral.lel* station opened for the line it had been intended. It´s still the southern terminus of the line:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

This concept of cross platform interchange is smart, but in Paral•lel station it has almost no advantage. It would be more useful if the L2 platform linked to the L3 platform was that used by arriving trains, rather than the one used by departing trains (the current situation), as it would provide a convenient transfer to L3 to Zona Universitària and Sants station for those passengers coming from all L2 stations. 

Now it can only be properly used by passengers coming from L3 stations between Trinitat Nova and Paral•lel who want to transfer to L2 there (all others must use stairs, escalators or lifts), which is a 7 station detour in contrast with transferring at Passeig de Gràcia, where the two lines meet again (the transfer corridor there is really really long, I know, but unless you're disabled, elderly, you have a lot of time or you carry something heavy, it is faster to transfer there).

The current layout is almost useless unless you want to go to Sant Antoni station in L2 or you cone from Liceu or Drassanes stations in L3 and want to transfer to L2. For the rest of trips from L3 to L2 using this interchange makes your journey longer (but more comfortable, I admit).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Paral & bull_? 

Anyway, I don´t consider it useless.
There are just two flights of stairs/escalator to change between platforms in the most used transfers at the station, and less than twenty footsteps (and in some lucky cases, less than ten footsteps) in the case of the easiest transfer from *L3* coming from Trinitat Nova to *L2* bound for Badalona Pompeu Fabra. 
In any case, that is less than in most other interchange stations (namely Plaça de Sants *L1* to *L5*, Catalunya *L1* to *L3*, Sagrada Familia *L2* to *L5*, to name but a few random ones).

So overall, Paral.lel *L3* to *L2* is the easiest interchange, along with Gorg *L2* to *L10*.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Montjuic Funicular.
Parc de Montjuic station.*

Open since 1928, and operated by TMB as a part of the metro network, and thus integrated to the fare system of the metro.

Parc de Montjuic is the upper station, the lower being Paral.lel.

The station used to have an interchange to another funicular that went even higher, to the Montjuic castle, which opened in 1929, but it closed in 1981 for good. 

Now, instead of the upper funicular, there´s an aerial cable car to the castle, operated by TMB too, but unlike the funicular, not integrated (and rather expensive, €6.80 the single ticket... :shifty.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Montjuic Funicular*.

Open since 1928.

A cab ride from Paral.lel to Parc de Montjuic, up the hill.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L10*. Between *Motors* and *Zona Franca-Litoral*.

Update of the works to connect the Zona Franca viaduct to the tunnel. 
Pictures from the last days of November 2013.

Slowly, the works carry on...



dvdhrd said:


>


----------



## Tylow (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm going to Barcelona for the first time in a few days and was checking quickly the transportation options. I must say that I was very surprised by how extensive the subway system is for a city of that size. I mean 11 subway lines, some suburban trains and a couple of Tram lines.

Most of the stations look very modern (compared to Paris or London for example). I'm also surprised to see almost no advertisement on the platforms, is there a reason for that? Lot's of people complain about advertisements polluting their daily subway ride, but from what I can see with the pictures posted here, it looks very sad and boring. I guess I'll find out for real when I get there in a few days.

I'm also glad they are finally going to link the Airport with a subway line (even though the whole project is not gonna get done before a few decades).

Regards from Paris!


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

You have an excellent double solution from Airport to center to Barcelona:

1. Local RENFE CERCANIAS R2 train from Airport station ("old" terminals T2) to Barcelona Sants and other central stations
see map : http://www.renfe.com/FR/viajeros/cercanias/planos/barcelona.html

2. AEROBUS from both terminals to Barcelona central "Plaza de Catalunya"
http://www.aerobusbcn.com/index.php/en/discoveraerobus.html

I've been more than 40 times in this marvellous city and you will enjoy it including the easy way to move from one part to another with the excellent TMB organisation.

Have a good stay.!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Fabra i Puig*

Open since 1954. 
Interchange for *Sant Andreu Arenal* railway station (Rodalies lines *R3*, *R4* and *R7*).



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Sagrera*

Open since 1954.
Interchange for *L5*, *L9*, and *L10*. 
Interchange for *La Sagrera-Meridiana* railway station (Rodalies lines *R3* and *R4*).



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1/L5/L9/L10-Sagrera* 

Ticket hall, common with the railway station.
It was totally refurbished when the railway station was built, eliminating all the architercutal barriers for the handicapped.



carlesnuc said:


> _This sign announces that as a measure to sabe energy, not all of the escalators are in use:_


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome design of station! :master:
Saludos desde Croata! :hi:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

437.001 said:


> _Paral & bull_?
> 
> Anyway, I don´t consider it useless.
> There are just two flights of stairs/escalator to change between platforms in the most used transfers at the station, and less than twenty footsteps (and in some lucky cases, less than ten footsteps) in the case of the easiest transfer from *L3* coming from Trinitat Nova to *L2* bound for Badalona Pompeu Fabra.
> ...


The easiest interchange is TRINITAT NOVA, between lines 4 and 11.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> The easiest interchange is TRINITAT NOVA, between lines 4 and 11.


:doh:

:tongue:

That one doesn´tshouldn´t count, you  you!! :lol:

:tiasd:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L4-Ciutadella-Vila Olímpica*

You might remember it for this post:



> TMB will have to spend €100,000 to upgrade the station, which right now looks like the toilet of a punk club, so many graffittis.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:El País (in Spanish)




Ok then, so the upgrade is finished. Not bad:



> http://horapunta.tmb.cat/seccio/mon-metro/finalitza-revestiment-parets-ciutadella-vila-olimpica


:banana:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Much better now!
And in blue colour, because it is near the sea (beach).




437.001 said:


> :doh:
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> ...


:tongue: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Bellvitge*

Open since 1989. 
Upgraded not so long ago. Now it looks much more colourful.
Despìte its name, it has no connection with the Rodalies Renfe station located on the same quarter.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9-Aeroport T2 (under construction).*

It´s located right next to the railway station. 



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9-El Prat Estació (under construction).*

It´s located right next to the El Prat de Llobregat railway station.
When this new extension of *L9* opens, this station will probably become a very busy connection:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Are line 9 & 10 still 'on track' concerning the financial aspects that were set during replanning? 
It was something near 16.5€b in 2012, is it still within those financial limits, or did (planned) costs rise once more?

As inhabitant from Amsterdam, I quite jealous concerning the network in Barcelona.

Especially line 9 & 10 make me drool.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Are line 9 & 10 still 'on track' concerning the financial aspects that were set during replanning?


The regional government said it was _"almost about to get those crucial 200 million euros missing to give it the final push"_.

They´ve said it three times in three months. :|

We just went: :smug: <--(Not that we don´t want believe them, but they´re such a bunch of liars that we just don´t trust them when they proclaim such things...)



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> It was something near 16.5€b in 2012, is it still within those financial limits, or did (planned) costs rise once more?


Not that we´ve heard of. :shifty: 
The number of €16.5 billion stays the same... for now. :duck: 



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> As inhabitant from Amsterdam, I quite jealous concerning the network in Barcelona.


Jealous? Why? (I admit not being familiar with Amsterdam public transport).



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Especially line 9 & 10 make me drool.


*L9* and *L10* don´t make me drool -they´re not finished and only a small part is in service.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Comes from here.

*Metro extensions planned*

*Under construction or postponed with works started:*

*-L9/L10 (common section): Collblanc-Gornal* (almost finished, should open by 2016, if no new catastrophe happens) *-TOP PRIORITY-*

*-L9: Gornal-Aeroport T1* (almost finished, should open by 2016, if no new catastrophe happens) *-TOP PRIORITY-*

*-L10: Gornal (working name)-Zona Franca ZAL* (advanced, will open as a technical branch to be able to open the former, since the depot for both *L9* and *L10* is located at Zona Franca ZAL, could be opening to passengers by... :hmm: 2020? we don´t know)

*-L9/L10 (common section): Collblanc-Zona Universitaria* (politicians say it will open by 2016, but we don´t believe them much)

*-L9/L10 (common section): La Sagrera Estació* station (under construction, will open only when the new Barcelona-La Sagrera railway station will open, and that could happen by 2019... maybe)

*-L9/L10 (common section) Lesseps-La Sagrera Estació* (tunnel bored, stations in varying degrees of construction, no date at all)

*-L9/L10 (common section) Zona Universitària-Manuel Girona* (tunnel bored, stations in varying degrees of construction, no date at all)

*-L4 La Pau-La Sagrera* (open as part of *L9/L10* in the section between La Sagrera and La Sagrera Estació, and in service as a technical branch between La Pau and the Access to *L2* and *L4* depot, the only non-bored section of tunnel is the future new Santander station)

*-L5 Ernest Lluch* station (unfinished, no date of opening, will connect with tramway lines *T1*, *T2* and *T3*)

*-L9/L10 (common section) Manuel Girona-Lesseps* (the tunnel hasn´t been started yet, only work at some stations has been done, no date at all)


*Planned only on paper* (but retained as a priority for further extensions, no date in the slightest):

*-L3 Trinitat Nova-Trinitat Vella*

*-L3 Zona Universitària-Pont d´Esplugues*


*Planned only on paper and even more postponed:*

*-L1 Fondo-Badalona Estació*

*-L2 Sant Antoni-Parc Logístic*

*-L3 Pont d´Esplugues-Sant Feliu de Llobregat*

*-L10 Zona Franca ZAL-Polígon Pratenc*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-Bac de Roda*

Open since 1997.

The station won a prize for its design.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-Bac de Roda*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Glòries*

Open since 1951.

It has a connection with tramway lines *T4*, *T5*, and *T6*.

The station is the closest for the Torre Agbar (the skyscraper).



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Rocafort*

Open since 1926.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-Sant Antoni*

Open since 1995 (but works started in 1968!).

Trains run on the left here (on the whole section of *L2* between Paral.lel and Monumental), while on the rest of the network they run on the right.
There´s a flyover between Monumental and Sagrada Familia to avoid the issue.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Santa Eulàlia*

Station (formerly known as "Bordeta-Cocheras") open since 1932 (underground since 1983). Depot open since 1926.

The station is located just outside the Barcelona city boundaries, next to the railway line.

It used to be a surface station until it was decided to extend *L1* further west to Torrassa, and to do so the station had to be put underground, so it was closed in 1980, to reopen in 1983, now as an underground station.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2-Encants*

*OOPSS!!* :doh: 

Someone left his driving license there yesterday... :no: :rant:

Luckily it was late at night (the station was open though, and it was dumb luck that no one was around). 
Had it happened during the daytime, it´s likely that it would have been tragic -the station´s busy.

Btw, the car you see in the pic was actually innocent and was just correctly parked and empty, it was pushed by another crazy car, whose driver got injured (nothing grave, but his driving license is lost though, that´s sure, and it´s likely that in return he will earn a rather expensive bill for what he broke -and could have broken).  



> http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/barcelona/choque-pelicula-centro-barcelona-3169829


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

How come there are none of the barriers that protect station entrances from this kind of things?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

I´ve been waiting for this post for a long time... 

*L10-*between *Motors* and *Zona Franca-ZAL* stations *(under construction)*



dvdhrd said:


> (_translation into English: *437.001*_)
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> ...


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

I have recently had a trip to Barcelona and the Metro there is really impressive by its outstanding punctuality, and the fact that it did not seem to see heavy overcrowding (by London standards), not even in rush hours. The timers on the platform announce the times to the next train by the second, and they are accurate. The trains were also very clean, modern and fast.

The biggest negative impression was the existence of people (possibly refugees subsaharan Africa) selling purses in bags. At one point, in Catalunya on the L3, one could barely walk as there were 20 with bags and mini-carpets on the station floor. The security staff were around but seemed to do nothing.

Another negative impression is the staff at the most touristic points: none seemed to speak a word of English or make any effort to be helpful.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5-Cornellà Centre*

Open since 1983.

It is one of the most important interchange stations in the southern Barcelona suburbs, since here meet commuter trains (lines *R1* and *R4*), tramways (lines *T1* and *T2*) and metro *L5*.

The station has an access from the railway station square and another from the underground tram stop.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Santa Eulàlia*



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5*-inside class 5000 rolling stock.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> *L1-Santa Eulàlia*
> 
> Station (formerly known as "Bordeta-Cocheras") open since 1932 (underground since 1983). Depot open since 1926.
> 
> ...


From the first page of this thread, this picture is from when the station was newly opened, after the civil war in the 1940s more trains were bought in so they added a second track to the station to increase the frequenzy. The footbridge in the background is still there today.


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll be riding the entire network soon, so stay tuned for more photos


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5-Cornellà Centre*

_Class 5000 rolling stock_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5-Can Boixeres*

_The station and the depot (the main one for *L5*), seen from the train_:



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Baró de Viver*

Open since 1983.

The loneliest metro station in Barcelona, its only access is in the middle of a lonely car park by a motorway, far from the Baró de Viver quarter.
It really needs a new access from the quarter (even if longer, and that should replace the current one, which feels so lonely and unsafe).
Don´t you EVER alight here after dark. *EVER*. It can be spooky. :slap:
During the daytime it´s supposed to be ok, but its damn lonely. Watch out.



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-Torras i Bages*

Open since 1968, it has the particular feature, shared with only one other station (on *L5*), of having three tracks and two platforms.

As you might have guessed, it used to be a former terminus for *L1* (between 1968 and 1983).



carlesnuc said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News!!*

The next stations to be upgraded will be:

-on *L1*, *Rambla Just Oliveras* (works have already started).

-on *L3*, *Poble Sec* (seems that works will start by summer).

-on *L4*, *Poblenou* (by the end of the year or beginning of 2015, this upgrade will probably include the construction of a second access and ticket hall).

The three of them will be adapted for the handicapped (lifts).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1-vintage images of old rolling stock (class 100, 200A, 200B, 400)*


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

¡Hola!

I will be going to Barcelona from 21st July to 1st August 2014, and after getting an idea of the metro system in your city, I was thinking about using one of those tiny GoPro cameras to film the front of the train so I could impress other readers here. I would obviously need to get permission from the TMB and provide details about my plan.

Optimally, I am thinking of filming the whole route of L2 in the same style as this wonderful video by YouTube user pandora75019, which showed the Paris Metro extension to Mairie de Montrouge, so as to reduce the distraction from the train engine by the in-train announcements.






In this video, he put the camera right at the front of the train, presumably with duct tape. Since I plan to give advance notice to TMB to see if they are fine with it, I think I can pull this one off, legally. Inside the cab may be possible if it eliminates the Air-con noise and the announcements are disabled, unless the perspex division is thick enough. 

Thoughts?


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I made a new schematic map of Barcelona metro network.

All lines are represented, metro, FGC y Rodalies

I tried to make the map as symmetrical and harmonious as possible but still small enough to be printed on 20cmx20cm










You can see it in better resolution on 

*www.inat.fr/metro/barcelona/*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi. There are four mistakes on the map (regardless of the color of each line, which you have told us about on the Madrid thread):

Metro *L10* is _Sagrera-Gorg_, not _Sagrera-Pep Ventura_. Pep Ventura is only served by metro *L2*. *L10* runs from La Salut into Gorg, not Pep Ventura.

On line *R3* (Rodalies Renfe), the station located between Montcada-Ripollet and Mollet-Santa Rosa is called "Santa Perpètua de _Mogoda_" (not _"Montgoda"_).

On line *S1*, the station located between Rubí and Terrassa-Rambla is called _"Les Fonts"_, not _"Les Fontas"_.

On your map, lines *R8*, *S55* and *S2* serve the station called _"San*t* Cugat del Vallès"_ (not _"San Cugat del Vallès"_, mind the final _"*t*"_) and Volpelleres station on lines *S2* and *S55* is another station, but actually Sant Cugat del Vallès station is served only by line *R8*, while Volpelleres station is the name of the nearby station for *S2* and *S55*, you can see one station from the other and they´re like eight/ten minutes on foot from each other, but I´m not sure wether integrated tickets count them as one official interchange or not.

Good work, thanks for the effort! kay:


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

@437.001

Thank you VERY much for the review, I have corrected everything.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

And now it´s top notch. kay:

Very good work. :yes:


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

OOPS!! :doh:
I´ve just realized about another two mistakes... :clown:

On line *R2* (south), please do swap Viladecans and Gavà stations, you´ve put them in the wrong order.

On trams *T2* and *T3*, the stop formerly called _"Sant Martí de L´Erm"_ was renamed, so the stop for line *T2*, and its current terminus, is called now _"Llevant-Les Planes"_, while the stop for line *T3* is now called _"Hospital Sant Joan Despí/TV3"_.

That would be it, I think.


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

Seems I really didn't concentrate enough while labeling stations in Barcelona.

Done


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> Ok, so that's called a tunnel entrance, and not a tunnel portal?


You understood it. Do not be so fussy!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

No, I didn't, I'm not all that good at technical English. I was hesitating between that and the entrances or ticket halls... :dunno:

In particular because he called them "magnificent". They're just big holes in the ground to me. I thought he might be talking about stations like Fira or so...


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

437.001 said:


> No, I didn't, I'm not all that good at technical English. I was hesitating between that and the entrances or ticket halls... :dunno:
> 
> In particular because he called them "magnificent". They're just big holes in the ground to me. I thought he might be talking about stations like Fira or so...


Don't worry about your english, i have trouble saying the right things, which often results in using the wrong words.

I suffer braindamage, explains why i'm moody, suffer from bad memory, can't plan complex things (like using A foreign language like english)

The only reason, it's still pretty good, is because my former neighbours parents where english-natives and I used to be really good at learning and understanding language.

My Portugese, Spanish, Brazilian, German, French, Italian & even Dutch at some times suck b.i.g time

About calling it A portal, your right, someone _can_ call it A portal, it is -of course- A portal to the other (big) tunnel.
So technically, your not wrong.

The portal(s)/entrance(s) are too large in citycenters if you don't want to demolish anything..
Do all stations of L9/L10 have one of these portals? Or are stations present with A second one?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ kay:



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> The portal(s)/entrance(s) are too large in citycenters if you don't want to demolish anything..
> Do all stations of L9/L10 have one of these portals? Or are stations present with A second one?


Well, as far as I remember, on the section that's open, all but three do.
The three that don't are Bon Pastor, Gorg and Can Zam.

On the new section (including the L10 branch), all but Europa-Fira, Fira and Aeroport T1 do. 

Not sure about Aeroport T2, though.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
No, my friend :lol:
In the south section, the most stations are standard stations with stairs and elevators between the hall and the street.
This stations of the south section are standard stations:
Aeroport T1, Aeroport T. de Càrrega, Aeroport T2, Mas Blau, Parc Nou, Cèntric, El Prat, La Ribera, Les Moreres, Mercabarna, Parc Logístic, Fira, Europa Fira.
The stations with portals are:
Can Tries-Gornal, Torrassa, Collblanc, Camp Nou, Zona Universitària.

All the information of all the stations here: http://www.infraestructures.cat/?page=actuaciones#ancla


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

davroca5 said:


> In the south section, the most stations are standard stations with stairs and elevators between the hall and the street.
> This stations of the south section are standard stations:
> Aeroport T1, Aeroport T. de Càrrega, Aeroport T2, Mas Blau, Parc Nou, Cèntric, El Prat, La Ribera, Les Moreres, Mercabarna, Parc Logístic, Fira, Europa Fira.
> The stations with portals are:
> ...


In at least the four cases I marked, there was a tunnel entrance during the works, a big round hole on the floor.
The fact that the stations have another configuration and are not deep-level changes anything?


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

@Davroca5 & 437.001:

Thank you both, there's my *bad* memory at work again.. icard:

I've seen photos of stations at grade on A regular basis, I still forgot at the time of posting..

What I (probably/hopefully), meant was: 'do all underground stations have just 1 of these drilled/bored portals, or are there any stations with more than one?' :nuts:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

No station has more than one of those portals, some don't even have one as they're built with a different system.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Oke, thanks for the info once more.
If would be healthy & wealthy :lol: 
I would definitely consider visiting Barcelona next year..


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

More trains for naked Italian tourist to kick around, lol.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
:lol:


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Stations with atmospheric colours that reflect the line colour (WIP).




All photos by me.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
:drool: The pic in El Carmel is awesome, I love it.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> @Davroca5 & 437.001:
> 
> Thank you both, there's my *bad* memory at work again.. icard:
> 
> ...


Come soon to visit and let me know!


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Bitxofo said:


> Come soon to visit and let me know!


Thank you for the offer, but I am quite ill. I do not think I could make such A trip..

(my nick is actually chosen because of my current situation)
The translation into english would be like: 'Dead guy from Amsterdam'.
Which doesn't mean I'm already dead, my feeling is however that my death is rather close.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
:hug:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Until what age is public transport in Barcelona free? We'll be traveling there with a six year old in a few weeks...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
It's free for children under four years old.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

bmfarley said:


> Does anyone know any updated info concerning the S1 line to Terrassa. It seems the short tunnel extension was completed a long time ago; however, no real news about when it might open.
> 
> Yes, I am sure available funding plays a big role.


http://premsa.gencat.cat/pres_fsvp/...all.do?id=4330&idioma=0&departament=45&canal=

According to this Catalan government press release dated 15-05-2009, starting of the tunneling of the second tunnel was imminent while tunneling of the first tunnel would finish in the spring of 2010, actual breakthrough was in February 2010.

The original opening of S1 extension in Terrassa was scheduled for 2011.

This is however nothing strange for Barcelona, practically all metro extension have been delayed, either by lack of funding or by lack of planning or usually both. I can't remember a single case when metro construction was on time and budget.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Thank you for the offer, but I am quite ill. I do not think I could make such A trip..
> 
> (my nick is actually chosen because of my current situation)
> The translation into english would be like: 'Dead guy from Amsterdam'.
> Which doesn't mean I'm already dead, my feeling is however that my death is rather close.


I wish you a soon recover and a long life, please!
:hug:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Europa | Fira* station of the future *Line 9 South*, change to L8 and other FGC lines.










Yesterday, the PTP (an association that promotes the public and sustainable mobility) organized a visit to this station to all people who had sent an email to confirm the visit. In all we were about one hundred people of all the ages. 

Video from the visit in TV3, the catalan public television: http://www.tv3.cat/videos/5248612/Obres-linia-9-del-metro


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Santa Eulàlia*









A semi-subterranean station in the city of l'Hospitalet de Llobregat, opened in December 1983. The old Santa Eulàlia station was opened in 1932 and closed in 1980.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Old metro station Santa Eulàlia, until 1980:
https://www.google.es/search?q=romá...sch&q=antigua+estación+de+metro+santa+eulàlia


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Trinitat Nova
















Station opened in October 1999, since 2003 this station is shared by lines 4 and 11. Interchange with metro line 3 since 2008.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The shortest transfer in Barcelona Metro.
:yes:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^The shortest transfer in Barcelona Metro.
> :yes:


In distance or time?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^
In distance.
And in time when both trains are at the platform, from yellow L4 to light green L11.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^
> In distance.
> And in time when both trains are at the platform, from yellow L4 to light green L11.


So it's A cross-platform transfer..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Yes, it is. 
:yes:
Look at the photo!

Also in Paral·lel from L3 to L2 there is a cross platform transfer, but only in 1 sense of line 3!
:yes:


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Singuerlín









Station opened in December 2009. The platforms of this station are 61 meters below street level.


----------



## Toejam2702 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Barcelona metro timemap*

Hi,

I just built a historical timeline for Barcelona metro & suburban.

Click here

It is based on the fantastic metro map by Frank Jarrier. 
I've never been in Barcelona and I don't know much about it's traffic system, and I barely found some information about the inner city railway history (city tunnel, R Lines, S Lines)
So please could you help me to get the right opening dates?
Thanx a lot and have fun!

Toejam


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The 1st urban train from Plaça Catalunya to Sarrià was inaugurated on June the 23rd, 1863. More than 151 years ago. Now it is underground belonging to FGC company as line 6 (L6).
:yes:
If we wanna talk about true underground metro, this was inaugurated from Plaça Catalunya to Plaça Lesseps on December the 30th, 1924, by Gran Metro company. The 90th anniversary is next December. Nowadays this is a part of line 3 (L3) of TMB company.


We have got 2 metro companies in Barcelona: TMB and FGC.


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Toejam2702 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just built a historical timeline for Barcelona metro & suburban.
> 
> ...


*Metro stations and its date of inauguration










**Fondo - February 1992*​*Santa Coloma - December 1983
Baró de Viver **- December 1983
Trinitat Vella **- December 1983
Torras i Bages - March 1968
Sant Andreu - March 1968
Fabra i Puig - May 1954
Sagrera - January 1954
Navas - May 1953
Clot - June 1951
Glòries - June 1951
Marina - April 1933
Arc de Triomf - July 1932
Urquinaona - July 1932
Catalunya - June 1926
Universitat - June 1926
Urgell **- June 1926 
Rocafort **- June 1926 
Espanya **- June 1926 
Hostafrancs **- June 1926 
Plaça de Sants **- June 1926 
Mercat Nou **- June 1926 
Santa Eulàlia - December 1983
Torrassa - December 1983
Florida - April 1987
Can Serra **- April 1987 
Rambla Just Oliveras **- April 1987 
Avinguda Carrilet **- April 1987
Bellvitge - October 1989
Hospital de Bellvitge - October 1989
*


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

^^
*Metro stations and its date of inauguration*










*Badalona Pompeu Fabra - July 2010
Pep Ventura - April 1985
Gorg - April 1985
Sant Roc - April 1985
Artigues | Sant Adrià - April 1985
Verneda - April 1985
La Pau - December 1997
Sant Martí - December 1997
Bac de Roda - December 1997
Clot - December 1997
Encants - December 1997
Sagrada Família - September 1995
Monumental - September 1995
Tetuan - September 1995
Passeig de Gràcia - September 1995
Universitat - September 1995
Sant Antoni - September 1995
Paral·lel - December 1995*

**Stations opened in April 1985 belonged to line 4 until 2002.*


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

^^
*Metro stations and its date of inauguration*










*Trinitat Nova - October 2008
Roquetes - October 2008
Canyelles - September 2001
Valldaura - September 2001
Mundet - September 2001
Montbau - November 1985
Vall d'Hebron - November 1985
Penitents - November 1985
Vallcarca - November 1985
Lesseps - December 1924
Fontana - May 1925
Diagonal - December 1924
Passeig de Gràcia - December 1924
Catalunya - December 1924
Liceu - July 1925
Drassanes - December 1968
Paral·lel - June 1970
Poble Sec - July 1975
Espanya - July 1975
Tarragona - January 1975
Sants Estació - January 1975
Plaça del Centre - January 1975
Les Corts - January 1975
Maria Cristina - January 1975
Palau Reial - January 1975
Zona Universitària - January 1975*


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

^^
*Metro stations and its date of inauguration*










*La Pau - October 1982
Besòs - October 1982
Besòs Mar - October 1982
El Maresme | Fòrum - August 2003
Selva de Mar - October 1977
Poblenou - October 1977
Llacuna - October 1977
Bogatell - October 1977
Ciutadella Vila Olímpica - October 1977
Barceloneta - March 1976
Jaume I - December 1926
Urquinaona - December 1926
Passeig de Gràcia - February 1973
Girona - February 1973
Verdaguer - February 1973
Joanic - February 1973
Alfons X - May 1974
Guinardó | Hospital de Sant Pau - May 1974
Maragall - April 1982
Llucmajor - April 1982
Via Júlia - April 1982
Trinitat Nova - October 1999

*Stations opened in December 1926 belonged to line 3 until 1973.










Trinitat Nova - October 1999
Casa de l'Aigua - October 2003
Torre Baró | Vallbona - October 2003
Ciutat Meridiana - October 2003
Can Cuiàs - October 2003*


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

^^
*Metro stations and its date of inauguration*










*Vall d'Hebron - July 2010
El Coll | La Teixonera - July 2010
El Carmel - July 2010
Horta - October 1967
Vilapicina- July 1959
Virrei Amat - July 1959
Maragall - July 1959
Congrés - July 1959
Sagrera - July 1959
Camp de l'Arpa - June 1970
Sant Pau | Dos de Maig - June 1970
Sagrada Família - June 1970
Verdaguer - June 1970
Diagonal - November 1969
Hospital Clínic - November 1969
Entença - November 1969
Sants Estació - November 1969
Plaça de Sants - November 1969
Badal - November 1969
Collblanc - November 1969
Pubilla Cases - February 1973
Can Vidalet - November 1976
Can Boixeres - November 1976
Sant Ildefons - November 1976
Gavarra - December 1983
Cornellà Centre - December 1983*

**Stations opened in July 1959 and October 1967 belonged to former line 2 until 1970.*


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

^^
*Metro stations and its date of inauguration*










*Can Zam - December 2009
Singuerlín - December 2009
Església Major - December 2009
Fondo - December 2009
Santa Rosa - September 2011
Can Peixauet - December 2009
Bon Pastor - April 2010
Onze de Setembre - June 2010
La Sagrera - June 2010*










*Gorg - April 2010
La Salut - April 2010
Llefià - April 2010
Bon Pastor - April 2010
Onze de Setembre - June 2010
La Sagrera - June 2010*


----------



## Toejam2702 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kane_84 said:


> *Metro stations and its date of inauguration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information, but I knew this already from wikipedia.
I primary wanted the opening dates for the FGC and Roadlies Lines...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Toejam2702 said:


> Thanks for your information, but I knew this already from wikipedia.
> I primary wanted the opening dates for the FGC and Roadlies Lines...


Did you read my post?
:?


----------



## Toejam2702 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bitxofo said:


> Did you read my post?
> :?


sure I did, but is this the complete list of all rodalies lines? What about the inner city tunnels, are they 150 years old too?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ The tunnel beneath Aragó street (Passeig de Gràvia station) was built in the early sixties, but the surface line already existed since the 1870s, if I am not mistaken. They simply covered the line (which already was in a trench) to build the tunnel.

The tunnel between Sants and Catalunya stations was opened in 1975, if I remember well. Between Catalunya and Arc de Triomf stations, the tunnel was built at the same time that the L1 metro tunnel, in the twenties. The tunnel between Arc de Triomf, Sant Andreu Arenal and Torre Baró was opened in 1949, when the Meridiana avenue was built.

The underground sections between Aragó street tunnel and Estació de França were built before the Olympic Games of 1992, mostly covering some stretches of the line that were in a trench.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Toejam2702 said:


> sure I did, but is this the complete list of all rodalies lines? What about the inner city tunnels, are they 150 years old too?


It is in Catalan but maybe google or someone can translate.

http://www.trenscat.com/renfe/linia15_ct.html

The suburban EMU lines (Renfe) coincide with the time of the electrification of each railway. For example, Barcelona to Mataró in 1948 and Barcelona to Vilanova in 1956. For the other lines check http://www.trenscat.com/renfe/


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ The tunnel beneath Aragó street (Passeig de Gràvia station) was built in the early sixties, but the surface line already existed since the 1870s, if I am not mistaken. They simply covered the line (which already was in a trench) to build the tunnel.


Please let me have a question concerning Catalunya-sation of FGC. Some track-maps show a further extension of FGC running towards Urquinaona-station. I´m not sure, if this was a project or if there existed something like that in the past. As I was there it seemed as if this station was designed as a definitive terminus. Also history tells, that there should have been a link between Gran Metro and FGC or even between Metro Transversal and FGC, though different gauge. It was maybe planned to convert Metro Transversal to standard gauge. This tunnel should exist, don´t know there.

Kind regards


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

tunnel owl said:


> Please let me have a question concerning Catalunya-sation of FGC. Some track-maps show a further extension of FGC running towards Urquinaona-station. I´m not sure, if this was a project or if there existed something like that in the past. As I was there it seemed as if this station was designed as a definitive terminus. Also history tells, that there should have been a link between Gran Metro and FGC or even between Metro Transversal and FGC, though different gauge. It was maybe planned to convert Metro Transversal to standard gauge. This tunnel should exist, don´t know there. Kind regards


There were plans a few years to rebuild FGC Plaça Catalunya station to make it a through station. A new tunnel would have been built beneath the southern part of the square and Fontanella street towards Urquinaona square. FGC trains would have used the new tunnel to reverse, which would have enabled an increase of the frequencies in the already congested FGC line between Plaça Catalunya and Gràcia stations. This project is currently shelved due to budget restraints. 

In addition, there were also some proposals to extend this projected reverse track to Urquinaona station itself and build platforms in order to make it the new terminus of the FGC line, connected to L1 and L4 stations. However, there was not a real project, only some proposals, and it was scrapped due to the financial crisis.

A previous proposal was to extend the FGC line towards Passeig de Gràcia / Gran Via, where new infill stations had to be built for L3 and L4, connected to the current L1 Catalunya, L2 Passeig de Gràcia and Rodalies Plaça de Catalunya stations. Needless to say it would have been the most important station of Barcelona Metro and would have enabled easy transfer between L1, L2, L3, L4, FGC (L6, L7, S1, S2, S5 and S55) and Rodalies (R1, R3, R4 and R16), solving the current problems in Passeig de Gràcia and Catalunya stations, where sometimes transfers can only be made using narrow corridors, most times without escalators or elevators. Unfortunately, this proposal was scrapped as it would have implied huge costs and disruptions to the network.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, that's A big load of information.. :nuts:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

I will post this good news of the section south of the Line 9 between Airport and Zona Universitària. The tests of automatics trains will be start in November! :banana::banana::banana:

(in spanish)

*El primer metro llegará al aeropuerto de Barcelona este noviembre en fase de pruebas*

*Esta semana ha comenzado el montaje de los trenes de la L9 que cubrirán el trayecto entre la T1 y la Zona Universitària | La entrada en servicio está prevista para febrero del 2016, coincidiendo con el congreso de telefonía*

El sueño de llegar en metro al aeropuerto de El Prat está cada vez más cerca de convertirse en realidad. Habrá que esperar todavía al 2016 para que entre en servicio el tramo de la L9 que unirá la estación de Zona Universitària de Barcelona con la T1, pero los convoyes que cubrirán este trayecto han comenzado a montarse ya esta semana en los talleres de Transports Metropolitans de Barcelona (TMB) en la Zona Franca. Estos trenes comenzarán a circular dentro de unas semanas entre las estaciones de Mas Blau y la T1. Es decir, aunque sin pasaje convencional, el metro llegará al aeropuerto este noviembre.

Esta semana ha comenzado precisamente el transporte de los vagones que formarán los dos primeros trenes, de un total de entre 20 y 25, que está previsto que cubran este tramo de la L9.

Los dos trenes, de cinco vagones cada uno, acabarán de montarse los días 24 o 25 de este mes y serán acoplados a las vías para comenzar poco después a circular en periodo de pruebas.

El hecho de que se trate de trenes automáticos, sin conductor, como los que cubren el tramo ya en servicio de la L9, hace que esta fase de pruebas se prolongue mucho más tiempo. De hecho, estos convoyes y los que irán montándose a lo largo del 2015, necesitan, antes de entrar en servicio comercial, un rodaje de casi un año, mientras que los vehículos convencionales, los que sí tienen conductor, no requieren más de tres o cuatro meses de ensayos.

Los trenes que ahora se están montando en la Zona Franca llegan a estas instalaciones en camiones procedentes de los otros talleres que TMB tiene en el extremo opuesto de la L9, en Can Zam (Santa Coloma de Gramenet). Estos trenes, que corresponden a la serie 9100 de Alstom, fueron adquiridos en tiempos del gobierno tripartito de la Generalitat y ya fueron entregados hace tres años, pero no ha sido hasta este momento que comenzarán a circular, en principio entre la estación de Zona Universitària y la de la T1 del aeropuerto.

[...]




















P.S.: A few days ago I drew this map for my Facebook page about the line. In it I write, I think, the final names of stations of the section between Airport and Collblanc or Zona Universitaria. Hope you like


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ It's a pity that this new subway won't directly bring passengers to the city center but require a change with some other subway line, mainly L1 in Torrassa; is that interchange and the L1 station big enough to support a big increase in passenger numbers?

A new train station under the new terminal would be more useful; I know some projects concerning that do exist, is there any development on that?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Any idea how long it will take from T2 to the city centre (changing where?)? How would it compare with taking R2 to Sants and changing to metro there? 

Also where exactly is the entrance to the station in T2 located? I was there few days ago and didn't notice any likely location. Thought maybe it only goes to T1 as T2 already has rail connection.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Vaud said:


> ^^ It's a pity that this new subway won't directly bring passengers to the city center but require a change with some other subway line, mainly L1 in Torrassa; is that interchange and the L1 station big enough to support a big increase in passenger numbers?


This is true, but the passengers of T1 can use the L9 to Airport T2 station and here change to Renfe trains to the center of Barcelona. 
The L1 station was remodelated in 2010 thinking in the future station of L9, so I think the station will be able to support all the passengers. :yes:



Vaud said:


> A new train station under the new terminal would be more useful; I know some projects concerning that do exist, is there any development on that?


The latest news of this project was that the Spanish government was considering the project together with the Catalan government, but this project will be long until it is done.

Sorry for my English :nuts:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> Any idea how long it will take from T2 to the city centre (changing where?)? How would it compare with taking R2 to Sants and changing to metro there?


The L9 is fast, but the most probable between Airport T2 and Torrassa or Collblanc will be 25-40 min (look at the map: the section have a lot of curves) :nuts:



Sunfuns said:


> Also where exactly is the entrance to the station in T2 located? I was there few days ago and didn't notice any likely location. Thought maybe it only goes to T1 as T2 already has rail connection.


The access to L9 in Airport T2 is next to the Renfe station:

https://www.google.es/maps/@41.3035...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s9ZiWj94DaNW7RwaRM8CuaQ!2e0

Sorry for my english again.


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

davroca5 said:


> The latest news of this project was that the Spanish government was considering the project together with the Catalan government, but this project will be long until it is done.


They they bore the tunnel when the new terminal was built? Or do they need to build all the infrastructure from the scratch? 



davroca5 said:


> Sorry for my English :nuts:


Your english is very good, nothing to be sorry about


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Vaud said:


> They they bore the tunnel when the new terminal was built? Or do they need to build all the infrastructure from the scratch?


Not exactly. The place of Renfe station for T1 is the same of the L9 station. This place was built at the same time that the Terminal 1 of the airport.
The problem is the tunnel to Airport T1. The actual tracks terminates in T2 terminal and it's impossible to extend to T1, and the actually route has only one track.
The new project is this: direct tunnel between El Prat city - Terminal 2 - Terminal 1.





















Vaud said:


> Your english is very good, nothing to be sorry about


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

In my opinion it would have been better to implement this project and build the metro only to El Prat (connecting with R2 there as well). Usefulness would be higher and the cost about the same.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> In my opinion it would have been better to implement this project and build the metro only to El Prat (connecting with R2 there as well). Usefulness would be higher and the cost about the same.


I think the same. But the problem is the conflict between Spanish and Catalan governments in aspects as infrastructures. The Catalan government have the capability to build metro and FGC (suburban rail in Barcelona) extensions, but the other suburban rails of Renfe depends of Ministry of Spanish government, and the Catalan government must wait to Spanish government builds the Renfe access to the airport. :bash:
But Catalan government is also the problem in L9 because they build the line with political objectives, and not technical objectives and necessaries (look at the map the station of La Ribera: station in the countryside :bash


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Vaud said:


> ^^ It's a pity that this new subway won't directly bring passengers to the city center but require a change with some other subway line, mainly L1 in Torrassa; is that interchange and the L1 station big enough to support a big increase in passenger numbers?
> 
> A new train station under the new terminal would be more useful; I know some projects concerning that do exist, is there any development on that?


There will be new train stations in both terminals, but do not expect them to open before 2020. The new rail tracks and tunnels are not under construction yet due to economical crisis...



Sunfuns said:


> Any idea how long it will take from T2 to the city centre (changing where?)? How would it compare with taking R2 to Sants and changing to metro there?
> 
> Also where exactly is the entrance to the station in T2 located? I was there few days ago and didn't notice any likely location. Thought maybe it only goes to T1 as T2 already has rail connection.


From T2 to the city centre nowadays you take 24 min. by train, to Passeig de Gràcia station.
In 2016, when the metro will be opened at BCN Airport, you will take metro from Terminal 1 to El Prat RENFE, and there you can take trains to BCN every 15-20 minutes. So from Terminal 1 to Passeig de Gràcia (city centre) you will take between 30 and 45 minutes, depending on trains at El Prat RENFE station!


And one more thing:
Both new train an metro stations under the building of both terminals are made 5-6 years ago. But in Terminal 2, they decided to put the metro station in another place, 200 metres away from the terminal building. Crazy!
:crazy: :crazy2:


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Plaça Molina (FGC) *









Station opened in 1953. Interchange with the station Sant Gervasi (L6 - S5 - S55) since 2009.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New trains of 9000 series are already running under test on the strecht of line 9 from Airport to Collblanc. They need 1 year of tests, because it is a driverless and automated line.
So this strecht will open by November of 2015!
:sly:

And... Changing the subject:
This is a video with all the stations of Barcelona Metro in one song:


davroca5 said:


> Ja puc morir en pau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:crazy2: :crazy:


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Avinguda Carrilet 









Station located in the city of Hospitalet de Llobregat, inaugurated in April 1987. Interchange with FGC (L8 - S4 - S8 - S33 - R5 - R6 - R50 - R60).


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good news  Today have started the first tests in the *Line 9 section south*, between Zona Universitària and Aeroport T1.
Pics taken in the exit of the depot in Zona Franca, and have been taken by dvdhrd


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Drassanes*









Station opened in December 1968.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9-Extension between Aeroport T1 and Zona Universitària (under construction)*

New images of the works at *Collblanc* and *Zona Universitària* stations, after the start of the test runs between Aeroport T1 and Mas Blau stations:



davroca5 said:


> Today I've taken a walk around the area of the least advanced stations of this stretch (Collblanc, Camp Nou, and Zona Universitària).
> 
> *Collblanc *
> 
> ...


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

What is the -planned- commercial/average speed going to be of line 9 when it's finally finished?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
I don't know, but the part that's currently open is the fastest line on the system.

The section that's open of L10 is like 30 km/h of average speed, or something like that, if I remember correctly.
The section that's open of L9 is a bit slower, but only a bit.

So one would suspect that it would still be the fastest when it's totally finished (longer interstations, wider bends, PSDs, etc)...


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
At the moment, the commercial speed in Line 9 is 29,25kph, and in Line 10 is 32,40kph. (source)
But, in http://www.trenscat.com/tmb/metrol9_ct.html, appears 33kph when all the line is completed, and 80kph the maximum speed.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

davroca5 said:


> ^^
> At the moment, the commercial speed in Line 9 is 29,25kph, and in Line 10 is 32,40kph. (source)
> But, in http://www.trenscat.com/tmb/metrol9_ct.html, appears 33kph when all the line is completed, and 80kph the maximum speed.


What is the maximum speed in the existing network, 70 km/h?


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

tunnel owl said:


> What is the maximum speed in the existing network, 70 km/h?


At the moment, the most of the trains are new, so I think the maximum speed is 70-80kph, yes. :yes:


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sant Antoni









Station opened in September, 1995.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*NEWS: L9 extension between Zona Universitària and Aeroport T1.*

The authorities have travelled today between Aeroport T1 and Aeroport T2, on the new extension of L9.

They've said that the new section (between Zona Universitària and Aeroport T1) will be open by February 2016, once all the test runs are over.

They've also said that the frequency will be of a train every 7 minutes, and that tickets to/from Aeroport T1 and Aeroport T2 will have special fare (more expensive), while all the other stations will be in zone 1. 

It will be the biggest extension ever of the Barcelona metro, 15 stations in one go. They expect 25 million passengers per year.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9-Extension between Zona Universitària and Aeroport T1.*

Test runs have started between Mas Blau and Aeroport T1 stations.
The press and authorities visited the section between Aeroport T1 and Aeroport T2.

Source of all the images: *El Digital D Barcelona*

At *Aeroport T1 station*:



>




On board, between Aeroport T1 and Aeroport T2:



>




Entrance to *Aeroport T2 station*, On the right we can tell the Aeroport station of the Rodalies (commuter rail) line R2:



>


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

@437.001:

So finally the airport extension is open..
That's nice for transfers to the stadium


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> @437.001:
> 
> So finally the airport extension is open..
> That's nice for transfers to the stadium


Opening is 2016, section is still testing


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Won't it still be considerably faster to take R2 from T2 to Sants and change to metro there?


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> Won't it still be considerably faster to take R2 from T2 to Sants and change to metro there?


It's an option, but R2 to El Prat station and change to L9 here is better because there are more trains and more frequencies. Remember the line between El Prat station and Airport is in single track and it's impossible to set more of two trains per hour, and the time of displacement it's higher (between BCN Sants to El Prat is 10', and between Airport is 18').

Cheers!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> @437.001:
> 
> So finally the airport extension is open..


No, it isn't open yet.

But I wouldn't discard any partial opening (say, Aeroport T1-Torrassa and then the other sections, for instance).
The only official date they gave was _"Zona Universitària to Aeroport T1 by February 2016"_. :speech:

The thing, though, is that opening 15 stations in one go is rather juicy in electoral/political terms, that's true. :|

But partial openings aren't that bad in those terms, either... they give the impression that _"they do more things for the people"_... :smug:



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> That's nice for transfers to the stadium


No, Camp Nou station will not open in this phase yet, nor anytime soon. 
Why? Because the two TBMs boring the central section of L9/L10 are halted (and have been halted for a few years now), one at Lesseps (and the authorities say it might be retired at Lesseps itself), and the other at Manuel Girona, and the Manuel Girona TBM uses the Camp Nou shaft as the point of extraction of materials.

The extension of L9 between Zona Universitaria and Aeroport T1 will be operated as two different lines.

One section will be Collblanc-Aeroport T1, which will be operated normally in double track, like the other lines.

And the other section will be Collblanc-Zona Universitària, which will be operated as a shuttle in single track for the time being, with only one train, as only the superior platform will be opened, while the inferior platform will stay as the place to take the materials from the Manuel Girona TBM to the Camp Nou shaft.

Easy, isn't it? :nuts: :lol: 



Sunfuns said:


> Won't it still be considerably faster to take R2 from T2 to Sants and change to metro there?





davroca5 said:


> It's an option, but R2 to El Prat station and change to L9 here is better because there are more trains and more frequencies. Remember the line between El Prat station and Airport is in single track and it's impossible to set more of two trains per hour, and the time of displacement it's higher (between BCN Sants to El Prat is 10', and between Airport is 18').
> 
> Cheers!


Don't forget that the section of R2 between El Prat and Aeroport T2 could still be double-tracked. Well, if the authorities were half-intelligent, _they would do it_. 
Why isn't this section double-tracked yet? Good question, ask _them_... :sleepy:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Man, that L9/L10 situation is complicated. :hammer:

So the metro does pass Camp nou, but the stop isn't built yet..

Oke, I need to read better.. icard:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Man, that L9/L10 situation is complicated. :hammer:


A bit. 



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> So the metro does pass Camp nou, but the stop isn't built yet..


By February 2016, when it opens, like the rest of the extension to the airport, L9 shuttle trains will pass through Camp Nou without calling there, and the station won't be built by then at all, as the Camp Nou shaft will still be theoretically in use.


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

437.001 said:


> *L9-Extension between Zona Universitària and Aeroport T1.*
> 
> Test runs have started between Mas Blau and Aeroport T1 stations.
> The press and authorities visited the section between Aeroport T1 and Aeroport T2.
> ...



So the new subway station is built next to the existing train station but the future train station will be located further towards the terminal. Wouldn't it have been more sensible to build the subway station closer to where the train station will be located in the future?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Vaud said:


> So the new subway station is built next to the existing train station but the future train station will be located further towards the terminal.


I wouldn' t pay much attention to what politicians or journalists say. 
I for one don't believe that the extension they propose will ever open (under the airport runways and in deltaic soil? :sly: That would not be cheap...).

Besides, once this new extension opens, I think that we should be able to see how many passengers really use it, and by how much it will increase the use of commuter rail and its connection to the metro.



Vaud said:


> Wouldn't it have been more sensible to build the subway station closer to where the train station will be located in the future?


That would have been the theory, yes. But then there's politicians.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^It is a very unusual thing, you cannot see it in many metros. Now, I just remember something similar in one station of Lisbon and one of London. But I cannot remember the name of those stations...
:dunno:


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^It is a very unusual thing, you cannot see it in many metros. Now, I just remember something similar in one station of Lisbon and one of London. But I cannot remember the name of those stations...
> :dunno:


Don´t know if it´s still working at Miqual/Adickesallee in Frankfurt.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^It is a very unusual thing, you cannot see it in many metros. Now, I just remember something similar in one station of Lisbon and one of London. But I cannot remember the name of those stations...
> :dunno:


On the other hand, no metro service runs beyond Sarrià station.
And that's beyond Sarrià, so that's commuter rail.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^But working as a RER or regional metro!


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*El Putxet*

Station opened in 1954.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^But working as a RER or regional metro!


...which has its own thread. :|


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

The last 10 January, El Prat de Llobregat City Council inaugurated the Catalonia Square of the city. At the same time, the station situated under this new square was opened to the public of the city to view the station before of the inauguration in February 2016. 
Obviously, this visit was a great opportunity to the people of El Prat because they are waiting the subway since 20 years.

Cheers!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Which line would that be? L9/10?


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
Line 9, between Airport T1 and Universitary Zone.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Amazing photos, DAVROCA5.
kay:
Next time, let me know to go to this type of "openings"!


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Source from here


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

from here


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

TMB is the operator of the Barcelona Metro line 9. Siemens press picture.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^TMB operates metro lines 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 9, 10 and 11.
FGC operates metro lines 6, 7 and 8.
:yes:


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

Jaume I​ 
Station opened in December, 1926.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Official video of TMB of the tests in the L9 South. 
The first stations are stopped by the economical crisis.
The last station of the video are "Fira", not "Europa Fira".

Enjoy!!!! :banana:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

davroca5 said:


> Enjoy!!!! :banana:


More than "enjoying", I've actually wet my pants. 

:drool:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^It has double-level underground section, like most L9/L10 route, right?


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^It has double-level underground section, like most L9/L10 route, right?


Yes. The section between the depot of Zona Franca to Zona Universitària (and Sagrera) are double-level tunnel, but the section between Airport T1 and Zona Universitaria (L9 South) are a common tunnel of 9m diameter. Also, a part of this section are "mine tunnel" (I don't know the translation to English ). This tunnel appears in minute 1:57 to the end.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^It has double-level underground section, like most L9/L10 route, right?


Of all you've seen in the video, most part is L10, the part that will not open yet, and will be used only as an access to the Zona Franca depot.

In the video only appears a small section of L9, the one between the Gornal shaft and Fira station, as well as images of Fira station (that the video wrongly describes as Europa-Fira station, which is not true, the station that appears on the video is Fira, designed by Toyo Ito). 

That section of L9 was excavated as mine tunnel between the shaft and Europa-Fira, and with cut-and-cover between Europa-Fira and Fira, while the rest of it between Fira and Aeroport T1 was excavated with a 9m diameter TBM.

The rest of the video, that is, all the L10 section in viaduct between the Zona Franca depot and the tunnel portal, and the rest of it between the Motors tunnel portal and the Gornal shaft, is in double-level tunnel bored with 12m diameter TBM.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

slimydog said:


> Just came back from my first trip to BCN. As part of my trips and usage of city metros, I like to purchase the local (non-tourist) rechargeable, smart card/integrated card for the city as a souvenir, and I was curious why BCN does not have one?
> 
> The closest thing that I could get was the Hola! BCN card. Is there something that I may have missed? I would think that with all the systems (TMB, FGC, RENFE, trams, etc.), that a rechargeable, smart card would be perfect.


We have integrated travelcards since the year 2000: T10, T50, T70, etc...
:yes:
Hola BCN is a "tourist trap", very expensive and not full integrated!
:bash::bash:


kbbcn said:


> It does have “integrated” cards. Most cards sold are valid on all means of transport within the metropolitan area (and further out, based on the number of zones you pay for). The most used card is the 10 ride T-10, valid for (almost) all transport within the central zone (zone 1). But they are not rechargeable, and only a bit smart.
> 
> There are talks of a smart card being introduced. But to be honest, I don’t think that not having such a system is a major problem. The investment needed for such an introduction can be better used elsewhere. (And for visitors, having the T-10 card and no “smart” system makes this probably one of the cheapest cities to travel in. I am personally fed up with having to pay, in other cities, for rechargeable cards – not the value, but the actual card – that I am only going to use for a day or two.)


^^I totally agree with you!
Now with T10 every trip costs 99 cents, with 3 free transfers in 75 min.!!
kay:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

T10 is a very good value. As a visitor you probably can't do better than that unless you spend half a day just riding a metro.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

The 'T-10' card is usable for 10 trips right? Any conditions to prevent people from using it 'cheaper' than it's supposed to work?
In holland public transport has become A real scammingbusiness, not just for irregular users, also for regular commuters..


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Doesn't matter. Fraud in Barcelona is too high anyway, sadly. 
Lots of people just jump over the fare barriers, or get just behind you and push you to cross them right next to you so as the barrier won't detect them.
Although on the FGC lines they've put a new video system to hunt fare dodgers, and it looks like it's working just fine... :naughty:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

pfpstore said:


> awesome post , cant wait for next pic


For you 










Zona Universitària station, the final station of the L9 South. :banana:

Source: https://instagram.com/handrobcn


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> The 'T-10' card is usable for 10 trips right? Any conditions to prevent people from using it 'cheaper' than it's supposed to work?
> In holland public transport has become A real scammingbusiness, not just for irregular users, also for regular commuters..


T10 for 10 trips (every trip lasts for 75 minutes and you can transfer up to 3 times).
T50 is for 50 trips.
T70 is for 70 trips.

Forget Hola BCN travelcard! It is a tourist trap and not valid for all transport companies, for example: NO night buses included!!
:bash::bash:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Provisional entrance to Zona Universitària station of the L3. This access will be the future entrance to L9 South in 2016.
In the L3 station they are installing elevators between platforms and the hall.



davidet said:


> Access to Zona Universitària, just opened today.
> 
> Hall (the walls are white, but the contrast with the light exterior makes it look dark)
> 
> ...


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

The works continue in Zona Universitària station...



nitrasc said:


> Avui he tornat a Zona Universitària i es noten bastant els canvis.
> 
> Primer de tot, han urbanitzat gairebé per complet tot el voltant del futur accés a l'L9, encara que les obres de l'ascensor vestíbul-carrer i de les escales mecàniques sembla que van més endarrerides.
> 
> ...



And a surprise:



Bitxofo said:


> Hello!
> :hi:
> Today I found a friend who works in the L9. He said that the section of the Aeroport inaugurate the *February 20, 2016*, and that he has assigned him to work there.
> :yes:
> ...


^^ Translated from Google Translate.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

A friend of mine working in L9 told me on Saturday morning than the stretch from Barcelona Airport to Zona Universitària will be opened on February the 20th, 2016.
:banana2: :banana2:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

@Bitxofo: that's good news.. :banana:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

The works continues in Zona Universitària station:










^^ This is a lamp installed on the roof of the hall. Is awesome! :cheers:

And the video of the construction:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Collblanc station:





































Can Tries | Gornal station:










More: *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...00351515646&type=3&comment_id=813356125450064*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello!
:hi:
Yesterday Sunday I was working as a volunteer in the trains depot of Can Zam for Barcelona metro L9 North and L10 North. Here I show you 3 photos:

http://imgur.com/a/oVL3D


----------



## tallstuffisgood (Oct 26, 2015)

looks a lot different to the Gornal I know


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
Can Tries|Gornal station of L9 South is not the same as Gornal of FGC. The two stations are separated by 1km aprox.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

The hall of Zona Universitària station. Under construction:










(source: https://www.instagram.com/handrobcn/)


----------



## gam241010 (Oct 7, 2015)

buitiful and clean metro


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Works in progress to open the metro line 9 from Barcelona Airport to Zona Universitària in February 2016:


davroca5 said:


> A la pàgina web de TMB han creat un apartat anomenat "Metro automàtic", on apareix informació i documents interessants sobre les línies automàtiques, inclosa la L9 Sud.
> Entre d'altres hi ha això :drool: :
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait!!
:banana2: :apple:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Regarding to that extension:


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

When will be finished the whole line 9 (including the the central part)?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

FabriFlorence said:


> When will be finished the whole line 9 (including the the central part)?


Nobody knows for certain


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> When will be finished the whole line 9 (including the the central part)?


Between 2020 and 2030...
:nuts:


----------



## bigcoaster (Aug 20, 2015)

FabriFlorence said:


> When will be finished the whole line 9 (including the the central part)?


Some kilometres still have to be bored and the catalan governement has no money to invest on it. At least ten years to be fully operational.

In the upcoming years we will se the opening of the L10 Sud branch between Zona Universitària and Zona Franca, where the workshops are. In this sections only last minute works have to be made, the problem is that there isn't enough trains to operate the two lines at the same time so we have to wait until new trains arrive (which by the way haven't been ordered yet).

After the opening of L9 Sud and the L10 Sud we will probably see (it's not for sure) the opening of some stations beyond la Sagrera, the current ending of L9 Nord and L10 Nord. From two to five new stations could be opened but there is still a lot of work to do in there so don't believe in it much.

In the end, L9 and L10 will be completed after the Sagrada Família is finished! :nuts:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a Barcelona metro map from 2009. L9 had just seen its first stretch opened, between Can Zam and Can Peixauet:



gincan said:


> TMB by arlandavargen, on Flickr



And...

This will be (part of) the Barcelona metro map from February 2016 on, when the new extension of L9 opens between Zona Universitaria and Aeroport T1:



Niat said:


>


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ is it planned to use the metro between T1 and T2 as the link between both terminals and offer it for free? Since the trains would continue further it could be a bit of a mess with the travellers, but it would be a waste not to use it and keep drivers and buses for the service.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ No, the use of metro between both terminals won't be free of charge.

Moreover, there will be an extra fare for those passengers traveling to the airport by metro, unless they use integrated tickets (like T10).


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

They could do a special reduced fare for the rides between terminals only.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ No, the use of metro between both terminals won't be free of charge.
> 
> Moreover, there will be an extra fare for those passengers traveling to the airport by metro, unless they use integrated tickets (like T10).


News from today:

Single ticket to BCN airport will cost 4.50€ (2.35€ are airport supplement) and the same for travelcard T10 1 zone!
:bash::bash:
Other travelcards like T50, T mes, T trimestre, etc. will not pay any airport supplement.
Airport workers, like me, will NOT need to pay any supplement.
:dunno:
This line 9 South will open on Feb. the 13th or the 16th, with 15 stations in 20 kilometres. The total time from one end to the other end will be 30 minutes, from Aeroport T1 to Zona Universitària.
kay:
A lot of people, me included, will test this line on January 30th, 2 weeks before its opening!

Link:
www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/barcelona/billete-metro-l-9-aeropuerto-prat-costara-euros-4775186


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

wow, but it is expensive!!! For the people in the airport there is a free shuttle service like every 10 min :banana:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

ukraroad said:


> wow, but it is expensive!!! For the people in the airport there is a free shuttle service like every 10 min :banana:


^^Airport workers will pay NO supplement!
Airport passengers have got free buses between all terminals every 4 minutes.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

People often forget large international airports are massive employment centers, often one of the top employers in any city, and one that operates not the usual office hours only. In several airports fit with subway, workers are a substantial part of ridership. I'm sure taxis and transfer vans/buses will still have some market left after the opening of the new line, but it will surely help commuter workers that travel daily there!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> People often forget large international airports are massive employment centers, often one of the top employers in any city, and one that operates not the usual office hours only. In several airports fit with subway, workers are a substantial part of ridership. I'm sure taxis and transfer vans/buses will still have some market left after the opening of the new line, but it will surely help commuter workers that travel daily there!


^^Totally true!
BCN airport now has got more than 100000 direct and indirect workers, and this figure is increasing every month...
:runaway:
We all need a real mass transit every 7 or 8 minutes, with normal travelcard prices!!
:yes:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Works in progress...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

More progress at Airport Terminal 2:
They are connecting the new metro station with the old train station beside Terminal 2.
:yes:
Photo of today 7/1/2016 at 13:30:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Works in progress. Today Tuesday at 1:30pm:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Metro to BCN Airport opening on Friday 19/2/2016:

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/b...92/inauguracion-metro-aeropuerto-el-prat.html

:banana2: :banana2:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Coupled with a strike... :sleepy:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> Coupled with a strike... :sleepy:


Metro strike is from February 22nd to 24th, NOT for the opening!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New update, today at 1:30pm:








^^AEROPORT T2 station.^^


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Metro station AEROPORT T1 today at 4pm:

https://www.facebook.com/DavorBCN/posts/10153917634113566?pnref=story


Now they want to open on February 13th!
:banana: :apple: :cucumber:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Official opening of the L9 South to Barcelona airport will be on February the 12th! 
:banana2: :banana2:

Link: http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/b...50/metro-el-prat-funcionar-12-de-febrero.html


----------



## bigcoaster (Aug 20, 2015)

We have more information about the line on the Mobile World Congress web. There are some FAQ which you may find interesting. There's one question that tells you not to change anymore onto the FGC at Plaça Espanya. This is only right if you're on the L1 or the L5, but not if you're on the L3. If you're on this line, keep changing at Plaça Espanya, it is a lot faster than going to Zona Universitària, but it will cost you an extra single-ticket unless you travel with card (T10 or T-Dia for example).

Mobile World Congress (Metro)

And the Metro map with the new L9 south stretch (19 new km of automatic line).

New Metro map


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The link that you provide for the new metro map is not working...
:sly:
This is the correct link:
https://www.mobileworldcongress.com/wp-content/uploads/TMB-Metro-Map.pdf?c1bcb8


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Update of the works of the metro station AEROPORT T2, today at 2:30pm:











17 days left to open!!
:banana2:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New video:
http://www.ccma.cat/tv3/alacarta/te...del-metro-obrira-el-mes-que-ve/video/5580359/

kay:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Today I went to work to BCN AIRPORT by metro:



Bitxofo said:


> Las pruebas muy bien.
> Hemos entrado por Cèntric a las 10:30, hemos tomado el metro de las 10:45 a la T1, y luego varios metros a todas las otras estaciones abiertas: Aeroport T1, Cèntric, Fira, Torrassa y Collblanc. Había un tren cada 7 minutos. He salido por T1 a las 13:55 y he entrado a trabajar en mi Ofi. de la T1 a las 14h.
> kay:
> He tomado unas 300 fotos, pero como estoy trabajando y es un horror colgarlas todas, os pongo 4:
> ...


Official opening will be on February the 12th!!
:banana: :apple: :cucumber: :carrot:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Would it still not be faster to take the train to T2 and then metro for those who need T1? No doubt depends where one starts from, but let's assume Sants railway station.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Sunfuns said:


> Would it still not be faster to take the train to T2 and then metro for those who need T1? No doubt depends where one starts from, but let's assume Sants railway station.


The quickest now will be Metro from T1 to El Prat train station and then, in El Prat train station, trains every 15 min. to Barcelona centre!
^^But all that will cost you more than the price of AEROBUS, which is 5.90€... Metro+train: 6.65€
:runaway:


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

More images of the test runs.



davroca5 said:


> Escalators at *Collblanc* station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kunagi said:


> Gap between train and platform screen door at *Torrassa* station.





jordiq said:


> At *Fira* station, a sign indicating that the single ticket and the T-10 are not valid to travel to the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





davroca5 said:


> *Cèntric* station.





jordiq said:


> Escalators at *Torrassa* station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kunagi said:


> Connection to L5 at *Collblanc* station.





Kunagi said:


> Entrance at *Collblanc* station.





bigcoaster said:


> Section with triple-track between Europa-Fira and Fira stations. Will be used by trains terminating at either Europa-Fira or Fira.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

davroca5 said:


>


Good to see that they have left room for a future extension of L2 from Sant Antoni to Parc Logístic and on to Aeroport T1 taking over (or coexisting with) L9.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My video:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Is there any reason for Lines 9 and 10 sharing the same corridor (from Can Tries Gornal to Bon Pastor)? Within that corridor, do Lines 9 and 10 have two tracks each, or do the two lines merge onto the same pair of tracks at the southwest and northeast of the Barcelona area?

I think developing a corridor that is being shared by two metro lines with two tracks for each of them is really expensive.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ L9 and L10 will share tracks between Can Tries Gornal and Bon Pastor. 

Unfortunately, it's unlikely that the common section between Zona Universitària and La Sagrera will be finished during the next 10 years.

Hopefully we'll see an opening of the southern L10 branch in a few years, but that will depend on the acquisition of new trains, which are needed to open new sections without compromising headways.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

arctic_carlos said:


> Unfortunately, it's unlikely that the common section between Zona Universitària and La Sagrera will be finished during the next 10 years.


How much has been built there already and how much is just on paper?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, basically there were two TBM in charge of boring the tunnels. One had to bore between Camp Nou and Mandri, and the other one between Sagrera and Mandri.

The first one reached Manuel Girona station and then it was stopped. The second one reached Lesseps station and then it was also stopped. Now the government says that the one in Manuel Girona will be in charge of boring the whole section up to Lesseps, as the one in Lesseps is damaged and cannot be repaired. Therefore, the two TBM will be dismantled and removed in Lesseps station.

However, the current government has been covering and remodeling most station shafts and construction areas in the past months, in order to reduce annoyances to residents. Hence, nobody really expects that construction of that section will restart anytime soon.

If only they finished boring the tunnel (even though no stations would be built, nor tracks laid), the situation would improve, as currently the government has to pay the maintenance costs of one of the TBMs (and it has been doing so for the last 5 years!). Furthermore, Collblanc - Zona Universitària section (on the Airport branch opening in two weeks) will have to be operated with just a single track, and without Camp Nou station, as the second track cannot be laid until the stopped TBM completes its tasks (Camp Nou station is used as an extraction shaft for the central section of L9/10).


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Fira*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ L9 and L10 will share tracks between Can Tries Gornal and Bon Pastor.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's unlikely that the common section between Zona Universitària and La Sagrera will be finished during the next 10 years.


Not only is it unlikely, it's basically impossible.

They have too much left to open, and too little money.

But I guess that, L10 excepted, things could move on by opening small sections.



arctic_carlos said:


> Hopefully we'll see an opening of the southern L10 branch in a few years, but that will depend on the acquisition of new trains, which are needed to open new sections without compromising headways.





Sunfuns said:


> How much has been built there already and how much is just on paper?


*1) Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega station (L9).*

Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega station is already finished, it gives an access to the cargo terminals, but for some reason that isn't very clear at all, won't be opening on February 12, even though it could generate passengers from day one. It definitely is the next step, or should be. 

*2) Can Tries-Gornal to Zona Franca-ZAL (L10).*

L10 between Can Tries-Gornal and Zona Franca-ZAL is very advanced.
Trains already use it as the access to the Zona Franca-ZAL depot.
The problem is that stations aren't finished yet, and there's a lack of rolling stock.

To open that section they need to save money for new rolling stock for L2 and L4, so that could allow all class 9000 trains to be moved to L9/L10, to both the Can Zam (north side) and Zona Franca (south side) depots.
Until this is achieved, there is no way L10 can be opened between Can Tries-Gornal and at the very least, Foc.

But then again, this could pose a headway trouble between Collblanc and Zona Universitaria, as that section is in single track. 

One solution could be to make L10 trains terminate at Collblanc, while L9 trains would continue on to Zona Universitaria.

Another solution would be...

*3) double tracking of Collblanc to Zona Universitaria and opening of Camp Nou station (L9/L10).*

...to build a new extraction shaft at Campus Nord, which would replace the existing one at Camp Nou station, and which is what has kept this section from being double-tracked and Camp Nou station from being opened. 

This new extraction shaft would allow the double-tracking of the section Collblanc-Zona Universitaria, and would also allow to open Camp Nou station, which would be an important source of passengers, not only because of FC Barcelona, but also because that's next to the south side of the Zona Universitaria campus (its working name was "Campus Sud"), and last but not least, because it will have a connection with tram lines T1, T2 and T3 (at Avinguda de Xile tram stop). 

Although this would be more expensive than just making L10 trains terminate at Collblanc, of course.

*4) Sagrera-Lesseps (L9/L10).*

This section has already been tunnelled, with one of the TBM's dead at Lesseps station, it will have to be dismantled and removed right there.
The stations between Lesseps and Sagrera are all at an advanced construction stage in terms of structure, with the exception of the station named Muntanya (or Travessera de Dalt) which hasn't been started. 

I find it likely that the stretch between Sagrera and Guinardó-Hospital de Sant Pau will be the first on this section to open.

Anyway, this opening would imply the closure of the current L9/L10 Sagrera station, which is provisory and will be used by the L4 extension between La Pau and Sagrera.

*5) La Pau-Sagrera (L4).*

This extension is also part of the L9/L10 works, and it is very advanced, with both its ends finished and in use, but there is a short section missing (around 700 m at most) that hasn't been started.
Precisely this non-built section will include Santander station.
I don't know how much of a priority the L4 extension is, but it definitely would be one of the cheapest parts of all the remaining works. 

*6) Zona Universitaria-Lesseps (L9/L10).*

Only the section between Zona Universitaria and Manuel Girona has been tunnelled, with the TMB trapped under Manuel Girona Street.
This TBM should be able to bore the remaining section till Lesseps.

As for the stations, Manuel Girona station hasn't been started at all, and the other stations are at varying degrees of completion, but none of them is advanced at all.

And then there is...

*7) La Ribera station (L9).*

The bad side of planning in advance. This station is finished and ready to open, but it's right in the middle of a cabbage field. It's thought to serve a potential new development at El Prat de Llobregat, but it's not likely that it will be open in a few decades. Definitely the most useless part of this line, at the moment. There was absolutely no need to finishing it, they could have just built the structure and leave it unfinished. Now they have a finished station that will be left as a ghost station for decades, the idiots. :no:

*8) connection at Parc Logístic to a future extension of L2 to Sant Antoni (L2/L9).*

The good side of planning in advance. They have left room for the longtime planned and ever-postponed L2 extension.
This would allow L2 taking over L9 between Parc Logístic and Aeroport T1, or both lines sharing tracks on this section.
L2 would/will be a much more convenient access to central Barcelona from the airport, and this extension would turn L2 into the busiest line by a mile. 
... and would also become a sort of pickpocket's paradise, as it would connect the airport, the Montjuic museums, the two congress and exhibition halls, the old town, the centre, the Sagrada Familia, four commuter rail stations and plenty of high density quarters. :shifty::naughty:

*9) Sagrera-AVE station (L4/L9/L10).* 

It's unfinished, although relatively advanced. Its opening depends entirely on the completion of the new main railway station.



arctic_carlos said:


> However, the current government has been covering and remodeling most station shafts and construction areas in the past months, in order to reduce annoyances to residents. Hence, nobody really expects that construction of that section will restart anytime soon.


I think there is room to do it, but they will have to do it by phases.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed answer. I see it's complicated, but not completely hopeless... 

In any case I find Barcelona's metro to be a pretty good already when compared to other cities in the same 3-5 million inhabitants range.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a what will be completed first pool which includes lines 9 and 10 . Other contestants include the last section of A-22 motorway near Huesca, the new Mestalla stadium in Valencia, and the Tokyo megapyramid. An earlier iteration of this pool had a section of N-260 in place of A-22, that section was finally completed and open to traffic in 2012.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ The oldest trains in service are those of class 3000 (L3). They were received between 1986 and 1988, so they're almost 30 years old.

Then we have class 4000 (L1), which were received between 1987 and 1990.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
I see davroca5 hasn't posted the photos here yet... :colbert:

The oldest rolling stock are class 3000 (on L3) and class 4000 (on L1), but they've been refurbished recently, now they look almost new.

The photos davroca5 should've posted here are images of the first class 2000 train (from L3, ex-L2) to be refurbished. 
They really needed it. They're not the oldest, but they looked like it.

After class 2000, then class 2100 will be refurbished.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
 (again :lol

Class 2000 upgrade:



El Llop said:


> Finalment estem en disposició de poder ensenyar part de la reforma dels trens de la sèrie 2000. La major part s'ha dut a terme als tallers de Tradinsa a Lleida però la finalització s'està fent als tallers de la L3 de Sant Genís. Encara falta per enllestir l'interior del tren però la feina es troba molt avançada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The class 2000 are circulating since 1992.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
That's the boy! :hug:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Me today at Terminal 1 in Barcelona Airport, HE HE...









:runaway:


----------



## Vinals (Jul 23, 2013)

It's coming...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

Only one day left!  L9 between Zona Universitària and Aeroport T1 will be inaugurated on February 12.

Can Tries-Gornal station entrance:



sequera said:


>




Zona Universitària new station entrance (common for L9 and L3):



NachoGomez said:


>


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Under Terminal 1 of BCN Airport:










I edit in order to add this:








^^Free ticket for the opening on Friday!


----------



## DavidVazGuijarro (Jan 29, 2016)

Bitxofo said:


> Under Terminal 1 of BCN Airport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que ese ticket ya ha sido utilizado... ¿Me equivoco? :nuts:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

...plus two pictures from the northern side of L9/L10.

(translated)



DavidVazGuijarro said:


> They're updating the maps on some L2 trains.
> 
> 
> IMG_20160210_193904 by David Vaz Guijarro, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Since this morning in my office at Terminal 1:



























^^How many do you want?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

MORNING:


Bitxofo said:


> Since this morning in my office at Terminal 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFTERNOON:
Been here at 6:30pm:

AEROPORT T1 station is very clean now!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations Barcelona from me on opening of new Line 9 South. Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/es/bcn/bcn-region-map.htm


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

Well... so it's open! 

At Zona Universitària station, shortly before the opening:



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

Outside Collblanc station, waiting for the line to open:



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>




Outside Zona Universitària station, waiting for the authorities to enter (some ready to protest):



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>




Outside Can Tries-Gornal station, waiting for the line to open:



sequera said:


>





sequera said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

Inside the train. 

I don't know wether it was full because it was the first day or not, but you could already spot some tourists:



davroca5 said:


>



Some images of Europa-Fira station, an inaugural ticket, and inside the train:



Kunagi said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

At Zona Universitària station:



davroca5 said:


>




Inside a train:



davroca5 said:


>




At Mercabarna station:



davroca5 said:


>




At Mas Blau station:



davroca5 said:


>




At Aeroport T2 station:



davroca5 said:


>




At Aeroport T1 station:



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks great! I counted 8 completely new stations besides the airport. What kind of area is it where the line goes through? Regular living areas or more like industrial part?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Both things.

Mas Blau, Mercabarna and Parc Logístic stations are located within industrial parks, whereas Parc Nou, Cèntric, El Prat Estació, Les Moreres, Can Tries Gornal, Torrassa, and Collblanc stations are in residential areas.

Fira and Europa Fira stations are located in the fairgrounds, although there are some new residential developments nearby. Zona Universitària is just next to a big university campus (University of Barcelona and Polytechnic University of Catalonia), but there are also some residential areas close to the station.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Europa-Fira station is in the middle of a business area, too.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

*Cèntric* station.

Located at El Prat de Llobregat (greater Barcelona).

Some of us think it would be better if it were called "El Prat Centre" instead.



DavidVazGuijarro said:


> IMG_0399 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0400 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

*Parc Nou* station.

Located at El Prat de Llobregat (greater Barcelona).

NOT to be mistaken by Camp Nou. 

This station serves one of the worst suburbs in greater Barcelona.

It is strongly advised not to use this station after dark.

Btw, the quarter is called "Sant Cosme", and many of us would like this station to be called this way, not "Parc Nou".



DavidVazGuijarro said:


> IMG_0075 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0076 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr





DavidVazGuijarro said:


> IMG_0313 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0314 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

More passengers inside a class 9000 train.



DavidVazGuijarro said:


> IMG_0248 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

*Aeroport T2* station.

Connection to Rodalies Renfe commuter rail line R2.

Located next to *Aeroport* railway station.

If you arrive here by train, and you're going to T1, you must take L9 here.

And if you're coming from T1, and you're going to Sants railway station to get your AVE or TGV, or further north towards places like Granollers or Sant Celoni, you must change here, too.



DavidVazGuijarro said:


> IMG_0249 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0256 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9 | Southern extension (Zona Universitaria-Aeroport T1).*

*Aeroport T1* station.

Located under the main airport terminal. 

End of the line, all change please. 



DavidVazGuijarro said:


> IMG_0095 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0096 by David Vaz Guijarro, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

They are not planning to cancel the free shuttle between T1 and T2, are they? That would be :mad2:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
As far as I know, they don't.


----------



## Suissetralia (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ how much does it cost to go from T2 to T1 using the subway? IMHO they should distribute free tickets to transfer from one terminal to the other, what's the point of keeping those buses and drivers if there's already an automatic train linking both terminals


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ 4.5€, the same price that going from the airport to Barcelona, as there's no reduced fare for metro trips between both terminals.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L10 | Southern extension (Can Tries Gornal-Zona Franca ZAL).*

This video had already been posted, but it's interesting since it shows all the L10 south stations but one.

This will be the next extension of the Barcelona metro to open, or at least part of what appears on the video will definitely be.

Currently L10 south is in service, but only as a technical branch.

We still don't know wether it will open in one go or not.






0:45 the train leaves Zona Franca ZAL depot
0:56 Zona Franca-ZAL station
1:02 Zona Franca-Port station
1:08 Zona Franca-Litoral station
1:16 Motors station?
1:21 Foc station (aka Foc Cisell, future connection to L2)
1:26 Foneria station
1:31 Ildefons Cerdà station (future connection to FGC)
1:37 Provençana station
1:43 Can Tries Gornal junction with the L9 south, now in service.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Sunfuns said:


> They are not planning to cancel the free shuttle between T1 and T2, are they? That would be :mad2:


^^No, never. Same like in Madrid airport.




Suissetralia said:


> ^^ how much does it cost to go from T2 to T1 using the subway? IMHO they should distribute free tickets to transfer from one terminal to the other, what's the point of keeping those buses and drivers if there's already an automatic train linking both terminals


No, the metro belongs to Generalitat (regional government), the free buses belong to AENA (managed by Spanish government). Different managers for different services.
The metro is not a shuttle for the terminals, it is a mean of public transportation to go to Barcelona city and all the towns of Great Barcelona.
The free buses are an airport mean of transportation between all terminals, and it's free of charge because of that!
kay:



arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ 4.5€, the same price that going from the airport to Barcelona, as there's no reduced fare for metro trips between both terminals.


^^Correct!
:yes:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

437.001 said:


> 1:16 Motors station?


I guess, you are right, because Motors will be a ghost station and will not be opened with the rest of Line 10 Sud. Because of lack of development around the station, station will open at the later date


----------



## bigcoaster (Aug 20, 2015)

The user @DavidVazGuijarro has posted this amazing timelapse video in the catalan phorum. In the real life it takes 32 minutes to travel from Zona Universitària to Aeroport T1, in this video just 5. Enjoy it!:cheers:



DavidVazGuijarro said:


> I hope you enjoy it:
> 
> *Zona Universitaria - Aeroport T1*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Very nice!
kay:

And this info for SUNFUNS & SUISSETRALIA:



Sunfuns said:


> They are not planning to cancel the free shuttle between T1 and T2, are they? That would be :mad2:


^^No, never. Same like in Madrid airport.




Suissetralia said:


> ^^ how much does it cost to go from T2 to T1 using the subway? IMHO they should distribute free tickets to transfer from one terminal to the other, what's the point of keeping those buses and drivers if there's already an automatic train linking both terminals


No, the metro belongs to Generalitat (regional government), the free buses belong to AENA (managed by Spanish government). Different managers for different services.
The metro is not a shuttle for the terminals, it is a mean of public transportation to go to Barcelona city and all the towns of Great Barcelona.
The free buses are an airport mean of transportation between all terminals, and it's free of charge because of that!
kay:



arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ 4.5€, the same price that going from the airport to Barcelona, as there's no reduced fare for metro trips between both terminals.


^^Correct!
:yes:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> I guess, you are right, because Motors will be a ghost station and will not be opened with the rest of Line 10 Sud. Because of lack of development around the station, station will open at the later date


The problem is that the area around Motors station is being developed by now.
Now there's both businesses and housing, and that will only grow.

The Zona Franca neighbours claim for its opening, while they couldn't care less about the viaduct stations that serve the industrial area.

Which in a way it's understandable, since this is the last big area in inner Barcelona that is devoid of tramway, metro or commuter rail.

So I wouldn't be so sure about Motors station not opening. 
It may not open along with the more advanced ones, but it could also get a sudden impulse to its construction.

Or not. We'll see.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Most likely metro extensions after L9 south and L10 south.*

These are the three extensions I find the most likely to come after the current L9 south and L10 south work is complete.

*L9/L10 north Sagrera-Guinardó* _(inside blue area)_
Probably the following extension after L10 south.
It's the second most advanced section of the unopened sections, the first being L10 south. 





*L4 La Pau-Sagrera* _(inside blue area)_
In blue the part that's still not built.
The rest is already in service, be it as provisory terminus for L9/L10 north, be it as technical branch for L2 and L4 to get to the Triangle depot.





*L3 Trinitat Nova-Trinitat Vella*
There's nothing started in this extension.
But it's a short section (only one station), and it would give lots of passengers, as it would connect neighbouring areas that are badly linked.
Of all the metro extensions, it is the one with the highest ratio cost/benefit, as not only it would generate new passengers by itself, but would also make other stations already in service generate new passengers.



Source of the images: *www.amb.cat* (and a little bit of Paint by 437.001).


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Torrassa*


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Is there any plan for the future to build a subway line under Sierra Colserosa, linking it with San Cugat del Vallés, Mirasol and Rubi?

After all, Barcelona suffers from excessive population density in the lowland built-up area and would be served well with some exurban transit-oriented development beyond the mountains with a cluster of skyscrapers in these cities.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ FGC already fulfills this "metro" function with its Barcelona - Vallès line: there are trains every 6 minutes or even less in rush hours between Barcelona and Sant Cugat, where two branches diverge: S1 to Terrassa and S2 to Sabadell.

Therefore there's no need to build a brand-new metro line under the "Serra de Collserola". Besides, Sant Cugat, Rubí or Sant Quirze are too far from Barcelona to be served by a proper metro line; the Collserola mountain range is an important obstacle separating Barcelona from the Vallès area. FGC works like an S-Bahn or suburban rail line with very good headways.

However, it is true that there have been some vague long-term plans (or just politicians promising things, who knows...) to build a second FGC line under Collserola, although it would probably link Glòries or Sagrera in Barcelona with Cerdanyola del Vallès and Universitat Autònoma on the FGC Sabadell line, via Mundet (L3).

Just check this map:

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/es/bcn/bcn-region-map.htm

PS: Vallès Occidental (the county where Sant Cugat, Rubí, Terrassa, Sabadell and Cerdanyola are located, among others) already has 900,000 inhabitants. I mean, there are already lots of people living there! It's not like farmland and forests at all, the area is full of business and industrial parks, universities and research campuses, big cities (Sabadell and Terrassa have 200,000 inhabitants each) and thousands of jobs. It will likely grow in the future, but I don't see any skyscrapers clusters there given that the "lowland" still has plenty of space to grow, especially in old industrial areas that are being renovated (Poblenou, Plaça Europa in L'Hospitalet, the area around the future Sagrera station, etc.).


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

From Zona Universitària to Aeroport T1, complete journey:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^And the same video in 3 minutes:




^^If you are in a hurry! 
:runaway:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Great! The previous one was too long!
Btw. why the new tunnels are so wide at the beginning? It looks like one track is on the upper and the other on the lower level, but the space is maybe for even 4 tracks.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Exactly, the tunnel has two levels between Zona Universitària and Europa | Fira, and there is a track on each level. 

The tunnel is wide in order to allow platforms to be built within the tunnel, thus reducing costs and disruption on the surface; as you can see there's no space for extra tracks at stations, as platforms precisely occupy said space, which is mostly empty in the parts of the tunnel between stations.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
But this space is usually well used to install a track who communicates the two levels of the tunnel (at 3:15 of the first video appears) :yes:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Timing for L9sud, made by PTP:









kay


----------



## kbbcn (Dec 20, 2012)

Bitxofo said:


> Timing for L9sud, made by PTP


Thanks for confirming these travel times. According to Google Maps (and TMB maps) the total travel time is about one hour. According to these planners, it is still faster to travel from Collblanc to the aeroport by Aerobus (combined with other means) than by metro.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

kbbcn said:


> Thanks for confirming these travel times. According to Google Maps (and TMB maps) the total travel time is about one hour. According to these planners, it is still faster to travel from Collblanc to the aeroport by Aerobus (combined with other means) than by metro.


Not true! 
:nono:
By metro:
-From Collblanc to Aeroport T2: 26 min.
-From Collblanc to Aeroport T1: 30 min.
:yes:
Faster and cheaper than Aerobús+other mean to Collblanc!
kay:
GoogleMaps is wrong, try Citymapper better, it is more accurate!


----------



## DavidVazGuijarro (Jan 29, 2016)

Times today: L9, L9S, L10, L11


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Due to metro strike:
-A train every 11 minutes at peak hours.
-A train every 22 minutes the rest of opening hours.
:dunno:
Same for Wednesday!


----------



## bigcoaster (Aug 20, 2015)

^^
Let's be clear, there was an important strike today on the Metro, with 30% of the trains on valley hours, and 50% on peak hours, that's why some automatic lines where having that frequencies.

The user @davroca5 has posted this photo from Line 9 Sud around 8 pm this afternoon:



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
In English you don't say "valley hours", you say "off-peak".


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Lines 9 and 10 are driverless. 
Why are they so affected by the strike?
I would understand if Barcelona had a small subway network but the metro in Barcelona is rather large.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Well, Barcelona now has 180 metro stations and 146 km. Not bad!

But when there is a metro strike there are trains every 11 or 22 minutes instead every 3-6 minutes. So the capacity is not the same and there are some problems with crowds, mainly at peak hours!

The day of the strike some stations had 66% less passengers!
:runaway:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you, that's why what I said I don't understand why driverless lines are so affected by the strike in a large network like Barcelona.
A large network normally means that you could always find some workers for a normal operation in driverless lines. 

In Paris even during the big strike in 2007, the line 14 ran normally.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Actually TMB wanted 100% of normal service in the automatic lines during the strike, but workers unions said NO.
The workers of the automatic lines did not go to the control centre and inside the trains and the stations. Automatic lines cannot work without staff for emergencies and other things...
:dunno:


----------



## Vinals (Jul 23, 2013)

L9/L10 chronology. Don't hesitate to tell me any mistake you found.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^A strecht of line 10 sud is not paralyzed, just delayed.
Barcelona mayor wants to open the line 10 South with just 2 or 3 stations in 2017!
:sly:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Is the new subway service to the airport well trafficked?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^A strecht of line 10 sud is not paralyzed, just delayed.
> Barcelona mayor wants to open the line 10 South with just 2 or 3 stations in 2017!
> :sly:


The map just says Zona Universitària - Sagrera is paralyzed, which is true, while it says that line 10 sud will open in 2018.

Honestly, I don't believe anything will open in 2017. There are only 20 months left until the end of next year, so they should really hurry in order to open two stations before that term expires.



Suburbanist said:


> Is the new subway service to the airport well trafficked?


It seems so, at least with regards to Terminal 1, where metro is the only rail alternative to go anywhere.

Terminal 2 has a railway station with direct trains to the city centre, so passengers seem to prefer the faster one-seat ride than using the metro, which involves at least a transfer to get to the city centre.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> Is the new subway service to the airport well trafficked?


^^L9 sud has got a lot of more passengers from El Prat Estació to Zona Universitària and vice versa, than from Barcelona stations to the airport...
:dunno:
During trade fairs and congresses the line is packed with "yuppies" going from Airport T1 or T2 to FIRA station (fair venue).
:runaway:


----------



## Irene Grandi (Oct 27, 2013)

I used the L9 from the airport the other day, its just useless, for me a person living in the city center of Barcelona, it took me almost an hour and half to get back home. From T1 to Collblanc and then from there to the center is another half hour. 
Next time I am using the aerobus.


----------



## kbbcn (Dec 20, 2012)

I also tried L9S from the airport a few weeks ago. The plan was to get to Collblanc and then L5 into the city. By the time I got to El Prat Estacio I was so fed up with it (especially with the continuously repeated message in 3 languages about the direction of the train and the fact that it stops in all stations) that I switched to a Rodalies train from El Prat instead...


----------



## Fenix_2007 (Apr 22, 2006)

Next time I have to go to the airport, I hope its to T2 because then I can use Rodalies. If not, T1 can be reached by bus and that's better, no matter how much it costs.

I think there's no sense in such a long and annoying ride. And that "special fare"... I rather not go there. It makes no sense, at all, to me.

So please, if you come to Barcelona use Rodalies or bus or, if you have the money, take a taxi. That simple. No metro. Really not recommended if you want to get to downtown in under an hour.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^It depends on which terminal you arrive, at what time and where are you going...

If you arrive to T2, the train is quicker and cheaper, BUT there is ONLY one train every 30 min. The metro is leaving ever 7 minutes!
:dunno:
But, if you arrive to T1, the metro is the best option for El Prat, L'Hospitalet and the South of Barcelona city.
:yes:
Also the airport metro can be the best option at peak hours of traffic!
kay:
For example, at peak hours:
-From T1 to Plaça Catalunya: 40-50 min. by metro. (It can be 1 hour by bus at peak hours!)
:sly:

@Irene Grandi:
From Terminal 1 to city centre it is never 1 hour and a half by metro, at any case! I work at the airport and I do it every day in 40-50 min., from Aeroport T1 to Plaça Catalunya!


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

kbbcn said:


> I also tried L9S from the airport a few weeks ago. The plan was to get to Collblanc and then L5 into the city. By the time I got to El Prat Estacio I was so fed up with it (especially with the continuously repeated message in 3 languages about the direction of the train and the fact that it stops in all stations) that I switched to a Rodalies train from El Prat instead...


Hmm, well, it will presumably be better when the whole line opens and has direct services to a great part of the city? Or is the line just too slow? As for the messages, the one about "stopping at all stations" is overkill, especially as I think Barcelona Metro does not have express services anyway. :lol:

Also, are there plans to upgrade and improve the Cercanias train service to the other terminal and maybe make it more frequent? At the end of the day the Rodalies line will always be faster due to the smaller number of stations and very direct line...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

For everybody:
Today I took the metro in Urquinaona station (city centre) at 13:05 and I arrived to Aeroport T1 at 13:50.
45 minutes in total. 
Not bad!
:yes:
I take it daily from city centre to Airport.
Some days it takes 40 min., some days 45 min., some days 50 min., depending on the transfer at Torrassa station!


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Robi_damian said:


> Also, are there plans to upgrade and improve the Cercanias train service to the other terminal and maybe make it more frequent? At the end of the day the Rodalies line will always be faster due to the smaller number of stations and very direct line...


Actually a new railway line to the Airport is being built right now. It will feature underground stations in both terminals. Here you can see a map of the project:










Source: http://www.pemb.cat/es/proyectos-es...rminal_del_aeropuerto_de_barcelonael_prat/71/


----------



## bigcoaster (Aug 20, 2015)

For everyone saying L9sud it's useless and slow. Hold on until you try it, please, you are giving the wrong image. L9 it's the fastest metro line in the city, with a 37km/h comercial speed. 

*From T1 or T2 to Plaça Catalunya* (Barcelona city centre) *it's 40-50 minutes by metro.*


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Why does it have this serpentine alignment instead of a more direct triangular one?


----------



## Irene Grandi (Oct 27, 2013)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^It depends on which terminal you arrive, at what time and where are you going...
> 
> If you arrive to T2, the train is quicker and cheaper, BUT there is ONLY one train every 30 min. The metro is leaving ever 7 minutes!
> :dunno:
> ...


I live in Sant Pau/Dos de maig, so best case scenario if you get all the connections on time is 75 minutes.
Someone mentioned this, the fact that the metro repeats that it stops in all stations in all stations in 3 languages is annoying as well.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Suburbanist said:


> Why does it have this serpentine alignment instead of a more direct triangular one?


They over emphasized on the connections, trying to squeeze as many as possible into the line, making it clunky, convoluted and uncompetitive against any other form of transport, bicycle included :bash:

The line has some advantages for some isolated cases but mostly it is just to slow to be competitive, it is faster to use the bus in many cases which of cause defeats its purpose.

They should have either bypassed El Prat entirely or covered the fair grounds with L10. They spent billions tunneling the airport branch and in the end no one will use it because it is so slow. The connection with L2 will probably not happen for another 30 years at least if ever.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Irene Grandi said:


> I live in Sant Pau/Dos de maig, so best case scenario if you get all the connections on time is 75 minutes.
> Someone mentioned this, the fact that the metro repeats that it stops in all stations in all stations in 3 languages is annoying as well.


From Aeroport T1 to Sant Pau / Dos de Maig, with 1 change in Collblanc, it takes 55-60 minutes by metro. I did it too!
:yes:
Here you have a map with all the timings:
http://www.transportpublic.org/images/pdf/20160428-planol-ptp.pdf


----------



## bigcoaster (Aug 20, 2015)

Suburbanist said:


> Why does it have this serpentine alignment instead of a more direct triangular one?


Because L9sud is part of the hole L9 project, which is an orbital metro line that will bypass the centre of Barcelona, going through the Universtity Campus (Zona Universitària), the high neighborhoods of Barcelona, which now only have FGC or buses and all the way to Sagrera, where it will continue as it does now L9nord. And the turn in El Prat is to serve more population as it only has one Rodalies stop and is a big city. 

When L2 arrives to Parc Logísitic, from where it will share tracks with L9sud, it will be only 30 minutes from the Airport to the city centre. So building L9sud till the airport is also part of the L2 extension, making it more feasible in the future.




Irene Grandi said:


> I live in Sant Pau/Dos de maig, so best case scenario if you get all the connections on time is 75 minutes.
> Someone mentioned this, the fact that the metro repeats that it stops in all stations in all stations in 3 languages is annoying as well.


If you live in Sant Pau-Dos de Maig it is impossible to get that travel time. I guess that day was strike or there was FCB match and all the line was packed. If it wasn't one of these situation (when it is also strange to take that long), what you are saying just isn't the reality.hno:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

bigcoaster said:


> If you live in Sant Pau-Dos de Maig it is impossible to get that travel time. I guess that day was strike or there was FCB match and all the line was packed. If it wasn't one of these situation (when it is also strange to take that long), what you are saying just isn't the reality.hno:


That might as well be plain trolling.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^It could be...
:sly:

Today I did a longer distance in 59 minutes:
From SANT MARTí to AEROPORT T1, with 2 changes: at CLOT and TORRASSA.
:yes:
59 minutes is not bad!
kay:
And when I arrived to AEROPORT T1 at 13:36, my train was carrying 100 passengers. Not bad!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

More:
Today Thursday I did a longer distance in 60 minutes:
From HORTA to AEROPORT T1, with 1 change at COLLBLANC station.
It is about 30 km. in only 60 min.

It is very good!
:banana2::banana2:


----------



## kbbcn (Dec 20, 2012)

Bitxofo is trying very hard to sell us the new metro line... :lol:

Actually, I think that from Horta (or most stations of the blue line, L5) it really does make sense to use the L9S. Looking at a map you can see that it's almost a direct route.

Personally, with Lesseps being my "home" station, it might become useful once the complete line is finished (even that by that time I will probably be retired and will have stopped travelling for work. I'm not 20 anymore... ). And as said earlier, I considered doing L9S > L5 > L3 to get home, but gave up after a few stations.

Bitxofo, you work at the airport, correct? So you should also keep in mind that for most of us using that line is more expensive than for you.


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

kbbcn said:


> Bitxofo is trying very hard to sell us the new metro line... :lol:
> 
> Actually, I think that from Horta (or most stations of the blue line, L5) it really does make sense to use the L9S. Looking at a map you can see that it's almost a direct route.
> 
> Bitxofo, you work at the airport, correct? So you should also keep in mind that for most of us using that line is more expensive than for you.


It really depends what Terminal you want to get to. If it's Terminal 2, the Rodalies train is pretty much always faster from Northern/Central Barcelona, including from Horta. It's also much cheaper, as you can used the T-10 ticket, for example. The downside being that the Rodalies train has a very low frequency, 2 trains per hour... 

If it's Terminal 1, then the L9S might be faster but it depends on the exact location and time of day: sometimes it might be faster to use the Aerobus.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

First Class 2000 refurbished 



















http://imgur.com/bnUhuZ0
http://imgur.com/1Esgwls
http://imgur.com/yR8b8fZ
http://imgur.com/H2htCNE
http://imgur.com/kjjmHsE
http://imgur.com/kpp9X5O
http://imgur.com/xFI8uuD

Comparison:


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Some news:

*FGC network:*

Apparently Barcelona will get a new metro line! Well, I'm sorry to let you down, but it's just that *L6* will be split into two different lines once upgrade works at Sarrià station are completed. *L6* will be limited to Plaça Catalunya - Sarrià, while new *L12* will be established between Sarrià and Reina Elisenda (yes, a one-station shuttle service). 

Why? Because platforms at Sarrià are to be widened in order to install lifts and as a result one of the four tracks of the station will have to disappear in order to create the necessary extra space. Leaving the station with just 3 tracks, it could still be perfectly possible to run Plaça Catalunya - Reina Elisenda L6 services, but surprisingly the westernmost track of the station (where the Reina Elisenda branch starts) will only be linked to the southbound mainline track. Therefore, it won't be possible to run direct services between Plaça Catalunya and Reina Elisenda (while it could still be possible in the opposite way). In any case, the change won't take place until later this year or early next year.

*TMB network:*

Unfortunately, only two stations of *L10 sud* branch off L9 sud will be opened next year (Foneria and Foc-Cisell). The official reason is that only the city of Barcelona is advancing the necessary funds to the Catalan regional government to complete the works. Conversely, the neighboring city of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat is not willing to pay for the two stations that are located within its boundaries (Provençana and Ildefons Cerdà).

As a consequence, the interchange between L10 sud and FGC L8 in Ildefons Cerdà station won't be opened in the first phase, and we'll have to wait until the regional government can fund the construction of the remaining stations by itself. This issue is somehow ridiculous, as both Barcelona and L'Hospitalet de Llobregat are part of a bigger metropolitan area and municipal borders shouldn't be a key factor when dealing with mobility projects.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Who are these subway passengers listening to announcements? They pretty much all have headphones.


^^People reading books, like me. Also e-books...

Or newspapers, magazines, reviews, etc.
:yes:


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

NEWS!

According to some people working for the metro operating company (TMB), *L10 sud* will open either in December 2017 or in January 2018 with 3 new stations.

Those stations are supposed to be Foneria and Foc (for sure), but there's some uncertainty regarding the third one. Hopefully it will be Ildefons Cerdà, a transfer station with L8. The other option would be to open one of the stations on the viaduct, but that seems less likely.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Then months to prepare study of the project of FGC line 8 extension from Espanya to Gràcia, 4.1 km. and 4 stations.
Link, in Spanish:
http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/b...to-prolongacion-fgc-placa-espanya-gracia.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> Then months to prepare study of the project of FGC line 8 extension from Espanya to Gràcia, 4.1 km. and 4 stations.
> Link, in Spanish:
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/b...to-prolongacion-fgc-placa-espanya-gracia.html


where are those new stations going to go? The article does not have a map, although it looks like there's one right behind the mayor giving the press conference in the photo


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Do all Cercanías ticket include the right to use Metro within the city limits of Barcelona?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> where are those new stations going to go? The article does not have a map, although it looks like there's one right behind the mayor giving the press conference in the photo


^^The map is inside here:
http://premsa.gencat.cat/pres_fsvp/...-llobregat-anoia-dfgc-placa-espanya-gracia.do




Suburbanist said:


> Do all Cercanías ticket include the right to use Metro within the city limits of Barcelona?


^^NO, Rodalies single ticket is only for Renfe Rodalies trains, not for metro, not for tramway, not for buses, etc...
BUT...
It is better and cheaper to buy a T10 travelcard, which serves for ALL public means of transportation, with 3 free transfers in every trip!
:yes:


----------



## kbbcn (Dec 20, 2012)

This could become an interesting route to get from Gràcia to the aeroport (with a connection in Europa-Fira).

And it will probably even be finished before L9 passes by Lesseps... :lol:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

kbbcn said:


> This could become an interesting route to get from Gràcia to the aeroport (with a connection in Europa-Fira).
> 
> And it will probably even be finished before L9 passes by Lesseps... :lol:


^^More than 1 hour by metro.
:crazy:
You can do it now with Rodalies train from Passeig de Gràcia station to Airport Terminal 2 in 24 min., with T10 travelcard.

And with the new train, in 2018, you will be able to do it from Passeig de Gràcia to Airport Terminal 1 in 20 min. But the price for this option will be 6€.
:runaway:


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^The map is inside here:
> http://premsa.gencat.cat/pres_fsvp/...-llobregat-anoia-dfgc-placa-espanya-gracia.do
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be more simple (and cheaper) to build a single tunnel to join both FGC networks from Catalunya to Espana and form a continuous loop?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Vaud said:


> Wouldn't it be more simple (and cheaper) to build a single tunnel to join both FGC networks from Catalunya to Espana and form a continuous loop?


^^Not possible: different gauges 1000mm - 1435mm, different voltages, different trains (5 cars-3 cars), etc.
:dunno:


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

kbbcn said:


> This could become an interesting route to get from Gràcia to the aeroport (with a connection in Europa-Fira).


And, besides what Bitxofo said, there's another problem: you'll have to pay twice, given that single tickets sold in FGC aren't valid for travelling in the L9sud airport stations, and the special airport ticket is only valid in the TMB network. And, what's worse, T-10 is not valid for the L9sud airport stations.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Not possible: different gauges 1000mm - 1435mm,


Yes.



Bitxofo said:


> different voltages,


Not anymore.



Bitxofo said:


> different trains (5 cars-3 cars), etc.


Irrelevant when the gauge is different. 

However, I think that nowadays they have the same loading gauge, so if bogies were changed, they could run on each other's tracks, but not by themselves.

FGC Vallès has 4-car trains (excepting trains for L7 which are 3-car trains. And L12 too? Not sure).

FGC Llobregat has longer platforms, usually trains run as 3-car, but it's not strange to see 6-car trains (3-car+3-car couplings) on certain services.

Another main difference is platform height.

FGC Vallès (L6, L7, L12, S1, S2, S5, S55) is step-free, same platform height as the metro.

FGC Llobregat (L8, S33, S4, S8, R5, R6) is NOT step-free, and only one car of each train is adapted for handicapped people.

And another main difference is the signalling.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi! Works at Foneria station (L10 South). 



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE | Upgrade of Paral.lel station (L2/L3)*

Paral.lel station is being upgraded. They've started with the L2 platforms.
As you can see on the video below (filmed in 2009), the station needed the upgrade, as it has a problem with water infiltrations.



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>





davroca5 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE | Upgrade of Paral.lel station (L2/L3)*

Another image of the L2 platforms.
On the L2 platforms at Paral.lel, trains run on the left.



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>




The upgrade of the L3 platforms has also started by now.
On the L3 platforms at Paral.lel, trains run on the right.



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE | Sant Antoni station (L2)*

Sant Antoni station, as well as the Paral.lel L2 platforms, is the only other station in which trains share the same tunnel, where trains run on the left.

And it is the only station with an island platform where trains run on the left.

The other stations on the stretch of L2 between Paral.lel and Monumental have trains running on the left, however they don't share the same tunnel or platform.

Between Monumental and Badalona Pompeu Fabra, trains run on the right.



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE | USB points on L2*

USB charging points have been installed in at least two class 9000 trains running on L2.

You can plug your mobile phone there.  



DavidVazGuijarro said:


>


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The same in some new trains of L6, L7 and L8, years ago...


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Great )


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good night! Due to MWC 2017 at Fira Gran Via, L9 South has partial services in some rush hours. With this partial trains and the all-stop trains, the line have a very good frequency (3 min) between Collblanc/Torrassa stations and Fira station :yes:

This year, TMB (the public operator of Metro in Barcelona) is doing a very good job with Metro and Bus systems. The last year was disastrous due to the heavy strike of TMB employers...



davroca5 said:


> Partial service between Collblanc and Fira at 6PM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye! :cheers:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi RenanRibeiro, good to have you on this thread. 



RenanRibeiro said:


> Question on the L10 Sud: why the intermediate stations between Zona Franca and Foc won't open in 2018-2019 (like Ecoparc, Port Comercial, etc)? According to that monthly Evolution document, they seem to be completed already. :dunno:


Basically, because that's not Campo Belo, Sapopemba or Santana at all. 

The viaduct stations serve the Zona Franca industrial area, with no neighbourhood in sight.
They're thought to serve only this industrial area, hence it's not a priority to open them right now, even though it would be very easy.
Only the first viaduct station will open in 2019, it seems.

Motors, which is the remaining station between Foc and Zona Franca, and the only underground station of that section, will serve an actual neighbourhood, plus some industrial area, some official buildings (regional government), plus the Montjuic Cemetery. But it's not advanced at all, as it was decided to leave it for a later date.

So for now, only Foc and Foneria stations will open.

Later, Provençana and Ciutat de la Justícia stations will open.

And later, probably the first viaduct station. 

The main priority is to finish the whole tunnel between Manuel Girona and Lesseps, and to open by stages the central missing section between Zona Universitaria and Sagrera.

For which new trains will be needed, or course.


----------



## RenanRibeiro (Jul 28, 2010)

437.001 said:


> Hi RenanRibeiro, good to have you on this thread.
> 
> Basically, because that's not Campo Belo, Sapopemba or Santana at all.
> ...


Thanks for the reply 437.001! 

As you know, coming from a city that still has so much to be done in urban mobility, having a bunch of stations pretty much ready to be open but chose not to do so is very intriguing for me :lol::lol:



Another question, if anybody knows: any news on the L8 extension from Plaza Espanya to Gracia? It's been a while that I don't hear news around this project.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10 | Remaining sections*

*News!!* 

Today an article on La Vanguardia newspaper showed the intentions of the regional government to open the remaining sections, through a €740 million loan from the European Investment Bank (EIB).

As for now, it is just a wish list. The dates may change.

It goes as follows:

-*2018*: New stations Foneria, and Foc (L10 south). Will open on September 8, 2018.

-*2019*: New stations Provençana, and Ciutat de la Justícia (L10 south), and restart of the works by the TBM from Manuel Girona to Lesseps. 

-*2021/2022*: all L9/L10 tunnel bored.

-*2022*: Opening of the four L10 south viaduct stations.

-*2023*: Operation of the whole tunnel, with L9 running from Aeroport T1 to Can Zam, and L10 running from Zona Franca to Gorg, both lines sharing the common section between Can Tries and Bon Pastor. Opening of Camp Nou, Sarria, Lesseps, Guinardo, Sagrera, and Sagrera-AV stations (all common for both L9 and L10). The current Sagrera and Sagrera-AV stations should be abandoned as they're supposed to be for L4 (which should be extended from La Pau through a new station at Santander, but has no date yet).

-*2024*: Opening of Mandri, Sanllehy, and Plaça de Maragall stations (all common for both L9 and L10).

-*2025/2026*: Opening of Motors station (on L10), and also Campus Nord, Manuel Girona, and El Putxet stations (all common for both L9 and L10).

-*At a later unspecified date*: Opening of Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega, La Ribera, Prat de la Riba, and Muntanya stations (that is, if they're not mothballed).

No mention made of any new trains, which is not exactly worrying, but nevertheless not reassuring.

Here's a scheme of the plan:



davroca5 said:


> Source: *La Vanguardia* (article in Spanish)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5 | Ernest Lluch station*

^^
Somewhere in the meantime of all this L9/L10 plan should see the restart of works on the unfinished L5 Ernest Lluch station, which should create a new interchange for the tram lines T1, T2, and T3.
It is located on L5 between Collblanc and Pubilla Cases stations.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

RenanRibeiro said:


> Thanks for the reply 437.001!






RenanRibeiro said:


> As you know, coming from a city that still has so much to be done in urban mobility, having a bunch of stations pretty much ready to be open but chose not to do so is very intriguing for me :lol::lol:


I can see why. 

On the other hand, the L9/L10 soap opera is just about as "great" as the L4-Yellow or L5-Lilac in SP. They're taking just about as long to finish, if not more. L9/L10 had been promised "for 2002", that says it all. 



RenanRibeiro said:


> Another question, if anybody knows: any news on the L8 extension from Plaza Espanya to Gracia? It's been a while that I don't hear news around this project.


That will be built and operated by FGC (our CPTM), and on paper, they're doing the project and all, but I really don't see it happening very soon. :sly:


----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)

So the L9/10 will be fully operational, but the stations in the middle section will be still closed and only opened one after another during a period of several years?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Yes, the first stations will open in 2023 and the missing ones will be added as soon as they’re completed until 2026.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

arctic_carlos said:


> Yes, the first stations will open in 2023 and the missing ones will be added as soon as they’re completed until 2026.


...it seems. Many things can still happen or not happen.


----------



## RenanRibeiro (Jul 28, 2010)

Advertisement on bus stop about the opening of the L10 Sud next Sep 8th:









Source

With this opening, the current L10 (La Sagrera - Gorg) will become L10 Nord:









Source


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

*L10 Sud*

www.urbanrail.net has already updated its Barcelona map, showing the newly opened L10 sud, with its 2 new stations (Foc and Foneria):










http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/es/bcn/barcelona.htm

(Oops the image doesn't appear)

It's a pity the map doesn't show yet the new railway line under construction to the Airport's Terminal 1.


----------



## RenanRibeiro (Jul 28, 2010)

L10 Sud finally open. Pics from regional thread.



GGJ16 said:


> Imatges de les dues noves estacions, extretes dels articles de Viquipèdia per a les respectives estacions. La font original és el document informatiu de la Generalitat:
> 
> Generalitat de Catalunya (pdf)
> 
> ...


----------



## RenanRibeiro (Jul 28, 2010)

L10 Sud appearing on the big maps at some stations:










Also appearing at L9 stations' doors schematics:










Collblanc station main entrance also showing L10 Sud:


----------



## RenanRibeiro (Jul 28, 2010)

Torrassa door schematics:










Next train indication:










Lift signalling:


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

New *Provençana* station on L10 Sud will be opened on the 2nd of March.






Neighboring Ildefons Cerdà / Ciutat de la Justícia station (which will be very close - but not physically connected - to Ildefons Cerdà FGC station) will follow in October.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

New station opened: Provençana 
In October finally will open Ciutat de la Justícia and Zona Franca station.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

New *Provençana* station on L10 opened today. 
Located between already existing Can Tries-Gornal and Foneria stations.
It is in the south of the Santa Eulalia neighbourhood, in the town of Hospitalet de Llobregat. 
This new station is not far from Can Tries-Gornal and Europa-Fira stations on L9, and not very far from Santa Eulalia station on L1.



davroca5 said:


>





sequera said:


>





sequera said:


>





oskir said:


> https://falloutfacts.com/legendary-deathclaw-fallout-new-vegas





The Adventure said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*DISRUPTION FOR WORKS*

:siren: The Barcelona metro network will be heavily disrupted by upgrade works this summer. :siren:

Pay attention to that, or you might face HEAVY overcrowding in places.

The upgrade works are as follows:

-*L1 closed between Clot (excluded) and Fondo, from June 29 to August 30*.
Superstructure will be fully replaced (elimination of ballast and sleepers, replaced by a concrete base), and points will be modified to allow for future partial services.

-*L2 closed between Sagrada Familia (excluded) and Paral.lel, from July 27 to August 30*.
Installment of a new anti-vibration system, and also a new bretelle point at Paral.lel.

-*L5 closed between Can Vidalet (excluded) and Collblanc (excluded), from July 29 to September 01*.
This is because of a new phase of the construction works at the future Ernest Lluch station, located between Collblanc and Pubilla Cases stations. 
This new station will make interchange with the tramway lines T1, T2, T3 much easier.



davroca5 said:


> https://www.tmb.cat/documents/20182..._v06.pdf/78a8b9a9-7982-40c5-8358-d7d44e43c70e




This is the *Sagrera station* platform on *L5*, earlier today, in the morning rush:



437.001 said:


>




:gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah:

...and right now it's only *L1* that's closed. 

:runaway:


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

437.001 said:


> and also a new *bretelle point* at Paral.lel.


That's a double crossover.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Khaul said:


> That's a double crossover.


I notice you're from Sydney. I meant to say it in British English, but I'm not very good at technical English. Is this the way the Brits call it, too?


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

437.001 said:


> I notice you're from Sydney. I meant to say it in British English, but I'm not very good at technical English. Is this the way the Brits call it, too?


I am originally from Barcelona, but grew up mostly in Vigo. Living in Boston, then Sydney for almost 16 years now.

I don't think many English speakers would understand the word "bretelle". That's why I made the comment, for clarification. Double crossover works for both British and American English. You can also say scissors crossover, but it works only for a particular case.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

I am looking for someone in Barcelona who can help me out with some detail photos of series 9000 trains for a 3D project. If someone is able to take photos for me, I would be very thankful. Please contact me via PN or write here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HarryPastanaga (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi, just use google, is filled with images:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ser...rome..69i57.5948j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

HarryPastanaga said:


> Hi, just use google, is filled with images:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ser...rome..69i57.5948j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Google? Never heard of that... :lol:

I was searching in Google for several months, but the photos I need are so special so I was asking for someone who can help me. It's about the pantograph on the roof of the trains. I would need photos of the upper part and the arms.


----------



## ZETA ENGI (Jul 2, 2019)

Barcelona, sèrie 9000

https://www.atm.cat/web/pdf/np/2006/Dossier_trens_serie_9000.pdf

https://wefer.com/w5/tmb/tmb9000.htm

https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Línia_9_del_metro_de_Barcelona


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Some shots:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

They must improve the lighting of the station.

Thanks for the pics EMArg.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

No ... more lighting could be more *heat*. (it was true before LED, I don't know now ...)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

nanar said:


> No ... more lighting could be more *heat*. (it was true before LED, I don't know now ...)


I agree. Certain stations are ovens in summer.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

urbanflight said:


> They must improve the lighting of the station.
> 
> Thanks for the pics EMArg.


New L9 & L10 stations and refurbished stations (Rocafort, Universitat, Passeig de Gràcia...) are equipped with LED lighting


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

*TMB awards the 42 trains that will replace the oldest of subway lines 1 and 3*

*Alstom will manufacture and deliver the new convoys within two and a half years, for an amount of 268 million euros*

https://noticies.tmb.cat/sala-de-pr...e-substituiran-mes-antics-de-linies-1-3-metro


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Beautiful front of the new metro trains!

They will be running in 2 years.
kay:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
And that is an emergency, as it's been revealed that class 3000 and 4000 rolling stock have asbestos, so they must be withdrawn and scrapped as soon as possible.

I'm not sure about class 2000, 2100 and 500, though, as they look almost identical to class 3000 and 4000 from the outside, but actually they're much newer.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L10 south | New station*

Opening of the new station *Ciutat de la Justícia* on L10 south this Saturday 23/Nov/2019.

The opening will be at 15:00 after it will be inaugurated by the authorities.

This new station is located between Provençana and Foneria stations.
It will allow a street interchange with Ildefons Cerdà station of FGC.



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
After that, the next station to open will be Zona Franca, also on L10 south.
It will be one of the stations located on a viaduct.



> Source: *La Vanguardia* (16/Nov/2019)




^^
:siren: ATTENTION: this map is misleading, as Motors station on L10 south WILL NOT OPEN. hno:


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Alstom presented an updated design for the new generation of trains:


Alstom Metropolis Barcelona by Petro Molitain, auf Flickr


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> After that, the next station to open will be Zona Franca, also on L10 south.
> It will be one of the stations located on a viaduct.


What is the current situation with the central section of L9/10?


----------



## HarryPastanaga (Feb 14, 2019)

There isn't a new budget from Catalan Government, and it's needed for the eib(european investment bank) loan of 740 million euros to acomplish the central part of 9/10 lines....


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stuu said:


> What is the current situation with the central section of L9/10?


Zilch.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

437.001 said:


> Zilch.


Or, to be more precise...

1) Tunnel bored between Sagrera (shaft) and Lesseps (excluded).
2) Tunnel bored between Zona Universitaria and somewhere between Campus Nord and Manuel Girona.
3) Stations Plaça Maragall, Guinardó, more or less advanced (the latter in particular). Sagrera and Sagrera-AV stations finished (the current Sagrera station L9/L10 is using is meant to be the station for the L4 extension from La Pau). 
4) Stations Sanllehy, Lesseps, Putxet, Mandri, with some degree of execution (existing shaft).
5) Remaining stations barely executed (works carried out but no shaft) or not even started at all.
6) Camp Nou station (on the section in use between Zona Universitaria and Collblanc), not started because its shaft is used to extract the material from the TBM which has been halted between Campus Nord and Manuel Girona for about ten years or more. The other TBM died at Lesseps station years ago, and it's still there. As it died at Lesseps, the plan, which originally was made for both TBM's to be extracted at Mandri station, had to be modified and both TBM's will be extracted at Lesseps station.
7) NIMBY's at Prat de la Riba station. The area being quite well off (Tres Torres, Turó Park, Lower Sarrià, Lower Pedralbes), some neighbours say they don't need it. It's a bit like the Chelsea King's Road story in London with Crossrail 2...


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

^^Alas, that's a bit of a mess.


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ciutat de la Justicia (Judicial City) station, opened yesterday:





































Zona Franca station, the first station in L10 viaduct, which will open in January-February 2020:


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

I count at least 5 elevators, :nuts:, for what? What a waste of money.


>


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ It’s not a waste of money. This a very deep elevator-only station. The alternative is to climb 298 steps:



jordiq said:


> ^^
> Si voleu provar de pujar caminant a la Ciutat de la Justícia...


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

DiogoBaptista said:


> I count at least 5 elevators, :nuts:, for what? What a waste of money.


The only way to access to the platforms are with 6 elevators, it's not a waste of money. In the central section between Zona Universitària and La Sagrera station (the section with high volume of passengers) there will stations with 9-12 elevators. Think that L9 / L10 lines finished must be move around 350,000 users every day! 

Renders of Sarrià station, the station that will move more passengers on L9/L10 (25.000 passengers every day):


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

437.001 said:


> 6) Camp Nou station (on the section in use between Zona Universitaria and Collblanc), not started because its shaft is used to extract the material from the TBM which has been halted between Campus Nord and Manuel Girona for about ten years or more. The other TBM died at Lesseps station years ago, and it's still there. As it died at Lesseps, the plan, which originally was made for both TBM's to be extracted at Mandri station, had to be modified and both TBM's will be extracted at Lesseps station.


Would the TBM between Campus Nord and Manuel Girona still be salvageable after sitting there for so long?

I'd think that if they were spending money on its maintenance, they would have used that money to complete the tunnel by now...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

luacstjh98 said:


> Would the TBM between Campus Nord and Manuel Girona still be salvageable after sitting there for so long?


So they say.



luacstjh98 said:


> I'd think that if they were spending money on its maintenance, they would have used that money to complete the tunnel by now...


It's a long... er... story.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New project for L1 from Fondo to Badalona:


ArnauC37 said:


> *Territori "formaliza" el encargo para alargar la L1 del metro de Fondo hasta Badalona
> La redacción del proyecto, presupuestado en 1,1 millones de euros, forma parte de las previsiones del Plan Director de Infraestructuras, que quiere conectar Santa Coloma con las nuevas estaciones de Montigalà y Sant Crist*
> 
> https://www.elperiodico.com/es/badalona/20191219/territori-formaliza-el-encargo-para-alargar-la-l1-del-metro-de-fondo-hasta-badalona-7781224
> ...


^^This strecht was expected for 2010, but it is not even started yet.
Maybe for 2025...
:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

Worth considering finishing lines 9 and 10 first.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*lines 9 and 10 completion*



luacstjh98 said:


> Worth considering finishing lines 9 and 10 first.


well lines 9 and 10 are u.c. in their final sections. remember the interruption was because of the financial crisis! this is now over.
so these lines will be complied first!

this is just a project - more detail plannings in preparing for construction not start of works!


----------



## HarryPastanaga (Feb 14, 2019)

is not over the crisis, the catalan government has very few money, the construction of the central section of the 9/10 lines of barcelona metro depends on a loan by the european central bank, and to achieve this loan, first the political parties in the catalan parliament have to agree for a budget, and still haven't...


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

HarryPastanaga said:


> is not over the crisis, the catalan government has very few money, the construction of the central section of the 9/10 lines of barcelona metro depends on a loan by the european central bank, and to achieve this loan, first the political parties in the catalan parliament have to agree for a budget, and still haven't...


^^It is all about politics.
The Catalan government is not investing in trains and metros now, they prefer to invest in roads and in dismantling train lines (TGN-Salou-Cambrils)...
>(


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Opening of a new station on February the 1st:

Zona Franca Litoral, an elevated station in line 10 South!

:dance: :dance:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> Opening of a new station on February the 1st:
> 
> Zona Franca Litoral, an elevated station in line 10 South!


Not sure the name will be that, or just Zona Franca.

First overground station since Torre Baró-Vallbona (L11).

The other overground stations are Can Boixeres (L5), and Mercat Nou (L1).

Also the former Bordeta station (L1) is overground.
This station was closed when L1 was extended to Torrassa, but one of the platforms still exists, and every now and then it is used for transfers from one train to the other, in case a train must end its trip there to enter the Santa Eulàlia L1 depot.

Santa Eulàlia station (L1) used to be a surface station too, but it was put underground when L1 was extended to Torrassa in the 1980's.


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^It is all about politics.
> The Catalan government is not investing in trains and metros now, they prefer to invest in roads and in dismantling train lines (TGN-Salou-Cambrils)...
> >(


Do you have any other info about investing in that railway line? i am interested in that.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^
I've found this one, in which is stated the old railway line is closed entirely between Tarragona and Vandellos with the exception of a short spur to PortAventura with very infrequent service. Only a part of the places in between, like Cambrils, have train service via a new remotely located station, just once a day. Ultimately there should become a tram line on the old train line bed until Cambrils but inhabitants are, of course, mad and disappointed on that there's no solid planning on that. In the meantime the infrastructure operator removes the catenary and likely, soon, the old tracks.

Seems like there wasn't anyone smart enough in the office that renovating for a tram track should have started immediately. hno:

https://www.diaridetarragona.com/costa/El-ultimo-tren-entre-LHospitalet-y-Salou-20200113-0012.html


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

November 25 2019:



BillyF said:


>




December 26 2019:



BillyF said:


>




^^
:troll: Were you trying to tell us something? Do we have to look for the seven differences? Is there a hidden coded message?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

gincan said:


> The only exaggeration was the ring road, it did not take 25 years but it did take over 20 years, approved in 1969, bulldozers on site moving earth in 1971, the ring road was only *inagurated* in 1992.


You're not wrong.
However, perhaps instead of "inaugurated" you should have said "completed"?
The Barcelona ring roads were built by phases. Some of them opened way before completion.
And the first ring road is unfinished, at least as originally planned.



gincan said:


> For further reading on the F ups, here is a master thesis on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/148622241.pdf


Looks interesting, I'm starting to have a look at that, although this link is about the ring roads of Barcelona, not the metro.



gincan said:


> The Balmes line was built at the same time as the rest of the tunnel, between 1921 and 1929. However the part between Gracia and Tibidabo was only opened at the end of 1954, a wooping 33,5 years after construction began. Before that the tunnel was used for mushroom farming, weapons factory during the civil war and as a municipal storage facility.


That's odd. If it was built at the same time as the tunnel between Plaça Catalunya and Muntaner, then why does it have a smaller loading gauge?
The Balmes-Via Augusta tunnel between Plaça Catalunya and Sarrià/Reina Elisenda has more or less the same loading gauge as the TMB metro tunnels. If so, then why was the upper Balmes tunnel (Plaça Molina to Av.Tibidabo) built with a smaller loading gauge (class 300 FGC trains, formerly class 600 TMB trains, couldn't run on it)?



gincan said:


> Line 2 began construction in 1968 and only opened for traffic in 1995, 27 years later, lot of parallels to Line 9 and the horribly poor planning, both constructions using TBMs geting stuck and sitting idle for years.


This is not wrong, but not accurate either.
Line 2 was opened in 1959 between Sagrera and Vilapicina, then it was extended to Horta.
This stretch is part of line 5 now, obviously. But it started out as line 2, and it was meant to be line 2 in the beginning, it was not any provisory thing "for the meantime".
Line 2 suffered from the change of heart of the government, which chose to unite the new line 5 between Collblanc and Sagrada Familia with the then line 2. Initially line 2 should have run from Paral.lel to Horta, and line 5 from Collblanc to Badalona. But the authorities decided to invert the scheme, making lines go the other way at Sagrada Familia, instead of what was originally planned, which was probably a better option than what was done in the end.
Why was that? Dunno, that was the Franco years, and the country wasn't faring as well as before the war or after 1975.

Annother stretch of the current line 2 was also in works for many years, La Pau to Pep Ventura. And heavens know that a book could be written about that one, it's a regular headache and source of closures.



gincan said:


> Then there is the Meridiana railway tunnel, construction began in 1934, less than half of the tunnel opened in 1948 and the rest in 1961 when it was officially inaugurated, 27 years after construction began.


In this case, I'm not certain it was much of a problem.
My main question about that tunnel is why is it so smelly, and what is that smell of?



gincan said:


> The Sagrera railway station has been under construction since 2008 and isn't even half finished, the way things are going it will be a miracle if it opens before the end of this decade. And I havent even begun to describe the insanity that was the sewer tunnel construcion, there are several books written on the subject.


What was the problem about that sewer (I take it you mean the Prim one), other than the delay?



gincan said:


> Line 9 still has over 4 km of tunneling to do in some of the worst soil conditions in Barcelona which is why it is being dug at 60-70 meters depth, when and if it is finished God only knows, but 2030s is a far better bet than the 2020s. Over a dossen stations many of them on the central part are still not built.


"Not built" is not the same as "not opened", gincan.

On L9/L10 and L4 (the extension between La Pau and Sagrera of L4 is part of the L9/L10 scheme), there are the following *missing stations* (there may be errors because I don't have the official document with me at the moment, but grosso modo it goes as follows - I'll update as soon as I can get my hands on it):

-*Works not started, 8 stations. *Pratenc L10, Motors L10, Campus Nord L9/L10,
Manuel Girona L9/L10, Prat de la Riba L9/L10, Sarrià L9/L10, Muntanya L9/L10, and Santander L4.

-*Works unable to advance because of other works, 3 stations. *Camp Nou L9/L10 (which is the extraction shaft of the TBM, the works of the station itself have not started), Sagrera-TAV L4/L9/L10 (which won't be able to open until the main railway station does, the works of the station itself started, but they're not advanced), plus Sagrera L9/L10 (which is at an advanced stage, but can't open until the current L9/L10 Sagrera station, which is meant to be for L4, is closed).

-*Works started, but not advanced, 6 stations. *Mandri L9/L10, El Putxet L9/L10, Lesseps L9/L10, Sanllehy L9/L10, Guinardó L9/L10, and Plaça Maragall L9/L10.

-*Works started and advanced, 3 stations.* The three remaining viaduct stations on L10 (forgot their names, sorry). The three viaduct stations should open more or less soon (within months to one-two years, if nothing abnormal happens).

-*Finished, but unopened, 2 stations. *La Ribera L9, and Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega L9.
La Ribera station is right now under a fielf of artichokes, and won't open until there is some urban development to replace the artichokes.
Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega isn't open because... because... no one knows exactly why.
But it is a station meant for staff of the freight terminal of the airport, which is kinda strange, but...


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

437.001 said:


> The three remaining viaduct stations on L10 (forgot their names, sorry). The three viaduct stations should open more or less soon (within months to one-two years, if nothing abnormal happens).


Aren't they pretty much completed and that trains already use the tracks to access the depot?


437.001 said:


> Sagrera L9/L10 (which is at an advanced stage, but can't open until the current L9/L10 Sagrera station, which is meant to be for L4, is closed).


Is this because of a lack of terminating facility on the L9/10 side?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> That's odd. If it was built at the same time as the tunnel between Plaça Catalunya and Muntaner, then why does it have a smaller loading gauge?
> The Balmes-Via Augusta tunnel between Plaça Catalunya and Sarrià/Reina Elisenda has more or less the same loading gauge as the TMB metro tunnels. If so, then why was the upper Balmes tunnel (Plaça Molina to Av.Tibidabo) built with a smaller loading gauge (class 300 FGC trains, formerly class 600 TMB trains, couldn't run on it)?


Because it was built by the city and not by the railway company. This does not change the fact it did not open until *32 years* (I was off by 1,5 years) after construction started and 24 years after the tunnel was finished. A similar project was the tunnel under Via Laietana, but that one only took 16 years from start of construction until trains actually ran through the tunnel so it is disqualified as it took less that 20 years.






La prolongación de la calle Balmes y su unión con la Avenida Tibidabo







upcommons.upc.edu


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

437.001 said:


> On L9/L10 and L4 (the extension between La Pau and Sagrera of L4 is part of the L9/L10 scheme), there are the following *missing stations* (there may be errors because I don't have the official document with me at the moment, but grosso modo it goes as follows - I'll update as soon as I can get my hands on it):
> 
> -*Works not started, 8 stations. *Pratenc L10, Motors L10, Campus Nord L9/L10,
> Manuel Girona L9/L10, Prat de la Riba L9/L10, Sarrià L9/L10, Muntanya L9/L10, and Santander L4.
> ...


Fixed.

It should read as follows.

On L9/L10 and L4 (the extension between La Pau and Sagrera of L4 is part of the L9/L10 scheme), there are the following *missing stations*:

-*Works not started at all, or with less than 10% executed, 7 stations. *
Pratenc L10, Motors L10, Campus Nord L9/L10, Manuel Girona L9/L10, Prat de la Riba L9/L10,
Muntanya L9/L10, and Santander L4.

-*Works unable to advance because of other works, 3 stations. *Camp Nou L9/L10 (which is the extraction shaft of the TBM, the works of the station itself have not started), Sagrera-TAV L4/L9/L10 (which won't be able to open until the main railway station does, the works of the station itself started, but they're not advanced), plus Sagrera L9/L10 (which is at an advanced stage, but can't open until the current L9/L10 Sagrera station, which is meant to be for L4, is closed).

-*Works started, but not advanced, 7 stations. *Sarrià L9/L10, Mandri L9/L10, El Putxet L9/L10, Lesseps L9/L10, Sanllehy L9/L10, Guinardó L9/L10, and Plaça Maragall L9/L10.

-*Works started and advanced, 3 stations.* Port Comercial L10, Ecoparc L10, ZAL-Riu Vell L10.
These are the three remaining viaduct stations on L10, and should open more or less soon, within months to one-two years, if nothing abnormal happens.

-*Finished, but unopened, 2 stations. *La Ribera L9, and Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega L9.
La Ribera station is right now under a field of artichokes, and won't open until there is some urban development to replace the artichokes.
Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega isn't open because... because... no one knows exactly why.
It is a station meant for staff of the freight terminal of the airport, which is kind of strange, but...


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

gincan said:


> Why the rush? This is Barcelona, to finish a major costruction project here in under 20 years is almost unheard of.


And the bloody cathedral still isn't finished...


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> What was the problem about that sewer (I take it you mean the Prim one), other than the delay?


No, I'm refering to the largest infrastructure project of the 20th century for Barcelona, the expansion of the sewer system which took between 40 and 70 years depending on how you count. When it finally was inagurated, the mayor Maragall who had next to cero credit for finishing the project was on the front page of both El Periodico and la Vanguardia as the great saviour, rather it was the European Union forcing the spanish government to fix the SHIT show that was Barcelona as the single largest pollutor in the entire mediterranean ocean in the early 1980s.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

🔼 🔼 🔼
I never knew the Mediterranean was an ocean... 😜


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Stuu said:


> And the bloody cathedral still isn't finished...


Barcelona Cathedral was started in 1298 and finished around 1920.

If you mean Sagrada Familia Basilica, it was started in 1881 and going to be finished in 2026, that is before de completion of L9 / L10, I guess...




437.001 said:


> 🔼 🔼 🔼
> I never knew the Mediterranean was an ocean... 😜


The Mediterranean is an interior sea of the Atlantic ocean.


BTW, I inform you that the airport metro trains run faster these days and the timing from BCN airport to the city is reduced since March 13th, because of the pandemic!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> Barcelona Cathedral was started in 1298 and finished around 1920.


Yep, that took MUCH longer than the Sagrada Familia. 



Bitxofo said:


> If you mean Sagrada Familia Basilica, it was started in 1881 and going to be finished in 2026, that is before de completion of L9 / L10, I guess...


And to think that when works on L9/L10 started, we used to say jokingly that they'd finish the Sagrada Familia earlier... and it might end up being true... 



Bitxofo said:


> BTW, I inform you that the airport metro trains run faster these days and the timing from BCN airport to the city is reduced since March 13th, because of the pandemic!


I guess that's because of less passengers at the interchange stations - Zona Universitaria, Collblanc, Torrassa, Can Tries, Europa-Fira, and El Prat Estació?
Or have they tweaked the system to make it run faster?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Improved accessibility as Barcelona metro fleet grows


SPAIN: Barcelona operator TMB put the first of two second-generation CAF Series 5000 metro trainsets ordered for Line 3 into passenger service on October 5. TMB placed a €75m order in March 2018 for CAF to supply four Series 6000 trains for Line 1, and second-generation Series ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New train for line 1, second generation of the 6000 series:








TMB rep el primer dels quatre trens que reforçaran la línia 1 del metro de Barcelona


Aquesta setmana ha arribat a les instal·lacions de Metro de Barcelona a Hospital de Bellvitge el primer dels quatre trens de la sèrie 6000 de segona generació adquirits per TMB per incrementar el material mòbil i el servei de la línia 1. El comboi, fabricat per CAF, forma part d’una comanda de...




noticies.tmb.cat







In English here:

*TMB receives the first of four trains that will reinforce line 1 of the Barcelona metro*
The convoy is part of the order of 12 that are serving to expand the mobile material of the network and increase the service to the sections of most demand
This week, the *first of the four* second-generation 6000 series *trains* acquired by TMB to increase *rolling stock and service on line 1* has arrived at the Barcelona Metro facilities at Bellvitge Hospital . The convoy, manufactured by *CAF* , is part of an order of 12 intended to reinforce the lines with more passage, 8 of which are already incorporated into the carousels of lines 3, 4 and 5.
The five cars of this first train 6000/2 arrived on Wednesday by road from the CAF factory in Guipúzcoa in special transports. This is the composition 6041-6042-6611-6043-6044, consisting of four engines and a trailer. Once coupled, adjustments and official approval tests will be carried out on the Metro depots before the convoy is integrated into commercial traffic on line 1, expected from 25 November. The other three units will arrive in the same way between November and December.
According to the order formalized in March 2018, TMB received from Alstom two 9000 trains for line 4last November, which are already in service. For its part, CAF has delivered this year four trains of the 5000 series for line 5, which have been running with passengers since the summer, and two more of the same model for line 3, which have recently entered service . The *12 new trains* involve an investment of 92 million euros.
*Rosa Alarcón: "Now we need maximum comfort and capacity in public transport"*
The president of TMB, *Rosa Alarcón,* has linked the entry into service of these trains with the current situation of health alert: “Public transport is essential at the moment and we are making a great effort to make it safe, so we disinfect and we ventilate stations and vehicles, and we ensure that hygiene standards are respected. It is also necessary to give the maximum capacity and comfort in the trips that are made with metro and bus, for that reason we have accelerated the incorporation of the trains to the lines that transport more passengers ”.
The new *6000 series* trains are the same as those currently running on line 1 of the Barcelona metro and are made up of five interconnected cars that total 86 meters in length. They have 20 doors per side for the entry and exit of passengers, with a maximum capacity of 1,111 people, of which 108 can travel seated, as well as two spaces for two wheelchairs (one at each end) and one for bicycles in the car central trailer. The engines add a power of 2,000 kW that allow them to reach a top speed of 80 km / h. They receive electrical energy per catenary of 1,500 volts and have regenerative braking.
For *comfort and safety* , they have a new space for people with reduced mobility, special attention warning buttons in reserved seating areas, ATO automatic driving system, high-performance air conditioning, lighting led, optical and audible signaling of next station, video surveillance, video information monitors, public address system, intercoms, emergency handles and door unlockers. On the outside, the doors are painted red to contrast with the white background, as a measure of accessibility for the visually impaired.
*Improving intervals on conventional lines*
The increase in the rolling stock of the most used lines is an indispensable element to continue improving the metro offer, after the years 2017 and 2018 ten more trains were added to the carousels at rush hour, from 120 to 130. This involved provide commercial service with virtually the entire available fleet, which complicates its maintenance.
With the arrival of the new trains this year, and the effort of Metro to optimize the availability of the material, this autumn *have reached 134 trains in the morning rush hour* , a record high, with a concentrated increase in the lines 1 and 5, those of more passage. The afternoon rush hours and valley strips on lines 1, 2 and 5 have also been strengthened, in the context of a global effort by TMB to provide maximum transport capacity and encourage the safe use of public transport. during the health crisis.
With the totality of the 12 new trains, and with other complementary actions, the metro network will be able to continue adding trains to the five conventional lines, until reaching the 141 in the morning rush hour (17% more than at the beginning of the improvement plan) in 2021, which may be 146 (22% more) in 2022 after the refurbishment of Trinitat Nova station to separate the operation of lines 4 and 11. The aim is to locate the intervals of step below 3 minutes on lines 1, 3 and 5, and below 3 and a half minutes on lines 2 and 4.
El primer cotxe en el transport especial amb què va arribar al taller / Foto: Miguel Ángel Cuartero (TMB)
]" title="The first car in the special transport that came to the workshop / Photo: Miguel Ángel Cuartero (TMB)" class="lightbox-processed" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-color: transparent; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); text-decoration: underline; display: inline-block; vertical-align: top; position: relative;">








The first car in the special transport that came to the workshop / Photo: Miguel Ángel Cuartero (TMB)

El comboi ja acoblat / Foto: TMB
]" title="The convoy already assembled / Photo: TMB" class="lightbox-processed" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-color: transparent; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); text-decoration: underline; display: inline-block; vertical-align: top; position: relative;">








The convoy already assembled / Photo: TMB


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

First 2100 series train refurbished:









Fotos: així es remodela l'interior del primer tren de la sèrie 2100 de la L4


Aquesta setmana ha arribat a les instal·lacions de Metro al Triangle Ferroviari el primer tren de la sèrie 2100 que ha passat la part principal del procés de reforma i actualització. Es tracta de la composició formada pels cotxes 2105-2106-2402-2107-2108, en la qual es treballarà a partir d'ara...




noticies.tmb.cat













El primer tren remodelat de la sèrie 2100 del metro | betevé


El primer tren de la sèrie 2100 del metro, que circulen per la Línia 4, ja gairebé ha completat el procés de reforma i actualització.




beteve.cat


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

It appears that the money has been dredged up for there to be a plan to finish the L9/10 project. I think it's fair to say that I'll believe it when I see it.

The latest timeline:


2021: remaining L10S elevated stations
2026: Lesseps, Guinardo/Hospital de Sant Pau, L9/10 platforms of La Sagrera and Sagrera-TAV
2027: Camp Nou, Sarrià, Mandri, Sanllehy and Maragall
2028/29: Campus Nord, Manuel Girona, Putxet, Motors

Muntanya, Prat de la Riba and Pratenc will remain indefinitely postponed.

Represa de les obres del tram central de l'L9. gencat.cat


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Series 6000 trains enter service on Barcelona Line 1


SPAIN: The first two of four CAF-built second-generation Series 6000 trains ordered by Barcelona metro operator TMB in 2018 have entered service on the 1 672 mm gauge Line 1. The five-car fully gangwayed trainsets are 86 m long and have a capacity of 1 111 passengers, ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

luacstjh98 said:


> It appears that the money has been dredged up for there to be a plan to finish the L9/10 project. I think it's fair to say that I'll believe it when I see it.





luacstjh98 said:


> The latest timeline:
> 
> 
> *2021: remaining L10S elevated stations*
> ...





luacstjh98 said:


> Muntanya, Prat de la Riba and Pratenc will remain indefinitely postponed.
> 
> *Represa de les obres del tram central de l'L9. gencat.cat*


Elections are coming.

I only believe the "2021" part (the one in red).

Aside from that, the new Ernest Lluch station on L5, located between Collblanc and Pubilla Cases, will enter service soon-ish (late 2021/early 2022). Once open, it will create a rather useful connection between metro L5 and tram lines T1, T2, and T3.

Other than this, I'll believe it when I see it.

ps: before you ask, no it didn't snow in Barcelona city, not this time.
(but in the Pyrenees they had a Canadian-like minimum of -34ºC, though!! 🥶).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lesseps station*, on *L3*, is under works.

By clicking here (*Arnau Comajoan Cara en Twitter: "Anar sovint a veure com va la retirada del revestiment de l'estació de Lesseps és una personalitat i és la meva. https://t.co/ZFik9XGuh3" / Twitter*), you'll see how these works have made the old, original 1924 tiling of the walls reappear.
Not unlike at Passeig de Gràcia L3 station, when they upgraded it, and preserved it.
Let's hope they'll do the same at Lesseps.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News*



437.001 said:


> On L9/L10 and L4 (the extension between La Pau and Sagrera of L4 is part of the L9/L10 scheme), there are the following *missing stations*:


Out of all this, the red thing...



437.001 said:


> -*Works not started at all, or with less than 10% executed, 7 stations. *
> Pratenc L10, Motors L10, Campus Nord L9/L10, Manuel Girona L9/L10, Prat de la Riba L9/L10,
> Muntanya L9/L10, and Santander L4.





437.001 said:


> -*Works unable to advance because of other works, 3 stations. *Camp Nou L9/L10 (which is the extraction shaft of the TBM, the works of the station itself have not started), Sagrera-TAV L4/L9/L10 (which won't be able to open until the main railway station does, the works of the station itself started, but they're not advanced), plus Sagrera L9/L10 (which is at an advanced stage, but can't open until the current L9/L10 Sagrera station, which is meant to be for L4, is closed).





437.001 said:


> -*Works started, but not advanced, 7 stations. *Sarrià L9/L10, Mandri L9/L10, El Putxet L9/L10, Lesseps L9/L10, Sanllehy L9/L10, Guinardó L9/L10, and Plaça Maragall L9/L10.





437.001 said:


> -*Works started and advanced, 3 stations.* Port Comercial L10, Ecoparc L10, ZAL-Riu Vell L10.
> These are the three remaining viaduct stations on L10, and should open more or less soon, within months to one-two years, if nothing abnormal happens.





437.001 said:


> -*Finished, but unopened, 2 stations. *La Ribera L9, and Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega L9.
> La Ribera station is right now under a field of artichokes, and won't open until there is some urban development to replace the artichokes.
> Aeroport-Terminal de Càrrega isn't open because... because... no one knows exactly why.
> It is a station meant for staff of the freight terminal of the airport, which is kind of strange, but...


By clicking on the following link...

*TMB pondrá en funcionamiento tres nuevas estaciones de la L10 en la Zona Franca de Barcelona en abril (20minutos.es)*

...you get an article in Spanish (with a pic) talking about the next three L10 stations to open this April.

They're the three ones after Zona Franca, that is, all three are on a viaduct, and all will serve the Zona Franca industrial estate, and also the Port of Barcelona.
They won't have many passengers during most of the day, but at peak hours they might get pretty crowded, I suppose.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Another new station, *Ernest Lluch* on *L5*, will open soon, it is very advanced.

This is an new station on an existing stretch, between Collblanc and Pubilla Cases stations.
It will create a quick interchange with tram lines T1, T2, and T3.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

437.001 said:


> Another new station, *Ernest Lluch* on *L5*, will open soon, it is very advanced.
> 
> This is an new station on an existing stretch, between Collblanc and Pubilla Cases stations.
> It will create a quick interchange with tram lines T1, T2, and T3.


On the Spanish forum a member said "May 2021".
Good news if that's true.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Images of the new station Ernest Lluch of line 5, to be opened in July:



Sky said:


> View attachment 1228045
> 
> 
> View attachment 1228047
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Manuel Girona <under construction>*

Looks like there's a bit of movement in this station of the central stretch.
On the following photos (click to watch) you can see some kind of preliminary works.



carles.quintana said:


> View attachment 3043783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043786


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Mandri <under construction>* 

An aerial view of the state of the works by February 22 (click to watch).



dnmsfrr1892 said:


> View attachment 2823927


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Camp Nou <under construction>*

This station is an unopened station between Collblanc and Zona Universitària.
State of the works in January 31.
There is movement, with lorries coming and going, and they have extended the enclosed area.



Gabri999 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Guinardó-Hospital de Sant Pau <under construction>*

There's also movement at Guinardó, with a new crane.
By the way, the last news is that the TBM that is abandoned at Lesseps will finally be extracted through the Guinardó shaft (initially it should have been Mandri, later they went for Lesseps).

Hopefully, an extension between Sagrera and Guinardó (with the intermediate Plaça Maragall statio) will go ahead, with a bit of luck.
It is a short stretch, and I don't know whether they'd even need extra rolling stock or not, for it to open without much disruption to the current interval.



Gabri999 said:


>


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9
Les Moreres*

Opened in 2016.
Located in the town of El Prat de Llobregat. It is named after a nearby street.
It is the first station of L9 south as you cross the river Llobregat when leaving Barcelona, or the last before entering Barcelona.
That said, L9 is so bendy that, as you go towards Barcelona, it leaves Barcelona again before reentering Barcelona, so... you might want to take this with a pinch of salt.
However, it is planned that some time in the future, L2 will be extended to Parc Logístic, where some of its trains would continue on towards Aeroport T1, sharing tracks qith L9, and in this case the sentence would be valid.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L10
Ecoparc*

Opened in 2021.
Part of the extension from Zona Franca to ZAL-Riu Vell.
It is one of the stations on the Zona Franca viaduct.
Located in the Zona Franca industrial estate, in the Sants-Montjuic district.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L11 
Trinitat Nova*

Opened in 2021.
Located in the Trinitat Nova quarter of the Nou Barris district.
It has an interchange with metro L3 and L4.
One of the latest additions to the Barcelona metro is this new exclusive L11 mini-platform.
L11 opened in 2003 between Trinitat Nova and Can Cuiàs, but until last year it shared platform with L4 trains, until it became a bit of an operational problem (particularly in light of the future extension of L4 to Sagrera, and the arrival of L9/L10 at Guinardó-Hospital de Sant Pau station, which will increase the number of passengers on L4, and of trains running on it).
In 2021 this new platform, exclusive for L11, opened, although in the beginning it caused a bit of trouble as passengers often didn't have the time to leave the train when doors closed and the train started in the opposite direction. I hope they've corrected this by now.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1
Bellvitge*

Opened in 1989.
Part of the extension between Avinguda Carrilet and Hospital de Bellvitge.
Located in the Bellvitge quarter, in the south of the town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Despite the same name, it is not the same station as the Bellvitge railway station, and is not in the same place as that station, either (the railway station is on the edge of the quarter, while this station is more in the centre of it).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2
Pep Ventura*

Opened in 1985.
It opened as part of L4, more precisely the extension between La Pau and Pep Ventura.
Between 1985 and 2002, it was the eastern terminus of L4.
In 2002, the stretch between La Pau and Pep Ventura was transferred from L4 to L2, of which it became the eastern terminus between 2002 and 2010, when L2 was extended one more station to Badalona Pompeu Fabra.
It is located in the town of Badalona, not far from the centre of it.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L3
Tarragona*

Opened in 1975.
It was part of the extension of the line between Paral.lel and Sants Estació, which operated between 1975 and 1982 as part of line IIIB, as the section between Paral.lel and Zona Universitària was electrified with a third rail, while the section between Lesseps and Paral.lel was electrified with catenary, so both sections operated as separate lines, until 1982, when the whole line became electrified with a third rail, which would last between 1982 and 2002, when the third rail was replaced by a rigid overhead catenary.
Located under C/Tarragona, the street that marks the boundary between the Eixample district and the Hostafrancs quarter of the Sants-Montjuic district.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L4
Urquinaona*

Open since 1926.
Located in the square of the same name, at the border between the Ciutat Vella (Old Town) and the Eixample districts.
One of the busiest and most central stations in the Barcelona network.
It has an interchange with metro L1 since 1932, the second oldest connection between two metro lines in the whole network (although I think initially it was a surface connection on the street, and the direct underground corridor didn't open until years later, I can't remember exactly when).

Like the rest of the Passeig de Gràcia to Correos branch of L3, to which it belonged, it was closed in 1972 to detach it from L3 and connect it to what was then a new line, L4.
It reopened in 1973 as part of L4, after an upgrade which consisted mostly on a platform lengthening.
Nowadays, it remains one of the last stations of the Barcelona metro not fitted for PRM, but the works to upgrade it are already in the planning stage (which will come together with the upgrade of the L1 station, I suppose).

In the video, notice one of the train drivers using the whistle to warn a passenger that was too close to the platform edge, as his train was out of service and non-stop.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5
Sant Ildefons*

Open since 1976.
Located in the quarter of Sant Ildefons of the town of Cornellà de Llobregat.
It opened as part of the extension of L5 from Pubilla Cases to Sant Ildefons.
Terminus of the line until 1983.
The station was upgraded in 2012, to adapt it for PRM.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9
Mas Blau*

Open since 2016.
Located in the Mas Blau industrial estate, in the town of El Prat de Llobregat.
It is the last station on L9 before entering the airport (or the first outside the airport if you come from there).
It is one of the three stations on L9 to have a restricted timetable on weekends (it always closes at midnight).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Guinardó-Hospital de Sant Pau <under construction>*

They're preparing the crane to extract the TBM that is stranded at Lesseps.
Click on the image quoted below to see.



davroca5 said:


> View attachment 3115098


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

@437.001 
All the videos of this page are wrong.
They do not belong to the metro station of your comments...
:-0


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> @437.001
> All the videos of this page are wrong.
> They do not belong to the metro station of your comments...
> :-0


Check again.
What I see and watch is correct, maybe it's a bug in your computer/mobile phone or something?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I updated with F5 and everything is OK now.
Thanks @437.001 !!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Can Tries-Gornal*

Open since 2016.
In 2016 L9 started operating between Zona Universitària and Aeroport T1. 
L10 didn't open for passengers until 2018 between Collblanc and Foc.
Both lines diverge right south of this station.
It is located in the north of the Gornal quarter of the town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1
Fabra i Puig*

Open since 1954.
It has an interchange with Sant Andreu Arenal railway station (Rodalies lines R3, R4 and R7, and regional services).
Located in the boundary between the Sant Andreu district (Sant Andreu quarter), and the Nou Barris district (Vilapicina and Porta quarters).
It is one of the stations which has two lateral platforms and one island platform, what was called the "Spanish solution" or "Barcelona solution".


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L2
Sagrada Família*

Open since 1995.
Located under the east side of the famous Gaudí church.
It has an interchange with metro L5.
Interestingly, the eastbound platform (for Badalona PF) is wider than the westbound platform (for Paral.lel).
It is the westermost L2 station where trains run on the right, from here to Paral.lel trains run on the left thanks to a flyover at Monumental station.
It is part of theeeee... let's call it "initial" (long story), stretch of L2 (Sant Antoni-Sagrada Família), and it was its northern terminus between 1995 and 1997, when it was extended to La Pau.
It is one of the busier interchanges in the whole network.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News

Rolling stock*

Looks like the first car of the new class 7000 trains has arrived.
Like the Tweet below says, this order consisted on 26 class 7000 trains for L3, and 24 class 8000 trains for L1.
These will replace class 3000 on L3, and class 4000 on L1 (and class 2000 on L3 too, or they will wait for a little longer? not sure there).
Why? Because class 2000, 3000 and 4000 have asbestos.

Source: *Terminus CET en Twitter: "Arribada de la primera unitat de la nova generació de material de @TMB_Barcelona, un lot de 50 unitats construïdes per @Alstom_es: - 26 d'ample internacional (sèrie 7000), per a la línia L3; - 24 d'ample ibèric (sèrie 8000), per a la línia L1. 👉🏼 Aquesta primera, sèrie 7000. https://t.co/fWz0IgKsdi" / Twitter*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L3
Vallcarca*

Open since 1985.
Part of the extension of L3 between Lesseps and Montbau.
Located under the Vallcarca avenue, in the boundary between the Vallcarca quarter (part of the Gràcia district) and the Putxet quarter (part of the Sarrià-Sant Gervasi district, this being one of the only two TMB metro stations serving that district until the central stretch of L9/L10 between Lesseps and Zona Universitària opens, hopefully soon). 
It is one of the deeper stations.
It also is one of the stations being the closest to the Park Güell (the other being Lesseps).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L4
Guinardó-Hospital de Sant Pau*

Open since 1974.
Known as "Guinardó (San Quintín)" between 1974 and 1982, and as just "Guinardó" between 1982 and 2009, it got its current name in 2009.
Note that this station serves the new Sant Pau hospital, nothing to do with the historical Art Nouveau one, which is no longer a hospital, and which is served by L5.
Part of the L4 extension between Joanic and Guinardó, it was the northern terminus for L4 until it was extended further north in 1982.
The station is one of the many 1970's stations that were built in twin tubes, even though the tunnel between stations is in a single tube.
Now quite a middle-of-the-road station, in the future, this station will become very busy, as there will be an interchange with L9/L10 here.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5
Collblanc*

Open since 1969.
Located in the town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, almost in the boundary between the Barcelona district of Les Corts, and the L'Hospitalet quarter of Collblanc.
The statio was called "San Ramón" between 1969 and 1982.
It served as the western terminus of L5 between 1969 and 1973, when L5 was extended to Pubilla Cases.
It has an interchange with metro L9 (since 2016) and L10 (since 2018).
It can get overcrowded during football, basketball or (less so) handball or hockey matches, as it is the closest station to the FC Barcelona facilities (Camp Nou, Palau Blaugrana).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L10
ZAL-Riu Vell*

Open since 2021.
Current western terminus of L10.
Located in the western end of the Zona Franca industrial estate, part of the Barcelona district of Sants-Montjuic.
One of the four stations of the L10 viaduct.
At a later, unspecified date, L10 might be extended one more station towards Polígon Pratenc, a neighbouring industrial estate in the neighbouring town of El Prat de Llobregat.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1
La Sagrera*

Open since 1954.
Located in the boundary between the quarters of La Sagrera and Navas, in the district of Sant Andreu.
Part of the L1 extension between Navas and Fabra i Puig.
Since 1959 it has an interchange with L5, with L9 since 2010, and with L10 since 2010 too.
Since 2011 it also has an interchange with Rodalies lines R3 and R4, at La Sagrera-Meridiana station, which shares one of the entrances with the metro.
Nowadays an island platform station, until 2006 it was one of the Spanish solution stations of L1 (it had two side platforms plus one island platform).
Since very early on, it was one of the busiest stations in Barcelona, a fact reinforced by the arrival of L9, L10 and Rodalies, and in the hopefully not too distant future, also L4, which will be extended from la Pau.
Between 1954 and 2010 it was called just "Sagrera", which is the name most people still use.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Camp Nou <under construction>*

Looks like the TBM that was stuck at Manuel Girona is testing its restart.
Here are a few pics and a short video of the materials extracted today.
This TBM is the one that's supposed to bore the tunnel between Manuel Girona and Lesseps, the missing part of the tunnel.



The Adventure said:


>





The Adventure said:


>





The Adventure said:


>





The Adventure said:


>





The Adventure said:


>


----------------------
Vídeo:


The Adventure said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2niToex


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5
Can Boixeres*

Open since 1976.
Located in the quarter of Sanfeliu, in the north of the town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, not far from the Can Boixeres park.
Part of the extension between Pubilla Cases and Sant Ildefons.
One of the few surface stations in the Barcelona metro, and the only one on L5.
It is right next to the main depot of L5.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1
Rambla Just Oliveras*

Open since 1987.
Part of the L1 extension between Torrassa and Avinguda Carrilet.
Located north of the old town of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, next to L'Hospitalet de Llobregat railway station. It also has an entrance from the Can Serra quarter, across the railway tracks.
It has an interchange with Rodalies lines R1, R3, and R4.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L3
Vall d'Hebron*

Open since 1985.
Located under the Ronda de Dalt (the upper ring motorway), in the district of Horta-Guinardó, right at the boundary between the quarters of Sant Genís, Montbau, Vall d'Hebron, and La Teixonera.
It was part of the L3 extension between Lesseps and Montbau.
It has an interchange with metro L5 since 2010.
It gives access to one of the main hospitals in Barcelona.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10
Camp Nou <under construction>*

This following tweet announces that the TBM has restarted the works and is currently boring the remainder of the tunnel between Manuel Girona and Lesseps.



davroca5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523930347209113603


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5
Ernest Lluch*

Open since 2021.
An infill station, built to take advantage of the long tunnel between Collblanc and Pubilla Cases (open since 1973), and to create an interchange with the tramway lines T1, T2 and T3 at the stop of the same name (which in 2008 was moved one street closer for the occasion).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rolling stock*

Class 7000 says "hi, *L3*" (click to watch)...



davroca5 said:


> View attachment 3233299
> 
> 
> Òscar Ureña Serrano en Twitter: "Se vienen cosas @Alstom @Alstom_es @TMB_Barcelona #behindthescenes https://t.co/Q1pTeJn7Pq" / Twitter


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L4
Selva de Mar*

Open since 1977.
Located under C/Pujades between C/Provençals and C/Selva de Mar, in the quarter of Diagonal Mar, district of Sant Martí.
Part of the L4 extension between Barceloneta and Selva de Mar, and southern terminus of L4 between 1977 and 1982, when it was extended from Selva de Mar to La Pau.
The station used to have only one access (the Selva de Mar one), but somewhere around or after 2004 (does anybody remember the exact year? can't find that) a second access was built (the Provençals one), to improve the connection with tramway line T4 (opèn since 2004), and to better cope with the passenger increase, as initially the station didn't generate many passengers, but with the redevelopment of the Diagonal Mar area plus the arrival of the tramway, it became much busier than it used to be.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L1
Santa Coloma*

Open since 1983.
Located under Plaça de la Vila and Passeig Llorenç Serra, in the old centre of the town of Santa Coloma de Gramenet (pop. over 100,000), one of the largest suburbs around Barcelona, and the only one of the towns bordering the city of Barcelona to have metro but no tramway or commuter rail.
Part of the L1 extension between Torras i Bages and Santa Coloma.
It was the northeastern terminus of L1 between 1983 and 1992, when it was extended to Fondo.
Santa Coloma station gets rather busy in the morning peak, it's not unusual for passengers to have to stand right from this station. The situation has improved with the arrival of L9 at Fondo and other stations in Santa Coloma, in the past it was a matter of passengers in the morning rush not being able to board the first train due to the overcrowding.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L9/L10 <under construction>*

Here's a map of the current state of the works.
It isn't 100% accurate (some of the opening dates are unattainable), but at least it gives you an overall idea.
Click on it to enlarge the image.











Source: *289507281_10158324178681792_9008409853798027791_n.png (2048×1152) (fbcdn.net)* 
Image by @martibn on *Martí en Twitter: "🚇Mapa actualitzat: l'estat de les línies L9 i L10 amb la represa de les obres i les noves previsions de la tuneladora. https://t.co/kWokN9Qkrb" / Twitter*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Sólo quedan 4 ó 5 km. por perforar.
No entiendo que tarden 6 años en acabarlo.
Qué lentitud...
:-(
There are only 4 or 5 km left. for drilling.
I don't understand why it takes 6 years to finish it.
How slow...
:-(


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Sólo quedan 4 ó 5 km. por perforar.
> No entiendo que tarden 6 años en acabarlo.
> Qué lentitud...
> :-(


Hello. Haven't seen you on this thread for long.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L5
El Coll-La Teixonera*

Open since 2010.
Located in the boundary between the quarters of El Coll (district of Gràcia), La Teixonera (district of Horta-Guinardó), and El Carmel (district of Horta-Guinardó).
Part of the L5 extension between Horta and Vall d'Hebron.
It is the deepest station in the network, with one of the station entrances at slightly over 100m above the platforms.
It is in one of the hilliest areas of the city, so much so that one of the station entrances (the C/Beat Almató one), instead of having the usual staircase downhill, is in a street that is a staircase, so as you enter the metro, it becomes flat.
On clear, windy days, by the way, you can spot the airport control tower from within the tunnel of that metro entrance, which is one of those oddities.
Because of that, the platforms (a single island platform, in fact) are only accessible by lifts... and you better want them not to go broke, because otherwise, the station probably would have to close...





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

437.001 said:


> *L5
> El Coll-La Teixonera*
> 
> Open since 2010.
> ...


wrong wrong wrong

1. la cota +181.60 de la plaça
2.l’andana central situada al nivell +108,06
3. des d’accés Batet a les andanes en tenim aproximadament 73,53 m

From the actual public works data sheet

4.1.2. ESTACIÓ DE TEIXONERA L’estació de Teixonera és la segona de les 3 estacions que composen la prolongació de la Línia 5 del Metro de Barcelona, a continuació de l’estació del Carmel. Està formada per dos vestíbuls molt allunyats en el territori; el principal al carrer Batet i el secundari al carrer de Sant Crispí. En aquesta estació la profunditat a la que està l’andana respecte els punts d’accés són els següents: des d’accés Batet a les andanes en tenim aproximadament 73,53 m, i des del carrer de Sant Crispí 39 m.

La diferència de cites entre els dos vestíbuls plantejats, defineix una forma concreta d’accessibilitat. Des del vestíbul de Batet disposarem també d’una galeria horitzontal de 110 m, que actua com un accés més, i que connecta el carrer Beat Almató amb el vestíbul principal. Un pou vertical d’un pou de baixada de 60 m fins al nivell de pre-andana, a base de tres ascensors de gran capacitat i una escala d’emergència. Unes galeries amb tapissos rolants ens acosten a la zona de baixada a les andanes.

Del vestíbul de Sant Crispí Batet disposarem també d’un pou vertical d’un pou de baixada de 28 m fins al nivell de pre-andana, a base de tres ascensors de gran capacitat i una escala d’emergència. Una galeria horitzontal amb tapissos rolants ens acosten a la zona de baixada a les andanes. Des d’aquests nivells pre-andana i de forma quasi simètrica, a base d’una escala mecànica, fixa i un ascensor per costat, arribarem a l’andana central situada al nivell +108.00.

DESCRIPCIÓ DE FUNCIONAMENT Des de la cota +181.60 de la plaça, fins al nivell del vestíbul +173,00, disposarem de dues escales mecàniques, una fixa i un ascensor fins al nivell del vestíbul. En aquest nivell trobarem la línia de peatge, cap d’estació, local comercial i dependències de l’estació. (cambra de baixa tensió, cambra de neteja, magatzem de neteja, recollida selectiva d’escombraries, serveis per personal de metro, cambra de manteniment).

Des d’una escala de servei, arribarem a un altell (+179,75) on tindrem ubicades altres sales tècniques: Ventilacions d’impulsió i extracció, cambra de SAI, espai per la ET de companyia. Passada la línia de peatge, s’inicia el recorregut per arribar a la pre-andana (+109.97), a través d’un pou vertical de 15.00 m de diàmetre, que inclou 3 ascensors de gran capacitat i una escala d’emergència. Des d’aquest nivell entrem en una galeria, que a través de tapissos rolants ens duran fins al nivell de la pre-andana, +113.00 Des d’aquest nivell i a base d’una escala mecànica, una fixa i ascensor, arribarem a l’andana central situada al nivell +108,06.



Wayback Machine


----------

